# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  القانون المدنى السورى

## هيثم الفقى

*القانون المدني**باب تمهيدي
أحكام عامة**الفصل الأول 
القانون وتطبيقه**1- القانون والحق**المادة 1*1ـ تسري النصوص التشريعية على جميع المسائل التي تتناولها هذه النصوص في لفظها أو في فحواها.2ـ فإذا لم يوجد نص تشريعي يمكن تطبيقه، حكم القاضي بمقتضى مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية، فإذا لم توجد، فبمقتضى العرف، وإذا لم يوجد، فبمقتضى مبادئ القانون الطبيعي وقواعد العدالة.*المادة 2*لا يجوز إلغاء نص تشريعي إلا بتشريع لاحق ينص صراحة على هذا الإلغاء، أو يشتمل على نص يتعارض مع نص التشريع القديم، أو ينظم من جديد الموضوع الذي سبق أن قرر قواعده ذلك التشريع.*المادة 3*تحسب المواعيد بالتقويم الميلادي، ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.*المادة 4*حيث ينص القانون على الشهر، يجري ذلك بالنشر في إحدى الصحف اليومية وبالإلصاق في بهو المحكمة، ما لم ينص القانون على شكل خاص.*المادة 5*من استعمل حقه استعمالا مشروعاً، لا يكون مسؤولاً عما ينشأ عن ذلك من ضرر.*المادة 6*يكون استعمال الحق غير مشروع في الأحوال الآتية:أ ـ إذا لم يقصد به سوى الإضرار بالغير. 
ب ـ إذا كانت المصالح التي يرمي إلى تحقيقها قليلة الأهمية، بحيث لا تتناسب البتة مع ما يصيب الغير من ضرر بسببها. 
ج ـ إذا كانت المصالح التي يرمي إلى تحقيقها غير مشروعة.*2-تطبيق القانون تنازع القوانين من حيث الزمان**المادة 7*1ـ النصوص المتعلقة بالأهلية تسري على جميع الأشخاص الذين تنطبق عليهم الشروط المقررة في هذه النصوص.2ـ وإذا عاد شخص، توافرت فيه الأهلية بحسب نصوص قديمة، ناقص الأهلية بحسب نصوص جديدة، فإن ذلك لا يؤثر في تصرفاته السابقة.*المادة 8*1ـ تسري النصوص الجديدة المتعلقة بالتقادم من وقت العمل بها على كل تقادم لم يكتمل.2ـ عـلى أن النصوص القديمة هي التي تسري على المسائل الخاصة ببدء التقادم ووقفه وانقطاعه، وذلك عن المدة السابقة على العمل بالنصوص الجديدة.*المادة 9*1ـ إذا قرر النص الجديد مدة للتقادم أقصر مما قرره النص القديم سرت المدة الجديدة من وقت العمل بالنص الجديد، ولو كانت المدة القديمة قد بدأت قبل ذلك.2ـ أما إذا كان الباقي من المدة التي نص عليها القانون القديم أقصر من المدة التي قررها النص الجديد، فإن التقادم يتم بانقضاء هذا الباقي.*المادة 10*تسري في شأن الأدلة التي تعد مقدماً النصوص المعمول بها في الوقت الذي أعد فيه الدليل أو في الوقت الذي كان ينبغي فيه إعداده.تنازع القوانين من حيث المكان*المادة 11*القانون السوري هو المرجع في تكييف العلاقات عندما يطلب تحديد نوع هذه العلاقات في قضية تتنازع فيها القوانين لمعرفة القانون الواجب تطبيقه من بينها.*المادة 12*1 ـ الحالة المدنية للأشخاص وأهليتهم يسري عليها قانون الدولة التي ينتمون إليها بجنسيتهم. ومع ذلك، ففي التصرفات التي تعقد في سوريا وتترتب آثارها فيها، إذا كان أحد الطرفين أجنبياً ناقص الأهلية، وكان نقص الأهلية يرجع إلى سبب فيه خفاء لا يسهل على الطرف الآخر تبينه، فإن هذا السبب لا يؤثر في أهليته.2 ـ أما النظام القانوني للأشخاص الاعتبارية الأجنبية، من شركات وجمعيات ومؤسسات وغيرها، فيسري عليه قانون الدولة التي اتخذت فيها هذه الأشخاص مركز إدارتها الرئيسي الفعلي. ومع ذلك، فإذا باشرت نشاطها الرئيسي في سوريا، فإن القانون السوري هو الذي يسري.*المادة 13*يرجع في الشروط الموضوعية لصحة الزواج إلى قانون كل من الزوجين.*المادة 14*1 ـ يسري قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الزوج وقت إنعقاد الزواج على الآثار التي يرتبها عقد الزواج، بما في ذلك من أثر بالنسبة إلى المال.2 ـ أمـا الطلاق، فيسري عليه قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الزوج وقت الطلاق، ويسري على التطليق والإنفصال قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الزوج وقت رفع الدعوى.*المادة 15*في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين إذا كان أحد الزوجين سورياً وقت إنعقاد الزواج، يسري القانون السوري وحده فيما عدا شرط الأهلية للزواج.*المادة 16*يسري على الالتزام بالنفقة فيما بين الأقارب، قانون المدين بها.*المادة 17*يسري على المسائل الموضوعية الخاصة بالولاية والوصاية والقوامة وغيرها من النظم الموضوعة لحماية المحجورين والغائبين، قانون الشخص الذي تجب حمايته.*المادة 18*1ـ يسري على الميراث والوصية، وسائر التصرفات المضافة إلى ما بعد الموت، قانون المؤرث، أو الموصي، أو من صدر منه التصرف وقت موته.2 ـ ومـع ذلك يسري على شكل الوصية قانون الموصي وقت الايصاء، أو قانون البلد الذي تمت فيه الوصية، وكذلك الحكم في شكل سائر التصرفات المضافة إلى ما بعد الموت.*المادة 19*يسري على الحيازة، والملكية، والحقوق العينية الأخرى، قانون الموقع فيما يختص بالعقار. ويسري بالنسبة إلى المنقول قانون الجهة التي يوجد فيها هذا المنقول وقت تحقق السبب الذي ترتب عليه كسب الحيازة أو الملكية أو الحقوق العينية الأخرى أو فقدها.يسري على الحيازة، والملكية، والحقوق العينية الأخرى، قانون الموقع فيما يختص بالعقار. ويسري بالنسبة إلى المنقول قانون الجهة التي يوجد فيها هذا المنقول وقت تحقق السبب الذي ترتب عليه كسب الحيازة أو الملكية أو الحقوق العينية الأخرى أو فقدها.*المادة 20*1ـ يسري على الالتزامات التعاقدية قانون الدولة التي يوجد فيها الموطن المشترك للمتعاقدين، إذا اتحدا موطناً. فإن اختلفا موطناً، سرى قانون الدولة التي تم فيها التعاقد. هذا إذا لم يتفق المتعاقدان، أو تبين من الظروف أن قانوناً آخر هو الذي يراد تطبيقه.2ـ على أن قانون موقع العقار هو الذي يسري على العقود التي أبرمت بشأن هذا العقار.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 21*العقود ما بين الأحياء تخضع في شكلها لقانون البلد الذي تمت فيه. ويجوز، أيضاً، أن تخضع للقانون الذي يسري على أحكامها الموضوعية. كما يجوز أن تخضع لقانون موطن المتعاقدين، أو قانونهما الوطني المشترك.*المادة 22*1ـ يسري على الالتزامات غير التعاقدية، قانون البلد الذي وقع فيه الفعل المنشئ للالتزام.2ـ على أنه فيما يتعلق بالالتزامات الناشئة عن الفعل الضار، لا تسري أحكام الفقرة السابقة على الوقائع التي تحدث في الخارج وتكون مشروعة في سورية، وإن كانت تعد غير مشروعة في البلد الذي وقعت فيه.*المادة 23*يسري على قواعد الاختصاص، وجميع المسائل الخاصة بإجراءات المحاكمة، قانون البلد الذي تقام فيه الدعوى، أو تباشر فيه الإجراءات.*المادة 24*يسري في شأن الأدلة، التي تعد مقدماً، قانون البلد الذي أعد فيه الدليل.*المادة 25*لا تسري أحكام المواد السابقة إلا حيث لا يوجد نص على خلاف ذلك في قانون خاص، أو معاهدة دولية نافذة في سورية.*المادة 26*تتبع، فيما لم يرد في شأنه نص في المواد السابقة من أحوال تنازع القوانين، مبادئ القانون الدولي الخاص.*المادة 27*1ـ يعين القاضي القانون الذي يجب تطبيقه في حالة الأشخاص الذين لا تعرف لهم جنسية، أو الذين تثبت لهم جنسيات متعددة في وقت واحد.2ـ على أن الأشخاص الذين لهم في وقت واحد، بالنسبة إلى سورية، الجنسية السورية وبالنسبة إلى دولة أجنبية أو عدة دول أجنبية جنسية تلك الدول، فالقانون السوري هو الذي يجب تطبيقه.*المادة 28*متى ظهر من الأحكام الواردة في المواد المتقدمة أن القانون الواجب التطبيق هو قانون دولة معينة تتعدد فيها الشرائع، فإن القانون الداخلي لتلك الدولة هو الذي يقرر أية شريعة من هذه يجب تطبيقها.*المادة 29*إذا تقرر أن قانوناً أجنبياً هو الواجب التطبيق، فلا يطبق منه إلا أحكامه الداخلية، دون التي تتعلق بالقانون الدولي الخاص.*المادة 30*لا يجوز تطبيق أحكام قانون أجنبي عينته النصوص السابقة، إذا كانت هذه الأحكام مخالفة للنظام العام أو للآداب في سورية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل الثاني 
الأشخاص**1- الشخص الطبيعي**المادة 31*1 ـ تبدأ شخصية الإنسان بتمام ولادته حياً، وتنتهي بموته.2 ـ ومع ذلك، فحقوق الحمل المستكن يعينها القانون.*المادة 32*1 ـ تثبت الولادة والوفاة بسجلات الأحوال المدنية.2 ـ فإذا لم يوجد هذا الدليل، أو تبين عدم صحة ما أدرج بالسجلات، جاز الإثبات بأية طريقة أخرى.*المادة 33*إن سجلات الأحوال المدينة، والإجراءات المتعلقة بها، تخضع لقانون خاص.*المادة 34*يسري في شأن المفقود والغائب الأحكام المقررة في قوانين خاصة. فإن لم توجد فأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.*المادة 35*الجنسية السورية ينظمها قانون خاص.*المادة 36*1ـ تتكون أسرة الشخص من ذوي قرباه.2ـ فيعتبر من ذوي القربى من يجمعهم أصل مشترك.*المادة 37*1ـ القرابة المباشرة هي الصلة ما بين الأصول والفروع.2ـ وقرابـة الحواشي هي الرابطة ما بين أشخاص يجمعهم أصل مشترك دون أن يكون أحدهم فرعاً للآخر.*المادة 38*يراعى في حساب درجة القرابة، اعتبار كل فرع درجة عند الصعود للأصل بخروج هذا الأصل. وعند حساب درجة الحواشي تعد الدرجات صعوداً من الفرع للأصل المشترك، ثم نزولاً منه للفرع الآخر. وكل فرع، فيما عدا الأصل المشترك، يعتبر درجة.*المادة 39*أقارب أحد الزوجين يعتبرون في نفس القرابة والدرجة بالنسبة إلى الزوج الآخر.*المادة 40*يكون لكل شخص اسم ولقب، ولقب الشخص يلحق أولاده.*المادة 41*ينظم بتشريع خاص كيفية اكتساب الألقاب وتغييرها.*المادة 42*1 ـ الموطن هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه الشخص عادة.2 ـ يجوز أن يكون للشخص، في وقت واحد، أكثر من موطن. كما يجوز ألا يكون له موطن ما.*المادة 43*1 ـ يعتبر المكان الذي يباشر فيه الشخص تجارة أو حرفة موطناً بالنسبة لإدارة الأعمال المتعلقة بهذه التجارة أو الحرفة.2 ـ إن موطن الموظفين العامين هو المكان الذي يمارسون فيه وظائفهم.3 ـ الأشخاص الحائزون على كامل الأهلية، الذين يخدمون أو يشتغلون عند الغير، يعتبر موطنهم موطن من يستخدمهم إذا كانوا يقيمون معه في منزل واحد.*المادة 44*1 ـ موطن القاصر، والمحجور عليه، والمفقود، والغائب، هو موطن من ينوب عن هؤلاء قانوناً.2 ـ ومع ذلك، يكون للقاصر، الذي بلغ خمس عشرة سنة، ومن في حكمه، موطن خاص بالنسبة إلى الأعمال والتصرفات التي يعتبره القانون أهلاً لمباشرتها.*المادة 45*1 ـ يجوز اتخاذ موطن مختار لتنفيذ عمل قانوني معين.2 ـ ولا يجوز إثبات وجود الموطن المختار إلا بالكتابة.3 ـ والموطن المختار لتنفيذ عمل قانوني، يكون هو الموطن بالنسبة إلى كل ما يتعلق بهذا العمل، بما في ذلك إجراءات التنفيذ الجبري، إلا إذا اشترط صراحة قصر هذا الموطن على أعمال دون أخرى.*المادة 46*1 ـ كـل شخص بلغ سن الرشد متمتعاً بقواه العقلية، ولم يحجر عليه، يكون كامل الأهلية لمباشرة حقوقه المدنية.2 ـ وسن الرشد هي ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة.*المادة 47*1 ـ لا يكون أهلاً لمباشرة حقوقه المدنية من كان فاقداً التمييز لصغر في السن، أو عته، أو جنون.2 ـ وكل من لم يبلغ السابعة يعتبر فاقد التمييز.*المادة 48*كل من بلغ سن التمييز ولم يبلغ سن الرشد، وكل من بلغ سن الرشد وكان سفيهاً، أو ذا غفلة، يكون ناقص الأهلية، وفقاً لما يقرره القانون.*المادة 49*يخضع فاقدو الأهلية، وناقصوها، بحسب الأحوال، لأحكام الولاية، أو الوصاية، أو القوامة، بالشروط وفقاً للقواعد المقررة بالقانون.*المادة 50*ليس لأحد التنازل عن أهليته، ولا التعديل في أحكامها.*المادة 51*ليس لأحد التنازل عن حريته الشخصية.*المادة 52*لكل من وقع عليه اعتداء غير مشروع في حق من الحقوق الملازمة لشخصيته، أن يطلب وقف هذا الاعتداء مع التعويض عما يكون قد لحقه من ضرر.*المادة 53*لكل من نازعه الغير في استعمال اسمه ولقبه، أو كليهما، بلا مبرر، ومن انتحل الغير اسمه أو لقبه، أو كليهما، دون حق، أن يطلب وقف هذا الاعتداء مع التعويض عما يكون قد لحقه من ضرر.*2- الشخص الاعتباري**المادة 54*الأشخاص الاعتبارية هي:1 ـ الدولة والمحافظات والبلديات، بالشروط التي يحددها القانون؛ والمؤسسات العامة، وغيرها من المنشآت، التي يمنحها القانون شخصية اعتبارية. 
2 ـ الهيئات والطوائف الدينية التي تعترف لها الدولة بشخصية اعتبارية. 
3 ـ الأوقاف. 
4 ـ الشركات التجارية والمدنية. 
5 ـ الجمعيات والمؤسسات المنشأة وفقاً للأحكام التي ستأتي فيما بعد. 
6 ـ كل مجموعة من الأشخاص، أو الأموال، تثبت لها الشخصية الاعتبارية بمقتضى نص في القانون.*المادة 55*1 ـ الشخص الاعتباري يتمتع بجميع الحقوق، إلا ما كان منها ملازماً لصفة الإنسان الطبيعية، وذلك في الحدود التي قررها القانون.2 ـ فيكون له:أ ـ ذمة مالية مستقلة. 
ب ـ أهلية، في الحدود التي يعينها سند إنشائه، أو التي يقررها القانون. 
ج ـ حق التقاضي. 
د ـ موطن مستقل. ويعتبر موطنه المكان الذي يوجد فيه مركز إدارته. والشركات التي يكون مركزها الرئيسي في الخارج ولها نشاط في سوريا، يعتبر مركز إدارتها بالنسبة إلى القانون الداخلي، المكان الذي توجد فيه الإدارة المحلية.3 ـ ويكون له نائب يعبر عن إرادته.*المادة 56*ألغيت المواد من 56 إلى 82 من هذا القانون بالقانون رقم 93 المؤرخ في تموز 1958 المتضمن قانون الجمعيات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*قانون الجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة**الكتاب الأول 
الجمعيات**الباب الأول الجمعيات عموما**الفصل الأول
أحكام عامة*1 - تعتبر جمعية في تطبيق هذا القانون كل جماعة ذلت تنظيم مستمر لمدة معينة أو غير معينة تتألف من أشخاص طبيعية أو اعتبارية لغرض غير الحصول على ربح مادي .2 - كل جمعية تنشأ لسبب أو لغرض غير مشروع أو مخالفة للقوانين أو للآداب أو يكون الغرض منها المساس بسلامة الجمهورية أو بشكل الحكومة الجمهوري تكون باطلة لا أثر لها .3 - يشترط في إنشاء الجمعية أن يوضع لها نظام مكتوب موقع من المؤسسين .ويجب إلا يشترط في تأسيسها أو ينضم إلى عضويتها أي من الأشخاص المحرومين من مباشرة الحقوق السياسية .ويجب أن يشتمل النظام على البيانات التالية :أ - اسم الجمعية والغرض منها ومركز إدارتها على أن يكون هذا المركز في الجمهورية العربية السورية . 
ب- اسم كل من الأعضاء المؤسسين ولقبه وسنه وجنسيته ومهنته وموطنه . 
ج- موارد الجمعية وكيفية استغلالها والتصرف فيها . 
د- الهيئات التي تمثل الجمعية واختصاصات كل منها وتعيين الأعضاء الذين تتكون منهم وطرق عزلهم . 
هـ- حقوق الأعضاء وواجباتهم . 
و- طرق المراقبة والمالية . 
ز- كيفية تعديل نظام الجمعية وكيفية إدماجها أو تقسيمها أو تكوين فروع لها . 
ح- قواعد حل الجمعية والجهة التي تؤول إليها أموالها .وتتضمن اللائحة التنفيذية نظاما نموذجيا يجوز للجمعيات إتباعه قي تحضير نظمها .4 - لا يجوز أن ينص في نظام الجمعية على أن تؤول أموالها عند الحل إلى الأعضاء أو إلى ورثتهم أو أسرهم ، ولا يسري هذا الحكم على المال الذي يخصص لصندوق الإعانات المتبادلة لصندوق المعاشات كما يسري على الحصص في الجمعيات التعاونية .5 - يجوز لكل عضو ما لم يكن قد تعهد بالبقاء في الجمعية مدة معينة أن ينسحب منها في أي وقت ، وليس للعضو المنسحب ولا للعضو المنسحب ولا للعضو المفصول أي حق في أموال الجمعية إلا في الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .6 - لا يجوز أن تكون للجمعية حقوق ملكية أو آية حقوق أخرى على عقارات إلا بالقدر الضروري لتحقيق الغرض ل\الذي أنشئت من أجله - ولا يسري هذا الحكم على الجمعيات الخيرية والثقافية - كما يحظر على الجمعية أن تحتفظ برصيد نقدي يزيد على ثلاثة أمثال المصروفات السنوية للإدارة إلا بإذن من الجهة الإدارية المختصة .7 - لا تثبت الشخصية الاعتبارية للجمعية إلا إذا شهر نظامها وفقا الحكام هذا القانون .8 - يحدد رسم الشهر بمبلغ (50) ليرة سورية ولا يرد بأي حال من الأحوال . ويستثنى من رسم الشهر التعديلات التي يتوجب إدخالها على الأنظمة المشهرة بناء على طلب الجهة الإدارية المختصة أو بالاستناد إلى نص قانوني يصدر بعد شهر هذه الأنظمة .9 - يكون شهر نظام الجمعية بمجرد قيده في السجل المعد لذلك ، وينشر ملخص القيد في الجريدة الرسمية بغير مقابل ، وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية الشروط والأوضاع الخاصة بهذا السجل وإجراءات القيد فيه وشروطه .10- تقوم الجهة الإدارية المختصة بإجراء الشهر خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ طلبه ، فإذا مضت الستون يوما دون إتمامه اعتبر الشهر واقعا بحكم القانون . وعلى الجهة المذكورة بناء على طلب ذوي الشأن إجراء القيد في السجل والنشر في الجريدة الرسمية .11- لذوي الشأن التظلم إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة من القرار الصادر برفض إجراء الشهر خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ إبلاغهم قرار الرفض . ويجب البت في هذا التظلم بقرار مسبب خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ وصوله إلى الجهة المختصة وإلا اعتبر قرار الرفض كأن لم يكن.12- لكل شخص حق الإطلاع على سجلات الجمعية ومستنداتها التي تقدم للشهر والحصول على صورة منها مصدق عليها بمطابقتها للأصل بعد أداء الرسم المقرر .13- تسري الأحكام المتقدمة على كل تعديل في نظام الجمعية . ويعتبر التعديل كأن لم يكن ما لم يشهر .14- على الجمعية أن تتبع ما يلي :أ - أن تحتفظ في مركز إدارتها بالوثائق والمكاتبات والسجلات الخاصة بها . 
ويصدر ببيان هذه السجلات وكيفية إمساكها قرار من الجهة الإدارية المختصة .ب-أن تقيد في سجل خاص اسم كل عضو ولقبه وسنه وجنسيته ومهنته وعنوانه وتاريخ انضمامه إلى الجمعية وكذلك كل تغيير يطرأ على هذه البياناتج-أن تدون بسجلات معدة لهذا الغرض محاضر جلسات الجمعية العمومية ومجلس الإدارة وقراراتها وكذلك القرارات الصادرة من المدير بتفويض من مجلس الإدارة . ولكل عضو حق الإطلاع على هذه السجلات .د -أن تدون حساباتها في دفاتر تبين فيها على وجه التفصيل المصروفات والإيرادات بما في ذلك التبرعات ومصدرها . 
وللجهة الإدارية المختصة حق الإطلاع على هذه السجلات والوثائق .15- يجب أن يكون لكل جمعية ميزانية سنوية وإذا جاوزت الميزانية السنوية ألف جنيه أو عشرة آلاف ليرة سورية حسب الأحوال ، وجب عرض الحساب الختامي على أحد المحاسبين المقيدين بالجدول أو المقبولين من وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل حسب الأحوال ، مشفوعة بالمستندات المؤيدة له لفحصه قبل انعقاد الجمعية في اجتماعها السنوي بشهر على الأقل . وتعرض الميزانية وتقارير مجلس الإدارة والمحاسب في مقر الجمعية قبل انعقادها بثمانية أيام على الأقل ، وتظل كذلك حتى يتم التصديق عليها . ولكل عضو حق الإطلاع عليها .16- لا يجوز للجمعية أن تجاوز في نشاطها الغرض الذي أنشئت من اجله .17- على الجمعية أن تودع أموالها النقدية باسمها الذي شهرت به لدى مصرف أو في جهة أخرى تأذن بها جهة الإدارة المختصة . وعلى الجمعية أن تخطر الجهة الإدارية المختصة عند تغيير المصرف المودع به أموالها خلال أسبوع من تاريخ حصوله .18- على الجمعية أن تنفق أموالها فيما يحقق أغراضها . ولها أن تستغل فائض إيراداتها لضمان مورد ثابت في أعمال مضمونة الكسب على إلا يؤثر ذلك في نشاطها . وتنظم اللائحة التنفيذية الأحوال والشروط التي يجوز بمقتضاها استغلال هذه الأموال .19- لا يجوز للجمعيات الدخول في مضاربات مالية .20- يجب أن يذكر اسم الجمعية ورقم شهرها ودائرة نشاطها في جميع دفاترها وسجلاتها ومحرراتها ومطبوعاتها . ولا يجوز لآية جمعية أن تتخذ تسمية تدعو إلى اللبس بينها وبين جمعية أخرى تشترك معها في دائرة نشاطها .21- لا يجوز لأي جمعية أن تنتسب أو تشترك أو تنضم إلى جمعية أو هيئة أو ناد مقره خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية قبل إبلاغ الجهة الإدارية بذلك وانقضاء ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الإبلاغ دون اعتراض منها . كما لا يجوز لآية جمعية أن تتسلم أو تحصل على أموال أو مبالغ من أي نوع من شخص أو جمعية أو هيئة أو ناد خارج الجمهـورية العربيـــة السورية ، ولا أن ترسل شيئا مما ذكر إلى أشخاص أو منظمات في الخارج إلا بإذن من الجهة الإدارية المختصة وذلك فيما عدا المبالغ الخاصة بثمن الكتب والمجلات العلمية والفنية .22- لا يجوز جمع تبرعات من الجمهور إلا عن طريق الجمعيات في الأحوال وبالأوضاع وبالشروط التي تبينها اللائحة التنفيذية . ويجوز للجهة الإدارية المختصة أن تضيف شروطا أخرى بالنسبة إلى كل حالة على حدة إذا اقتضت الأحوال بذلك .23- يجب إبلاغ الجهة الإدارية المختصة بكل اجتماع للجمعية العمومية قبل انعقاده بخمسة عشر يوما على الأقل وبالمسائل الواردة في جدول الأعمال ولهذه الجهة أن تنتدب من يحضر الاجتماع . كما يجب إبلاغ الجهة الإدارية بصور من محضر اجتماع الجمعية خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الاجتماع .24- للجمعيات أن تكون اتحادات فيما بينها على أن تحتفظ كل منها بنشاطها وشخصيتها الاعتبارية . ويكون لهذه الاتحادات الشخصية الاعتبارية طبقا للشروط والأوضاع المقررة للجمعيات . وتنظم اللائحة التنفيذية الاتحادات وتبين علاقاتها بالجمعيات .25- للجمعية أن تنشئ فروعا لها . ويجوز شهر هذه الفروع ويكون لها حينئذ شخصية اعتبارية مستقلة على أن لا يكون للفرع تعديل نظامه الداخلي فيما يتعلق بالتزاماته قبل الجمعية الأصلية وكذلك فيما يتعلق بالسياسة العامة والتوجيه إلا بموافقة الجمعية الأصلية .و لوزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل حق دمج الجمعيات المتشابهة في الأهداف إذا وجدت ضرورة لذلك . ويصدر بالإدماج قرار يبين كيفية الإدماج وآثاره .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل الثاني 
مجلس الإدارة*26-1 - يدير الجمعية مجلس إدارة تنتخبه الهيئة العامة من بين أعضائها ويبين نظام الجمعية اختصاص المجلس ومدته وإجراءات انتخاب أعضائه وكيفية انتهاء عضويتهم .2 - للجهة الإدارية المختصة أن تعين بقرار منها عضوا أو اكثر في مجلس إدارة الجمعية وتحدد صلاحياته و تعويضاته في قرار التعيين على أن يكون العضو المعين من موظفي وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل .3 - للجهة الإدارية المختصة أن تحدد بقرار منها الحدين الأدنى والأعلى لعدد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ، والمدة القصوى التي يجوز لعضو مجلس الإدارة تجديد عضويته خلالها .27- يشترط في عضو مجلس الإدارة أن يكون متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية ويستثنى من ذلك جمعيات الطلبة في معاهد التعليم . وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية الشروط الأخرى التي يلزم توافرها في أعضاء مجلس إدارة بعض الجمعيات لرفع مستوى الإدارة فيها بحسب الغرض الذي أنشئت من أجله .28- يتولى مجلس الإدارة إدارة شؤون الجمعية وله في سبيل ذلك القيام بأي عمل من الأعمال عدا تلك التي ينص عليها نظام الجمعية على ضرورة موافقة الهيئة العامة عليها قبل إجرائها . ويكون انعقاد مجلس الإدارة مرة كل شهرين على الأقل للنظر في شؤون الجمعية .29- لمجلس الإدارة أن يعين مديرا من أعضائه أو من غير أعضائه يفوضه التصرف في أي شأن من الشؤون الداخلة في اختصاصه .30- يكون للمدير القيام بالأعمال التنفيذية الداخلية في الجمعية كاقتراح تعيين الموظفين وتوقيع الجزاءات التأديبية عليهم واعتماد أذونات الصرف والإشراف على تنفيذ قرارات الهيئة العامة ومجلس الإدارة ، ما لم يرد نص في نظام الجمعية بخلاف ذلك .*الفصل الثالث 
الهيئة العامة*31- تتكون الهيئة العامة من جميع الأعضاء العاملين الذين وفوا الالتزامات المفروضة عليهم وفقا لنظام الجمعية ، ومضى على عضويتهم مدة سنة على الأقل ويستثنى من شرط مضي السنة أعضاء جمعيات الطلبة في معاهد التعليم . ومع ذلك لا تكون قرارات الهيئة العامة صحيحة إلا إذا صدرت في المسائل المبينة في جدول الأعمال الذي يجب إرفاقه بإعلان الدعوة . وتتخذ قرارات الهيئة العامة بالأغلبية النسبية للأعضاء الحاضرين وذلك ما لم يرد في نظام الجمعية نص يخالف هذا الحكم . وتصدر القرارات بالأغلبية المطلقة لأعضاء الجمعية فيما يختص بتعديل النظام وبأغلبية ثلثي أعضاء الجمعية فيما يختص بتقرير حل الجمعية أو بإدخال تعديل في نظامها يتعلق بغرض الجمعية أو عزل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وكذلك فيما يتعلق باتحاد الجمعية بغيرها أو إدماجها فيها ، وهذا ما لم يرد في النظام نص يشترط أغلبية أكثر من ذلك .ويجوز للعضو أن ينيب عنه كتابة عضوا آخر يمثله في حضور الجمعية .32- تجب دعوة الهيئة العامة مرة كل سنة خلال ثلاثة أشهر التالية لانتهاء السنة المالية للجمعية للنظر في الميزانية والحساب الختامي وتقرير مجلس الإدارة عن أعمال السنة وكذلك تقرير مراقب الحسابات . وتجوز دعوتها لاجتماعات غير عادية كلما اقتضت مصلحة الجمعية ذلك . ويتولى مجلس الإدارة الدعوة لاجتماعات الهيئة العامة . ويجوز لعشر الأعضاء الذين لهم حق حضور الهيئة العامة أو لمئتين منهم أن يطلبوا إلى مجلس الإدارة كتابة دعوتها للانعقاد مع بيان الغرض من ذلك ، فإذا لم يستجب المجلس لهذا الطلب خلال خمسة عشر يوما جاز توجيه الدعوة منهم مباشرة إلى أعضاء الجمعية .33- لا يجوز لعضو الجمعية الاشتراك في التصويت إذا كان موضوع القرار المعروض إبرام اتفاق معه أو رفع دعوى عليه أو إنهاء دعوى بينه وبين الجمعية ، وكذلك كلما كانت له مصلحة شخصية في القرار المطروح فيما عدا انتخاب هيئات الجمعية .34- كل قرار من الهيئة العامة أو مجلس الإدارة أو المدير يصدر مخالفا للقانون أو لنظام الجمعية يجوز أبطاله بحكم من المحكمة البدائية التي يقع في دائرتها مركز الجمعية . ويشترط أن ترفع دعوى البطلان من أحد الأعضاء أو من شخص آخر ذي مصلحة أو من النيابة العامة خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدور القرار . ولا يجوز توجيه دعوى البطلان قبل الغير حسني النية الذين يكونون قد كسبوا حقوقا على أساس القرار المذكور.35- للجهة الإدارية المختصة في حالة الاستعجال وقف العمل بأي قرار يصدر من مجلس إدارة الجمعية أو هيئتها العامة أو من مديرها إذا رأت انه مخالف للقانون أو للنظام العام أو للآداب . ويعتبر قرار الوقف كأن لم يكن إذا لم ترفع دعوى البطلان خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية لصدور القرار ممن تقدم ذكرهم في المادة السابقة أو من الجهة الإدارية التي أصدرت قرار الوقف .*الفصل الرابع 
في حل الجمعية*36-آ - يجوز بقرار مسبب من وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل حل الجمعية في إحدى الحالات التالية :1- خروج الجمعية عن أهدافها المبينة في نظامها . 
2- إذا لم يجتمع مجلس إدارة الجمعية خلال ستة أشهر أو لم تجتمع هيئتها العامة خلال سنتين متتاليتين . 
3- ممارسة الجمعية نشاطا طائفيا أو عنصريا أو سياسيا يمس بسلامة الدولة . 
4- ممارسة الجمعية نشاطا يمس بالأخلاق والآداب العامة . 
5- إذا كررت الجمعية المخالفات رغم إنذارها من الوزارة . 
6- عجز الجمعية عن تحقيق أغراضها والوفاء بتعهداتها أو تخصيص أموالهـا لإغراض غير التي أنشئت من أجلها . 
7- إذا رأت الوزارة عدم الحاجة لخدمات الجمعية .ولا يجوز حل الجمعيات في الحالات 1-2-5-6 إلا بعد إنذارها من الوزارة وانقضاء فترة الإنذار دون أن تستجيب الجمعية له على أن تقل فترة الإنذار عن خمسة عشر يوما .ب- يعتبر قار حل الجمعية قطعيا ولا يقبل أي طريق من طرق المراجعة .ج- في جميع الحالات يجب أن يستند قرار الحل إلى تحقيقات رسمية تجريها الدوائر المختصة في وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل .37- يحظر على أعضاء الجمعية المنحلة كما يحظر على القائمين بإدارتها وعلى موظفيها ممارسة نشاطها كما يحظر على كل شخص علم بالحل أن يشترك في مواصلة نشاطها .38- إذا حلت الجمعية عين لها مصف أو اكثر ويقوم بهذا التعيين الجهة التي أصدرت قرار الحل .39- بعد تمام التصفية يقوم المصفي بتوزيع الأموال الباقية وفقا للأحكام المقررة في نظام الجمعية . فإذا لم يوجد في نظام الجمعية نص على ذلك أو وجد ولكن أصبحت طريقة التوزيع المنصوص عليها غير ممكنة وجب على الجهة التي أصدرت قرار الحل متى أصبح نهائيا أن تقرر توجيه أموال الجمعية المنحلة إلى الجمعية أو المؤسسة التي يكون غرضها هو الأقرب إلى غرض الجمعية .40- تكون محكمة البداية التي يقع في دائرتها مركز الجمعية مختصة دون غيرها بالفصل في كل دعوى مدنية ترفع من المصفي أو عليه .*الباب الثاني في الجمعيات ذات النفع العام*41- تعتبر جمعية ذات نفع عام كل جمعية يقصد بها تحقيق مصلحة عامة يصدر قرار من رئيس الجمهورية باعتبارها كذلك كما يجوز بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية سحب صفة النفع العام من الجمعية .42- تستثنى الجمعية ذات النفع العام من قيود الأهلية المتعلقة بتملك الأموال والعقارات .43- يعين بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية ما تتمتع به الجمعية ذات النفع العام من اختصاصات السلطة العامة كعدم جواز الحجز على أموالها كلها أو بعضها وكذلك عدم جواز تملك هذه الأموال بمضي المدة وجواز قيام الجهة الإدارية المختصة بنزع الملكية للمنفعة العامة التي تقوم بها الجمعية .44 -تخضع الجمعيات ذات النفع العام لرقابة الجهة الإدارية المختصة وتتناول هذه الرقابة فحص أعمال الجمعية والتحقق من مطابقتها للقوانين ونظام الجمعية وقرارات الجمعية العمومية ويتولى هذه الرقابة مفتشون يعينهم الوزير المختص وترفع تقاريرهم إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة .45 -للجهة الإدارية المختصة أن تنشئ في أية نقطة اتحادا بقوم بتنسيق نشاط الجمعيات ذات النفع العام إذا كانت أغراضها متماثلة أو متقاربة في تلك المنطقة كما يقوم بتوحيد مصادر جمع الأموال وتوزيعها على اوجه النشاط . ويتألف الاتحاد من ممثلي الجمعيات في المنطقة وممثلي فروع الجهات الإدارية المختصة الموجودة فيها وغيرهم من الأشخاص الذين يصدر بتحديدهم قرار وزاري . وتشهر هذه الهيئات طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون وتعتبر في حكم الجمعيات .46- للجهة الإدارية المختصة أن تقرر إدماج أكثر من جمعية ذات نفع عام يرى أنها تسعى لتحقيق غرض مشترك أو توحيد إدارتها أو تعديل أغراضها تبعا لاحتياجات البيئة أو لتحقيق التناسق بين الخدمات التي تؤديها أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب التي تراها كفيلة بحسن تحقيق الغرض الذي أنشئت من أجله ويراعى بقدر الإمكان رغبات المؤسسين وغرض الجمعية ونوع ما تؤديه من خدمات .ويصدر بالإدماج قرار مسبب يبين فيه كيفية الإدماج.وعلى ممثلي الجمعية المندمجة أن يسلموا الجمعية الدامجة جميع الأموال والمستندات الخاصة .47 -للجهة الإدارية المختصة أن تستبعد في الجمعيات ذات النفع العام من ترى استبعاده من المرشحين لانتخابات هيئاتها التنفيذية . كما يجوز لها أن تندب من يحضر الانتخاب للتحقق من انه يجري طبقا لنظام الجمعية . ولها إلغاء الانتخاب بقرار مسبب وذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوما من إجرائه إذا تبين انه وقع مخالفا لذلك النظام أو القانون . وإذا كانت العضوية في مجلس إدارة الجمعية أو في هيئاتها التنفيذية تتم بالتعيين وجب إبلاغ جهة الإدارة المذكورة قبل التعيين بثلاثين يوما بأسماء المرشحين للعضوية . ولهذه الجهة استبعاد من ترى استبعاده منهم .48 - للجهة الإدارية المختصة أن تعين بقرار مسبب مديرا أو مجلس إدارة مؤقتا للجمعية ذات النفع العام يتولى الاختصاصات المخولة في نظامها بمجلس إدارتها وذلك إذا ارتكبت من المخالفات ما يستوجب هذا الإجراء ، ولم ترى الجهة الإدارية حلها أو إذا اصبح عدد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة لا يكفي لانعقاده انعقادا صحيحا أو إذا تعذر لانعقاد الهيئة العامة لسبب عدم تكامل الأعضاء مرتين متواليتين بدون عذر تقبله الجهة الإدارية المختصة ، وذلك كله بعد إنذار الجمعية لإزالة أسباب المخالفة وانقضاء خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الإنذار دون إزالتها . وينشر القرار الصادر في هذا الشأن في الجريدة الرسمية . ولمحكمة البداية المختصة أن تصدر حكما بهذا الإجراء بناء على طلب أي عضو من أعضاء الجمعية أو أي شخص ذي مصلحة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 82*ألغيت المواد من 56 إلى 82 من هذا القانون بالقانون رقم 93 المؤرخ في تموز 1958 المتضمن قانون الجمعيات.*المادة 83*1 ـ كـل شيء غير خارج عن التعامل بطبيعته، أو بحكم القانون، يصح أن يكون محلاً للحقوق المالية.2 ـ والأشياء التي تخرج عن التعامل بطبيعتها، هي التي لا يستطيع أحد أن يستأثر بحيازتها. وأما الخارجة بحكم القانون، فهي التي لا يجيز القانون أن تكون محلاً للحقوق المالية.*المادة 84*1 ـ كل شيء مستقر بحيزه، ثابت فيه لا يمكن نقله منه دون تلف، فهو عقار. وكل ما عدا ذلك من شيء فهو منقول.2 ـ ومع ذلك، يعتبر عقاراً بالتخصيص، المنقول الذي يضعه صاحبه في عقار يملكه، رصداً على خدمة هذا العقار أو استغلاله.*المادة 85*1 ـ يعتبر عقاراً، كل حق عيني يقع على عقار، وكذلك كل دعوى تتعلق بحق عيني على عقار.2 ـ يجوز أن تجري على العقارات الحقوق العينية التالية:1) ـ الملكية. 
2) ـ التصرف. 
3) ـ السطحية. 
4) ـ الإنتفاع. 
5) ـ حق الأفضلية على الأراضي الخالية المباحة. 
6) ـ حقوق الارتفاق العقارية. 
7) ـ الرهن والتأمين العقاري. 
8) ـ الامتياز. 
9) ـ الوقف. 
10) ـ الاجارتان. 
11) ـ الإجارة الطويلة. 
12) ـ حق الخيار الناتج عن الوعد بالبيع.*المادة 86*1 ـ تقسم العقارات إلى عقارات ملك، وعقارات أميرية، وعقارات متروكة مرفقة، وعقارات متروكة محمية، وعقارات خالية مباحة.2 ـ العقارات الملك: هي العقارات القابلة للملكية المطلقة والكائنة داخل مناطق الأماكن المبينة المحددة إدارياً.3 ـ العقارات الأميرية: هي التي تكون رقبتها للدولة، ويجوز أن يجري عليها حق تصرف.4 ـ العقارات المتروكة المرفقة: هي التي تخص الدولة، ويكون لجماعة ما حق استعمال عليها تحدد مميزاته ومداه العادات المحلية أو الأنظمة الإدارية.5 ـ العقارات المتروكة المحمية: هي التي تخص الدولة أو المحافظات أو البلديات، وتكون جزءاً من الأملاك العامة.6 ـ العقـارات الخالية المباحة، أو الأراضي الموات: هي الأراضي الأميرية التي تخص الدولة، إلا أنها غير معينة ولا محددة، فيجوز لمن يشغلها أولاً أن يحصل بترخيص من الدولة على حق أفضلية ضمن الشروط المعينة في أنظمة أملاك الدولة.*المادة 87*1 ـ إن الأشياء القابلة للاستهلاك هي التي ينحصر استعمالها بحسب ما أعـدت له في استهلاكها أو إنفاقها.2 ـ فيعتبر قابلاً للاستهلاك كل ما أعد في المتاجر للبيع.*المادة 88*الأشياء المثلية هي التي يقوم بعضها مقام بعض عند الوفاء، والتي تقدر عادة في التعامل بين الناس بالعدد، أو المقاس، أو الكيل، أو الوزن.*المادة 89*الحقوق التي ترد على شيء غير مادي تنظمها قوانين خاصة.*المادة 90*1 ـ تعتبر أموالاً عامة، العقارات والمنقولات التي للدولة أو الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة والتي تكون مخصصة لمنفعة عامة بالفعل، أو بمقتضى قانون أو مرسوم.2 ـ وهذه الأموال لا يجوز التصرف فيها، أو الحجز عليها، أو تملكها بالتقادم.*المادة 91*تفقد الأموال العامة صفتها بانتهاء تخصيصها للمنفعة العامة. وينتهي التخصيص بمقتضى قانون أو مرسوم، أو بالفعل، أو بانتهاء الغرض الذي من أجله خصصت تلك الأموال لمنفعة عامة.*المادة 92*يتم العقد بمجرد أن يتبادل الطرفان التعبير عن إرادتين متطابقتين، مع مراعاة ما يقرره القانون فوق ذلك من أوضاع معينة لإنعقاد العقد.*المادة 93*1 ـ التعبير عن الإرادة يكون باللفظ وبالكتابة وبالإشارة المتداولة عرفاً، كما يكون باتخاذ موقف لا تدع ظروف الحال شكاً في دلالته على حقيقة المقصود.2 ـ ويجوز أن يكون التعبير عن الإرادة ضمنياً، إذا لم ينص القانون أو يتفق الطرفان على أن يكون صريحاً.*المادة 94*1 ـ إذا عين ميعاد للقبول، التزم الموجب بالبقاء على إيجابه إلى أن ينقضي هذا الميعاد.2 ـ وقد يستخلص الميعاد من ظروف الحال، أو من طبيعة المعاملة.*المادة 95*1 ـ إذا صـدر الإيجاب في مجلس العقد، دون أن يعين ميعاد للقبول، فإن الموجب يتحلل من إيجابه إذا لم يصدر القبول فوراً. وكذلك الحال إذا صدر الإيجاب من شخص إلى آخر بطريق التلفون أو بأي طريق مماثل.2 ـ ومع ذلك يتم العقد، ولو لم يصدر القبول فوراً، إذا لم يوجد ما يدل على أن الموجب قد عدل عن إيجابه في الفترة ما بين الإيجاب والقبول، وكان القبول قد صدر قبل أن ينفض مجلس العقد.*المادة 96*إذا اتفق الطرفان على جميع المسائل الجوهرية في العقد، واحتفظا بمسائل تفصيلية يتفقان عليها فيما بعد، ولم يشترطا أن العقد لا يتم عند عدم الاتفاق عليها، اعتبر العقد قد تم. وإذا قام خلاف على المسائل التي لم يتم الاتفاق عليها، فإن المحكمة تقضي فيها طبقاً لطبيعة المعاملة ولأحكام القانون والعرف والعدالة.*المادة 97*إذا اقترن القبول بما يزيد في الإيجاب، أو يقيد منه، أو يعدّل فيه، اعتبر رفضاً يتضمن إيجاباً جديداً.*المادة 98*يعتبر التعاقد ما بين الغائبين قد تم في المكان وفي الزمان اللذين صدر فيهما القبول ، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص قانوني يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 99*1 ـ إذا كانت طبيعة المعاملة، أو العرف التجاري، أو غير ذلك من الظروف، تدل على أن الموجب لم يكن لينتظر تصريحاً بالقبول، فإن العقد يعتبر قد تم، إذا لم يرفض الإيجاب في وقت مناسب.2 ـ ويعتبر السكوت عن الرد قبولاً، إذا كان هناك تعامل سابق بين المتعاقدين واتصل الإيجاب بهذا التعامل،أو إذا تمخض الإيجاب لمنفعة من وجّه إليه.*المادة 100*لا يتم العقد في المزايدات إلا بالإحالة القطعية. ويسقط العطاء بعطاء يزيد عليه، ولو كان باطلاً.*المادة 101*القبول في عقود الإذعان يقتصر على مجرد التسليم بشروط مقررة يضعها الموجب ولا يقبل مناقشة فيها.*المادة 102*1ـ الاتفاق الذي يَعِد بموجبه كلا المتعاقدين، أو أحدهما، بإبرام عقد معين في المستقبل لا ينعقد إلا إذا عينت جميع المسائل الجوهرية للعقد المراد إبرامه، والمدة التي يجب إبرامه فيها.2ـ وإذا اشترط القانون لتمام العقد، استيفاء شكل معين، فهذا الشكل تجب مراعاته أيضاً في الاتفاق الذي يتضمن الوعد بإبرام هذا العقد.*المادة 103*إذا وعد شخص بإبرام عقد ثم نكل وقاضاه المتعاقد الآخر طالباً تنفيذ الوعد، وكانت الشروط اللازمة لتمام العقد، وبخاصة ما يتعلق منها بالشكل متوافرة، قام الحكم، متى حاز قوة القضية المقضية، مقام العقد.*المادة 104*1 ـ دفع العربون وقت إبرام العقد يفيد أن لكل من المتعاقدين الحق في العدول عنه، إلا إذا قضى الاتفاق بغير ذلك.2 ـ فإذا عدل من دفع العربون، فقده. وإذا عدل من قبضه، رد ضعفه، هذا ولو لم يترتب على العدول أي ضرر.*المادة 105*1ـ إذا تم العقد بطريق النيابة، كان شخص النائب، لا شخص الأصيل، هو محل الاعتبار عند النظر في عيوب الإرادة، أو في أثر العلم ببعض الظروف الخاصة، أو افتراض العلم بها حتماً.2ـ ومع ذلك، إذا كان النائب وكيلاً ويتصرف وفقاً لتعليمات معينة صدرت له من موكله، فليس للموكل أن يتمسك بجهل النائب لظروف كان يعلمها هو، أو كان من المفروض حتماً أن يعلمها.*المادة 106*إذا أبرم النائب، في حدود نيابته، عقداً باسم الأصيل، فإن ما ينشأ عن هذا العقد من حقوق والتزامات يضاف إلى الأصيل.*المادة 107*إذا لم يصرح العاقد وقت إبرام العقد أنه يتعاقد بصفته نائباً، فإن أثر العقد لا يضاف إلى الأصيل دائناً أو مدنياً، إلا إذا كان من المفروض حتماً أن من تعاقد معه النائب يعلم بوجود النيابة، أو كان يستوي عنده أن يتعامل مع الأصيل أو النائب.*المادة 108*إذا كان النائب، ومن تعاقد معه، يجهلان معاً وقت العقد انقضاء النيابة، فإن أثر العقد الذي يبرمه، حقاُ كان أو التزاماً، يضاف إلى الأصيل أو خلفائه.*المادة 109*لا يجوز لشخص أن يتعاقد مع نفسه باسم من ينوب عنه، سواء أكان التعاقد لحسابه هو أم لحساب شخص آخر، دون ترخيص من الأصيل. على أنه يجوز للأصيل، في هذه الحالة، أن يجيز التعاقد. كل هذا مع مراعاة ما يخالفه، مما يقضي به القانون أو قواعد التجارة.*المادة 110*كل شخص أهل للتعاقد، ما لم تسلب أهليته، أو يحد منها بحكم القانون.*المادة 111*ليس للصغير غير المميز حق التصرف في ماله. وتكون جميع تصرفاته باطلة.*المادة 112*1 ـ إذا كان الصبي مميزاً كانت تصرفاته المالية صحيحة متى كانت نافعة نفعاً محضاً، وباطلة متى كانت ضارة ضرراً محضاً.2 ـ أما التصرفات المالية الدائرة بين النفع والضرر، فتكون قابلة للإبطال لمصلحة القاصر. ويزول حق التمسك بالإبطال إذا أجاز القاصر التصرف بعد بلوغه سن الرشد، أو إذا صدرت الإجازة من وليه، أو من المحكمة، بحسب الأحوال وفقاً للقانون.*المادة 113*إذا بلغ الصبي المميز الخامسة عشرة من عمره، وأذن له في تسلم أمواله لإدارتها، أو تسلمها بحكم القانون، كانت أعمال الإدارة الصادرة منه صحيحة في الحدود التي رسمها القانون.*المادة 114*المجنون والمعتوه وذو الغفلة والسفيه تحجر عليهم المحكمة، وترفع الحجر عنهم وفقاً للقواعد وللإجراءات المقررة في القانون.*المادة 115*1ـ يقع باطلاً تصرف المجنون والمعتوه إذا صدر التصرف بعد شهر قرار الحجر.2ـ أما إذا صدر التصرف قبل شهر قرار الحجز فلا يكون باطلاً، إلا إذا كانت حالة الجنون أو العته شائعة وقت التعاقد، أو كان الطرف الآخر على بينة منها.*المادة 116*1 ـ إذا صدر تصرف من ذي الغفلة أو من السفيه، بعد شهر قرار الحجر، سرى على هذا التصرف ما يسري على تصرفات الصبي المميز من أحكام.2 ـ أما التصرف الصادر قبل شهر قرار الحجر فلا يكون باطلاً أو قابلاً للإبطال، إلا إذا كان نتيجة استغلال أو تواطؤ.*المادة 117*1 ـ يكون تصرف المحجور عليه، لسفه أو غفلة، بالوقف أو بالوصية صحيحاً، متى أذنته المحكمة في ذلك.2 ـ وتكون أعمال الإدراة، الصادرة من المحجور عليه لسفه، المأذون له بتسلم أمواله، صحيحة في الحدود التي رسمها القانون.*المادة 118*1 ـ إذا كان الشخص أصم أبكم، أو أعمى أصم، أو أعمى أبكم، وتعذر عليه بسبب ذلك التعبير عن إرادته، جاز للمحكمة أن تعين له مساعداً قضائياً يعاونه في التصرفات التي تقتضي مصلحته فيها ذلك.2 ـ ويكون قابلاً للإبطال كل تصرف من التصرفات التي تقررت المساعدة القضائية فيها، متى صدر من الشخص الذي تقررت مساعدته قضائياً بغير معاونة المساعد، إذا صدر التصرف بعد شهر قرار المساعدة.*المادة 119*التصرفات الصادرة من الأولياء، والأوصياء، والقوّام، تكون صحيحة في الحدود التي رسمها القانون.*المادة 120*يجوز لناقص الأهلية أن يطلب إبطال العقد، وهذا مع عدم الإخلال بإلزامه بالتعويض إذا لجأ إلى طرق إحتيالية ليخفي نقص أهليته.*المادة 121*إذا وقع المتعاقد في غلط جوهري جاز له أن يطلب إبطال العقد إن كان المتعاقد الآخر قد وقع مثله في هذا الغلط، أو كان على علم به، أو كان من السهل عليه أن يتبينه.*المادة 122*1ـ يكون الغلط جوهرياً إذا بلغ حداً من الجسامة بحيث يمتنع معه المتعاقد عن إبرام العقد لو لم يقع في هذا الغلط.2ـ ويعتبر الغلط جوهرياً على الأخص:آ ـ إذا وقع في صفة للشيء تكون جوهرية في اعتبار المتعاقدين، أو يجب اعتبارها كذلك، لما يلابس العقد من ظروف، ولما ينبغي في التعامل من حسن النية. 
ب ـ إذا وقع في ذات المتعاقد، أو في صفة من صفاته، وكانت تلك الذات أو هذه الصفة السبب الرئيسي في التعاقد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 123*يكون العقد قابلاً للإبطال لغلط في القانون، إذا توافرت فيه شروط الغلط في الواقع، طبقاً للمادتين السابقتين، هذا ما لم يقضِ القانون بغيره.*المادة 124*لا يؤثر في صحة العقد مجرد الغلط في الحساب، ولا غلطات القلم، ولكن يجب تصحيح الغلط.*المادة 125*1 ـ ليس لمن وقع في غلط أن يتمسك به على وجه يتعارض مع ما يقضي به حسن النية.2 ـ ويبقى بالأخص ملزماً بالعقد الذي قصد إبرامه إذا أظهر الطرف الآخر استعداده لتنفيذ هذا العقد.*المادة 126*1 ـ يجوز إبطال العقد للتدليس إذا كانت الحيل التي لجأ إليها أحد المتعاقدين، أو نائب عنه، من الجسامة بحيث لولاها لما أبرم الطرف الثاني العقد.2 ـ ويعتبر تدليساً السكوت عمداً عن واقعة أو ملابسة، إذا ثبت أن المدلس عليه ما كان ليبرم العقد لو علم بتلك الواقعة أو هذه الملابسة.*المادة 127*إذا صدر التدليس من غير المتعاقدين، فليس للمتعاقد المدلس عليه أن يطلب إبطال العقد، ما لم يثبت أن المتعاقد الآخر كان يعلم، أو كان من المفروض حتماً أن يعلم، بهذا التدليس.*المادة 128*1 ـ يجوز إبطال العقد للإكراه إذا تعاقد شخص تحت سلطان رهبة بعثها المتعاقد الآخر في نفسه دون حق، وكانت قائمة على أساس.2 ـ وتكون الرهبة قائمة على أساس إذا كانت ظروف الحال تصور للطرف الذي يدعيها أن خطراً جسيماً محدقاً يهدده، هو أو غيره، في النفس، أو الجسم، أو الشرف، أو المال.3 ـ ويراعى في تقدير الإكراه جنس من وقع عليه هذا الإكراه وسنه وحالته الإجتماعية والصحية، وكل ظرف آخر من شأنه أن يؤثر في جسامة الإكراه.*المادة 129*إذا صدر الإكراه من غير المتعاقدين، فليس للمتعاقد المكره أن يطلب إبطال العقد، ما لم يثبت أن المتعاقد الآخر كان يعلم، أو كان من المفروض حتماً أن يعلم، بـهذا الإكراه.*المادة 130*1ـ إذا كانت التزامات أحد المتعاقدين لا تتعادل البتة مع ما حصل عليه هذا المتعاقد من فائدة بموجب العقد، أو مع التزامات المتعاقد الآخر، وتبين أن المتعاقد المغبون لم يبرم العقد إلا لأن المتعاقد الآخر قد استغل فيه طيشاً بيّناً، أو هوى جامحاً، جاز للقاضي، بناء على طلب المتعاقد المغبون، أن يبطل العقد، أو ينقص التزامات هذا المتعاقد.2ـ ويجب أن ترفع الدعوى بذلك خلال سنة من تاريخ العقد، وإلا كانت غير مقبولة.3ـ ويجوز في عقود المعاوضة أو يتوقى الطرف الآخر دعوى الإبطال، إذا عرض ما يراه القاضي كافياً لرفع الغبن.*المادة 131*يراعى في تطبيق المادة السابقة عدم الإخلال بالأحكام الخاصة بالغبن في بعض العقود أو بمعدل الفائدة.*المادة 132*1ـ يجوز أن يكون محل الالتزام شيئاً مستقلاً.2ـ غير أن التعامل في تركة إنسان على قيد الحياة باطل، ولو كان برضاه، إلا في الأحوال التي نص عليها في القانون.*المادة 133*إذا كان محل الالتزام مستحيلاً في ذاته كان العقد باطلاً.*المادة 134*1ـ إذا لم يكن محل الإلتزام معيناً بذاته، وجب أن يكون معيناً بنوعه ومقداره، وإلا كان العقد باطلاً.2ـ ويكفي أن يكون المحل معيناً بنوعه فقط إذا تضمن العقد ما يستطاع به تعيين مقداره. وإذا لم يتفق المتعاقدان على درجة الشيء من حيث جودته، ولم يمكن استخلاص ذلك من العرف، أو من أي ظرف آخر، التزم المدين بأن يسلم شيئاً من صنف متوسط.*المادة 135*إذا كان محل الالتزام نقوداً، التزم المدين بقدر عددها المذكور في العقد دون أن يكون لارتفاع قيمة هذه النقود أو لانخفاضها وقت الوفاء أي أثر، ما لم ينص القانون على أحكام خاصة بتحويل النقد الأجنبي.*المادة 136*إذا كان محل الالتزام مخالفاً للنظام العام، أو الآداب، كان العقد باطلاً.*المادة 137*إذا لم يكن للإلتزام سبب، أو كان سببه مخالفاً للنظام العام أو الآداب، كان العقد باطلاً.*المادة 138*1ـ كل التزام لم يذكر له سبب في العقد يفترض أن له سبباً مشروعاً، ما لم يقم الدليل على غير ذلك.2ـ ويـعتبر السبب المذكور في العقد هو السبب الحقيقي حتى يقوم الدليل على ما يخالف ذلك. فإن قام الدليل على صورية السبب، فعلى من يدعي أن للإلتزام سبباً آخر مشروعاً أن يثبت ما يدعيه.*المادة 139*إذا جعل القانون لأحد المتعاقدين حقاً في إبطال العقد فليس للمتعاقد الآخر أن يتمسك بهذا الحق.*المادة 140*1ـ يزول حق إبطال العقد بالإجازة الصريحة أو الضمنية.2 ـ وتستند الإجازة إلى التاريخ الذي تم فيه العقد، دون إخلال بـحقوق الغير.*المادة 141*1 ـ يسقط الحق في إبطال العقد إذا لم يتمسك به صاحبه خلال سنة واحدة.2 ـ ويبدأ سريان هذه المدة، في حالة نقص الأهلية من اليوم الذي يزول فيه هذا السبب، وفي حالة الغلط أو التدليس من اليوم الذي ينكشف فيه، وفي حالة الإكـراه من يوم انقطاعه. وفي كل حال لا يجوز التمسك بحق الإبطال لغلط أو تدليس أو إكراه إذا انقضت خمس عشرة سنة من وقت تمام العقد.*المادة 142*1ـ إذا كان العقد باطلاً جاز لكل ذي مصلحة أن يتمسك بالبطلان، وللمحكمة أن تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها، ولا يزول البطلان بالإجازة.2ـ وتسقط دعوى البطلان بمضي خمس عشرة سنة من وقت العقد.*المادة 143*1ـ في حالتي إبطال العقد وبطلانه يعاد المتعاقدان إلى الحالة التي كانا عليها قبل العقد. فإذا كان هذا مستحيلاً جاز الحكم بتعويض عادل.2ـ ومع ذلك لا يلزم ناقص الأهلية، إذا أبطل العقد لنقص أهليته، أن يرد غير ما عاد عليه من منفعة بسبب تنفيذ العقد.*المادة 144*إذا كان العقد في شق منه باطلاً، أو قابلاً للإبطال، فهذا الشق وحده هو الذي يبطل، إلا إذا تبين أن العقد ما كان ليتم بغير الشق الذي وقع باطلاً أو قابلاً للإبطال، فيبطل العقد كله.*المادة 145*إذا كان العقد باطلاً، أو قابلاً للإبطال، وتوافرت فيه أركان عقد آخر، فإن العقد يكون صحيحاً باعتباره العقد الذي توافرت أركانه، إذا تبين أن نية المتعاقدين كانت تنصرف إلى إبرام هذا العقد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 146*ينصرف أثر العقد إلى المتعاقدين والخلف العام، دون إخلال بالقواعد المتعلقة بالإرث، ما لم يتبين من العقد، أو من طبيعة التعامل، أو من نص القانون، أن هذا الأثر لا ينصرف إلى الخلف العام.*المادة 147*إذا أنشأ العقد التزامات وحقوقاً شخصية تتصل بشيء انتقل بعد ذلك إلى خلف خاص، فإن هذه الالتزامات والحقوق تنتقل إلى هذا الخلف في الوقت الذي ينتقل فيه الشيء، إذا كانت من مستلزماته، وكان الخلف الخاص يعلم بها وقت انتقال الشيء إليه.*المادة 148*1ـ العقد شريعة المتعاقدين، فلا يجوز نقضه ولا تعديله إلا بإتفاق الطرفين، أو للأسباب التي يقررها القانون.2ـ ومع ذلك، إذا طرأت حوادث استثنائية عامة لم يكن في الواسع توقعها، وترتب على حدوثها أن تنفيذ الالتزام التعاقدي، وإن لم يصبح مستحيلاً، صار مرهقاً للمدين بحيث يهدده بخسارة فادحة، جاز للقاضي، تبعاً للظروف وبعد الموازنة بين مصلحة الطرفين، أن يرد الالتزام المرهق إلى الحد المعقول، ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك.*المادة 149*1ـ يجب تنفيذ العقد طبقاً لما اشتمل عليه وبطريقة تتفق مع ما يوجبه حسن النية.2ـ ولا يقتصر العقد على إلزام المتعاقد بما ورد فيه، ولكن يتناول أيضاً ما هو من مستلزماته، وفقاً للقانون والعرف والعدالة، بحسب طبيعة الإلتزام.*المادة 150*إذا تم العقد بطريق الإذعان، وكان قد تضمن شروطاً تعسفية، جاز للقاضي أن يعدل هذه الشروط أو أن يعفي الطرف المذعن منها، وذلك وفقاً لما تقضي به العدالة. ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك.*المادة 151*1ـ إذا كانت عبارة العقد واضحة، فلا يجوز الإنحراف من طريق تفسيرها للتعرف على إرادة المتعاقدين.2ـ أما إذا كان هناك محل لتفسير العقد، فيجب البحث عن النية المشتركة للمتعاقدين دون الوقوف عند المعنى الحرفي للألفاظ، مع الإستهداء في ذلك بطبيعة التعامل، وبما ينبغي أن يتوافر من أمانة وثقة بين المتعاقدين، وفقاً للعرف الجاري في المعاملات.*المادة 152*1ـ يفسر الشك في مصلحة المدين.2ـ ومع ذلك، لا يجوز أن يكون تفسير العبارات الغامضة في عقود الإذعان ضاراً بمصلحة الطرف المذعن.*المادة 153*لا يرتب العقد التزاماً في ذمة الغير، ولكن يجوز أن يكسبه حقاً.*المادة 154*1ـ إذا تعهد شخص بأن يجعل الغير يلتزم بأمر، فلا يلزم الغير بتعهده. فإذا رفض الغير أن يلتزم، وجب على المتعهد أن يعوض من تعاقد معه. ويجوز له، مع ذلك، أن يتخلص من التعويض بأن يقوم هو نفسه بتنفيذ الإلتزام الذي تعهد به.2ـ أما إذا قبل الغير هذا التعهد، فإن قبوله لا ينتج أثراً إلا من وقت صدوره، ما لم يتبين أنه قصد، صراحة أو ضمناً، أن يستند أثر هذا القبول إلى الوقت الذي صدر فيه التعهد.*المادة 155*1ـ يجوز للشخص أن يتعاقد باسمه على التزامات يشترطها لمصلحة الغير، إذا كان له في تنفيذ هذه الإلتزامات مصلحة شخصية مادية كانت أو أدبية.2ـ ويترتب على هذا الإشتراط أن يكسب الغير حقاً مباشراً قِبَل المتعهد بتنفيذ الإشتراط يستطيع أن يطالبه بوفائه، ما لم يتفق على خلاف ذلك. ويكون لهذا المتعهد أن يتمسك قِبَل المنتفع بالدفوع التي تنشأ عن العقد.3ـ ويجوز كذلك للمشترط أن يطالب بتنفيذ ما اشترط لمصلحة المنتفع، إلا إذا تبين من العقد أن المنتفع وحده هو الذي يجوز له ذلك.*المادة 156*1ـ يجوز للمشترط، دون دائنيه أو ورثته، أن ينقض المشارطة قبل أن يصرح المنتفع إلى المتعهد أو المشترط برغبته في الإستفادة منها، ما لم يكن ذلك مخالفاً لما يقتضيه العقد.2ـ ولا يترتب على نقض المشارطة أن تبرأ ذمة المتعهد قبل المشترط، إلا إذا اتفق، صراحة أو ضمناً، على خلاف ذلك. وللمشترط إحلال منتفع آخر محل المنتفع الأول، كما له أن يستأثر لنفسه بالإنتفاع من المشارطة.*المادة 157*يجوز في الإشتراط لمصلحة الغير أن يكون المنتفع شخصاً مستقبلاً أو جهة مستقبلة. كما يجوز أن يكون شخصاً، أو جهة، لم يعينا وقت العقد، متى كان تعيينها مستطاعاً وقت أن ينتج العقد أثره طبقاً للمشارطة.*المادة 158*1ـ في العقود الملزمة للجانبين، إذا لم يوف أحد المتعاقدين بالتزامه، جاز للمتعاقد الآخر بعد إعذاره المدين أن يطالب بتنفيذ العقد أو بفسخه مع التعويض في الحالتين، إن كان له مقتضى.2ـ ويجوز للقاضي أن يمنح المدين أجلاً إذا اقتضت الظروف ذلك، كما يجوز له أن يرفض الفسخ إذا كان ما لم يوف به المدين قليل الأهمية بالنسبة إلى الإلتزام في جملته.*المادة 159*يجوز الاتفاق على أن يعتبر العقد مفسوخاً من تلقاء نفسه، دون حاجة إلى حكم قضائي، عند عدم الوفاء بالالتزامات الناشئة عنه. وهذا الاتفاق لا يعفي من الإعذار، إلا إذا اتفق المتعاقدان صراحة على الاعفاء منه.*المادة 160*في العقود الملزمة للجانبين، إذا انقضى التزام بسبب استحالة تنفيذه، انقضت معه الالتزامات المقابلة له، وينفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه.*المادة 161*إذا فسخ العقد أعيد المتعاقدان إلى الحالة التي كانا عليها قبل العقد. فإذا استحال ذلك، جاز الحكم بالتعويض.*المادة 162*في العقود الملزمة للجانبين، إذا كانت الالتزامات المتقابلة مستحقة الوفاء، جاز لكل من المتعاقدين أن يمتنع عن تنفيذ التزامه، إذا لم يقم المتعاقد الآخر بتنفيذ ما التزم به .*المادة 163*1ـ من وجه للجمهور وعداً بجائزة، يعطيها عن عمل معين، التزم بإعطاء الجائزة لمن قام بهذا العمل، ولو قام به دون نظر إلى الوعد بالجائزة، أو دون علم بها.2ـ وإذا لم يعين الواعد أجلاً للقيام بالعمل، جاز له الرجوع في وعده بإعلان للجمهور، على ألا يؤثر ذلك في حق من أتم العمل قبل الرجوع في الوعد. وتسقط دعوى المطالبة بالجائزة إذا لم ترفع خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ إعلانه العدول للجمهور.*المادة 164*كل خطأ سبب ضرراً للغير يلزم من ارتكبه بالتعويض.*المادة 165*1 ـ يكون الشخص مسؤولاً عن أعماله غير المشروعة متى صدرت منه وهو مميُّز.2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا وقع الضرر من شخص غير مميُّز ولم يكن هناك من هو مسؤول عنه، أو تعذر الحصول على تعويض من المسؤول جاز للقاضي أن يلزم من وقع منه الضرر بتعويض عادل مراعياً في ذلك مراكز الخصوم.*المادة 166*إذا أثبت الشخص أن الضرر قد نشأ عن سبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه، كحادث مفاجئ، أو قوة قاهرة، أو خطأ من المضرور، أو خطأ من الغير، كان غير ملزم بتعويض هذا الضرر، ما لم يوجد نص أو اتفاق على غير ذلك.*المادة 167*من أحدث ضرراً وهو في حالة دفاع شرعي عن نفسه أو ماله أو عن نفس الغير أو ماله كان غير مسؤول. على ألا يجاوز في دفاعه القدر الضروري. وإلا أصبح ملزماً بتعويض تراعى فيه مقتضيات العدالة.*المادة 168*لا يكون الموظف العام مسؤولاً عن عمله الذي أضر بالغير إذا قام به تنفيذاً لأمر صدر إليه من رئيس متى كانت إطاعة هذا الأمر واجبة عليه، أو كان يعتقد أنها واجبة، وأثبت أنه كان يعتقد مشروعية العمل الذي وقع منه، وكان اعتقاده مبنياً على أسباب معقولة، وأنه راعى في عمله جانب الحيطة.*المادة 169*مَن سبب ضرراً للغير ليتفادى ضرراً أكبر محدقاً به أو بغيره لا يكون ملزماً إلا بالتعويض الذي يراه القاضي مناسباً.*المادة 170*إذا تعدد المسؤولون عن عمل ضار كانوا متضامنين في التزامهم بتعويض الضرر. وتكون المسؤولية فيما بينهم بالتساوي، إلا إذا عين القاضي نصيب كل منهم في التعويض.*المادة 171*يقدر القاضي مدى التعويض عن الضرر الذي لحق المضرور طبقاً لأحكام المادتين 222 و 223 مراعياً في ذلك الظروف الملابسة ودون أن يتقيد بأي حد. فإن لم يتيسر له وقت الحكم أن يعين مدى التعويض تعييناً نهائياً، فله أن يحتفظ للمضرور بالحق في أن يطالب خلال مدة معينة بإعادة النظر في التقدير.*المادة 172*1 ـ يعين القاضي طريقة التعويض تبعاً للظروف. ويصح أن يكون التعويض مقسطاً، كما يصح أن يكون إيراداً مرتباً. ويجوز في هاتين الحالتين إلزام المدين بأن يقدم تأميناً.2 ـ ويقدر التعويض بالنقد. على أنه يجوز للقاضي، تبعاً للظروف، وبناء على طلب المضرور، أن يأمر بإعادة الحالة إلى ما كانت عليه، أو أن يحكم بأداء أمر معين متصل بالعمل غير المشروع وذلك على سبيل التعويض.*المادة 173*1 ـ تسقط بالتقادم دعوى التعويض الناشئة عن العمل غير المشروع بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي علم فيه المضرور بحدوث الضرر وبالشخص المسؤول عنه، وتسقط هذه الدعوى في كل حال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من يوم وقوع العمل غير المشروع.2 ـ على أنه إذا كانت هذه الدعوى ناشئة عن جريمة، وكانت الدعوى الجزائية لم تسقط بعد انقضاء المواعيد المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة، فإن دعوى التعويض لا تسقط إلا بسقوط الدعوى الجزائية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 174*1 ـ كل من يجب عليه قانوناً، أو اتفاقاً، رقابة شخص في حاجة إلى الرقابة، بسبب قصره أو بسبب حالته العقلية أو الجسمية، يكون ملزماً بتعويض الضرر الذي يحدثه ذلك الشخص للغير بعمله غير المشروع. ويترتب هذا الالتزام ولو كان من وقع منه العمل الضار غير مميز.2 ـ ويعتبر القاصر في حاجة إلى الرقابة إذا لم يبلغ خمس عشرة سنة، أو بلغها وكان في كنف القائم على تربيته. وتنتقل الرقابة على القاصر إلى معلمه في المدرسة، أو المشرف في الحرفة، ما دام القاصر تحت إشراف المعلم أو المشرف. وتنتقل الرقابة على الزوجة القاصر إلى زوجها أو إلى من يتولى الرقابة على الزوج.3 ـ ويستطيع المكلف بالرقابة أن يخلص من المسؤولية إذا أثبت أنه قام بواجب الرقابة، أو أثبت أن الضرر كان لا بد واقعاً ولو قام بهذا الواجب بما ينبغي من العناية.*المادة 175*1 ـ يكون المتبوع مسؤولاً عن الضرر الذي يحدثه تابعه بعمله غير المشروع، متى كان واقعاً منه في حال تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها.2 ـ تقوم رابطة التبعية، ولو لم يكن المتبوع حراً في اختيار تابعه متى كانت له عليه سلطة فعلية في رقابته وفي توجيهه.*المادة 176*للمسؤول عن عمل الغير حق الرجوع عليه في الحدود التي يكون فيها هذا الغير مسؤولاً عن تعويض الضرر.*المادة 177*حارس الحيوان، ولو لم يكن مالكاً له، مسؤول عما يحدثه الحيوان من ضرر، ولو ضل الحيوان أو تسرب. ما لم يثبت الحارس أن وقوع الحادث كان بسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه.*المادة 178*1 ـ حارس البناء، ولو لم يكن مالكاً له، مسؤول عما يحدثه انهدام البناء من ضرر، ولو كان إنهداماًً جزئياً، ما لم يثبت أن الحادث لا يرجع سببه إلى إهمال في الصيانة، أو قدم في البناء، أو عيب فيه.2 ـ ويجوز، لمن كان مهدداً بضرر يصيبه من البناء، أن يطالب المالك باتخاذ ما يلزم من التدابير الضرورية لدرء الخطر. فإذا لم يقم المالك بذلك، جاز الحصول على إذن من المحكمة في اتخاذ هذه التدابير على حسابه.*المادة 179*كل من تولى حراسة أشياء تتطلب حراستها عناية خاصة أو حراسة آلات ميكانيكية يكون مسؤولا عما تحدثه هذه الأشياء من ضرر ، ما لم يثبت أن وقوع الضرر كان بسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه ، هذا مع عدم الإخلال بما يرد في ذلك من أحكام خاصة .*المادة 180*كل شخص، ولو غير مميز، يثري دون سبب مشروع على حساب شخص آخر، يلتزم في حدود ما أثرى به بتعويض هذا الشخص عما لحقه من خسارة. ويبقى هذا الالتزام قائماً ولو زال الإثراء فيما بعد.*المادة 181*تسقط دعوى التعويض عن الإثراء بلا سبب بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه من لحقته الخسارة بحقه في التعويض. وتسقط الدعوى كذلك في جميع الأحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه هذا الحق.*المادة 182*1 ـ كل من تسلم على سبيل الوفاء ما ليس مستحقاً له، وجب عليه رده.2 ـ على أنه لا محل للرد إذا كان من قام بالوفاء يعلم أنه غير ملزم بما دفعه، إلا أن يكون ناقص الأهلية، أو أن يكون قد أكره على هذا الوفاء.*المادة 183*يصح استرداد غير المستحق، إذا كان الوفاء قد تم تنفيذاً لالتزام لم يتحقق سببه، أو لالتزام زال سببه بعد أن تحقق.*المادة 184*1 ـ يصح كذلك استرداد غير المستحق، إذا كان الوفاء قد تم تنفيذاً لالتزام لم يحل أجله وكان الموفي جاهلاً قيام الأجل.2 ـ على أنه يجوز للدائن أن يقتصر على رد ما استفاده بسبب الوفاء المعجل في حدود ما لحق المدين من ضرر. فإذا كان الالتزام الذي له يحل أجله نقوداً، التزم الدائن أن يرد للمدين فائدتها بمعدلها القانوني أو الاتفاقي عن المدة الباقية لحلول الأجل.*المادة 185*لا محل لاسترداد غير المستحق إذا حصل الوفاء من غير المدين، وترتب عليه أن الدائن، وهو حسن النية، قد تجرد من سند الدين، أو مما حصل عليه من التأمينات، أو ترك دعواه قِبَل المدين الحقيقي تسقط بالتقادم. ويلتزم المدين الحقيقي في هذه الحالة بتعويض الغير الذي قام بالوفاء.*المادة 186*1 ـ إذا كان من تسلم غير المستحق حسن النية، فلا يلتزم أن يرد إلا ما تسلم.2 ـ أما إذا كان سيئ النية، فإنه يلتزم أن يرد أيضاً الفوائد والأرباح التي جناها، والتي قصَّر في جنيها من الشيء الذي تسلمه بغير حق، وذلك من يوم الوفاء، أو من اليوم الذي أصبح فيه سيئ النية.3 ـ وعلى أي حال، يلتزم من تسلم غير المستحق برد الفوائد والثمرات من يوم رفع الدعوى.*المادة 187*إذا لم تتوافر أهلية التعاقد في من تسلم غير المستحق، فلا يكون ملتزماً إلا بالقدر الذي أثرى به.*المادة 188*تسقط دعوى استرداد ما دفع بغير حق بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه من دفع غير المستحق بحقه في الاسترداد، وتسقط الدعوى كذلك في جميع الأحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه هذا الحق.*المادة 189*الفضالة هي أن يتولى شخص عن قصد القيام بشأن عاجل لحساب شخص آخر دون أن يكون ملزماً بذلك.*المادة 190*تتحقق الفضالة، ولو كان الفضولي، في أثناء توليه شأناً لنفسه، قد تولى شأن غيره، لما بين الشأنين من ارتباط لا يمكن معه القيام بأحدهما منفصلاً عن الآخر.*المادة 191*تسري قواعد الوكالة إذا أقر رب العمل ما قام به الفضولي.*المادة 192*يجب على الفضولي أن يمضي في العمل الذي بدأه إلى أن يتمكن رب العمل من مباشرته بنفسه. كما يجب عليه أن يخطر بتدخله رب العمل متى استطاع ذلك.*المادة 193*1 ـ يجب على الفضولي أن يبذل في القيام بالعمل عناية الشخص العادي، ويكون مسؤولاً عن خطئه. ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي أن ينقص التعويض المترتب على هذا الخطأ، إذا كانت الظروف تبرر ذلك.2 ـ وإذا عهد الفضولي إلى غيره بكل العمل أو ببعضه، كان مسؤولاً عن تصرفات نائبه، دون إخلال بما لرب العمل من الرجوع مباشرة على هذا النائب.3 ـ وإذا تعدد الفضوليون في القيام بعمل واحد، كانوا متضامنين في المسؤولية.*المادة 194*يلتزم الفضولي بما يلتزم به الوكيل من رد ما استولى عليه بسبب الفضالة، وتقديم حساب عما قام به.*المادة 195*يلتزم الفضولي بما يلتزم به الوكيل من رد ما استولى عليه بسبب الفضالة، وتقديم حساب عما قام به.المادة 196يعتبر الفضولي نائباً عن رب العمل، متى كان قد بذل في إدارته عناية الشخص العادي، ولو لم تتحقق النتيجة المرجوة. وفي هذه الحالة يكون رب العمل ملزماً بأن ينفذ التعهدات التي عقدها الفضولي لحسابه، وأن يعوضه عن التعهدات التي التزم بها، وأن يرد له النفقات الضرورية والنافعة التي سوغتها الظروف مضافاً إليها فوائدها من يوم دفعها، وأن يعوضه عن الضرر الذي لحقه بسبب قيامه بالعمل. ولا يستحق الفضولي أجراً على عمله إلا أن يكون من أعمال مهنته.*المادة 197*1 ـ إذا لم تتوافر في الفضولي أهلية التعاقد، فلا يكون مسؤولاً عن إدارته إلا بالقدر الذي أثرى به، ما لم تكن مسؤوليته ناشئة عن عمل غير مشروع.2 ـ أما رب العمل فتبقى مسؤوليته كاملة، ولو لم تتوافر فيه أهلية التعاقد.*المادة 198*تسقط الدعوى الناشئة عن الفضالة بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه كل طرف بحقه. وتسقط كذلك في جميع الأحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه هذا الحق.*المادة 199*الالتزامات التي تنشأ مباشرة عن القانون وحده، تسري عليها النصوص القانونية التي أنشأتها.*المادة 200*1 ـ ينفذ الالتزام جبراً على المدين.2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا كان الالتزام طبيعياً فلا جبر في تنفيذه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 201*يـقدر القاضي، عند عدم النص، ما إذا كان هناك التزام طبيعي. وفي كل حال، لا يجوز أن يقوم التزام طبيعي يخالف النظام العام.*المادة 202*لا يسترد المدين ما أداه باختياره، قاصداً أن يوفي التزاماً طبيعياً.*المادة 203*الالتزام الطبيعي يصلح سبباً لالتزام مدني.*المادة 204*1-يجبر المدين بعد إعذاره طبقا للمادتين 220 و221 على تنفيذ التزامه عينيا ، متى كان ذلك ممكنا.2-على أنه إذا كان في التنفيذ العيني إرهاق للمدين جاز له أن يقتصر على دفع تعويض نقدي ، إذا كان ذلك لا يلحق بالدائن ضررا جسيما .*المادة 205*الالتزام بنقل الملكية، أو أي حق عيني آخر، ينقل من تلقاء نفسه هذا الحق، إذا كان محل الالتزام شيئاً معيناً بالذات يملكه الملتزم، وذلك دون إخلال بالقواعد المتعلقة بالتسجيل.*المادة 206*1 ـ إذا ورد الالتزام بنقل حق عيني على شيء لم يعين إلا بنوعه، فلا ينتقل الحق إلا بإفراز هذا الشيء.2 ـ فـإذا لم يقم المدين بتنفيذ التزامه، جاز للدائن أن يحصل على شيء من النوع ذاته على نفقة المدين، بعد استئذان القاضي، أو دون استئذانه في حالة الاستعجال. كما يجوز له أن يطالب بقيمة الشيء، من غير إخلال في الحالتين بحقه في التعويض.*المادة 207*الالتزام بنقل حق عيني يتضمن الالتزام بتسليم الشيء والمحافظة عليه حتى التسليم.*المادة 208*1 ـ إذا التزم المدين أن ينقل حقاً عينياً، أو أن يقوم بعمل، وتضمن التزامه أن يسلم شيئاً، ولم يقم بتسليمه بعد أن أعذر، فإن هلاك الشيء يكون عليه، ولو كان الهلاك قبل الإعذار على الدائن.2 ـ ومع ذلك، لا يكون الهلاك على المدين ولو أعذر، إذا أثبت أن الشيء كان يهلك عند الدائن لو أنه سلم إليه، ما لم يكن المدين قد قبل أن يتحمل تبعة الحوادث المفاجئة.3 ـ على أن الشيء المسروق إذا هلك أو ضاع بأية صورة كانت، فإن تبعة الهلاك تقع على السارق.*المادة 209*في الالتزام بعمل، إذا نص الاتفاق أو استوجبت طبيعة الدين أن ينفذ المدين الالتزام بنفسه، جاز للدائن أن يرفض الوفاء من غير المدين.*المادة 210*1 ـ في الالتزام بعمل، إذا لم يقم المدين بتنفيذ التزامه، جاز للدائن أن يطلب ترخيصاً من القضاء في تنفيذ الالتزام على نفقة المدين، إذا كان هذا التنفيذ ممكناً.2 ـ ويجوز، في حالة الاستعجال، أن ينفذ الدائن الالتزام على نفقة المدين، دون ترخيص من القضاء.1 ـ في الالتزام بعمل، إذا لم يقم المدين بتنفيذ التزامه، جاز للدائن أن يطلب ترخيصاً من القضاء في تنفيذ الالتزام على نفقة المدين، إذا كان هذا التنفيذ ممكناً.2 ـ ويجوز، في حالة الاستعجال، أن ينفذ الدائن الالتزام على نفقة المدين، دون ترخيص من القضاء.*المادة 211*في الالتزام بعمل، يقوم حكم القاضي مقام التنفيذ، إذا سمحت بهذا طبيعة الالتزام.*المادة 212*1 ـ في الالتزام بعمل، إذا كان المطلوب من المدين هو أن يحافظ على الشيء، أو أن يقوم بإدارته، أو أن يتوخى الحيطة في تنفيذ التزامه، فإن المدين يكون قد وفـى بالالتزام، إذا بذل في تنفيذه من العناية كل ما يبذله الشخص العادي، ولو لم يتحقق الغرض المقصود. هذا ما لم ينص القانون أو الاتفاق على غير ذلك.2 ـ وفي كل حال، يبقى المدين مسؤولاً عما يأتيه من غش أو خطأ جسيم.*المادة 213*إذا التزم المدين بالامتناع عن عمل، وأخل بهذا الالتزام، جاز للدائن أن يطلب إزالة ما وقع مخالفاً للالتزام. وله أن يطلب من القضاء ترخيصاً في أن يقوم بهـذه الإزالة على نفقة المدين.*المادة 214*1 ـ إذا كان تنفيذ الالتزام عيناً غير ممكن، أو غير ملائم، إلا إذا قام به المدين نفسه، جاز للدائن أن يحصل على حكم بإلزام المدين بهذا التنفيذ، وبدفع غرامة تهديدية إن امتنع عن ذلك.2 ـ وإذا رأى القاضي أن مقدار الغرامة ليس كافياً لإكراه المدين الممتنع عن التنفيذ، جاز له أن يزيد في الغرامة كلما رأى داعياً للزيادة.*المادة 215*إذا تم التنفيذ العيني، أو أصر المدين على رفض التنفيذ، حدد القاضي مقدار التعويض الذي يلزم به المدين، مراعياً في ذلك الضرر الذي أصاب الدائن والعنت الذي بدا من المدين.*المادة 216*إذا استحال على المدين أن ينفذ الالتزام عيناً، حكم عليه بالتعويض لعدم الوفاء بالتزامه، ما لم يثبت أن استحالة التنفيذ قد نشأت عن سبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه. ويكون الحكم كذلك إذا تأخر المدين في تنفيذ التزامه.*المادة 217*يجوز للقاضي أن ينقص مقدار التعويض، أو لا يحكم بتعويض ما، إذا كان الدائن بخطئه قد اشترك بإحداث الضرر أو زاد فيه.*المادة 218*1 ـ يجوز الاتفاق على أن يتحمل المدين تبعة الحادث المفاجئ والقوة القاهرة.2 ـ وكذلك يجوز الاتفاق على إعفاء المدين من أية مسؤولية تترتب على عدم تنفيذ التزامه التعاقدي، إلا ما ينشأ عن غشه أو عن خطئه الجسيم. ومع ذلك، يجوز للمدين أن يشترط عدم مسؤوليته عن الغش أو الخطأ الجسيم الذي يقع من أشخاص يستخدمهم في تنفيذ التزامه.3 ـ ويقع باطلاً كل شرط يقضي بالإعفاء من المسؤولية المترتبة على العمل غير المشروع.*المادة 219*لا يستحق التعويض إلا بعد إعذار المدين، ما لم ينص على غير ذلك.*المادة 220*يكون إعذار المدين بإنذاره بواسطة الكاتب العدل، أو بما يقوم مقام الإنذار. ويجوز أن يتم الإعذار عن طريق البريد، على الوجه المبين في القوانين الخاصة. كما يجوز أن يكون مترتباً على اتفاق يقضي بأن يكون المدين معذراً بمجرد حلول الأجل دون حاجة إلى أي إجراء آخر.*المادة 221*لا ضرورة لإعذار المدين في الحالات الآتية:آ ـ إذا أصبح تنفيذ الالتزام غير ممكن، أو غير مجد بفعل المدين. 
ب ـ إذا كان محل الالتزام تعويضاً ترتب على عمل غير مشروع. 
ج ـ إذا كان محل الالتزام رد شيء يعلم المدين أنه مسروق، أو شيء تسلمه دون حق وهو عالم بذلك. 
د ـ إذا صرح المدين كتابة أنه لا يريد القيام بالتزامه.*المادة 222*1 ـ إذا لم يكن التعويض مقدراً في العقد، أو بنص في القانون، فالقاضي هو الذي يقدره. ويشمل التعويض ما لحق الدائن من خسارة، وما فاته من كسب، بشرط أن يكون هذا نتيجة طبيعية لعدم الوفاء بالالتزام، أو للتأخر في الوفاء به. ويعتبر الضرر نتيجة طبيعية، إذا لم يكن في استطاعة الدائن أن يتوقاه ببذل جهد معقول.2 ـ ومع ذلك، إذا كان الالتزام مصدره العقد، فلا يلتزم المدين الذي لم يرتكب غشاً أو خطأ جسيماً إلا بتعويض الضرر الذي كان يمكن توقعه عادة وقت التعاقد.*المادة 223*1 ـ يشمل التعويض الضرر الأدبي أيضاً. ولكن لا يجوز في هذه الحالة أن ينتقل إلى الغير، إلا إذا تحدد بمقتضى اتفاق، أو طالب الدائن به أمام القضاء.2 ـ ولا يجوز الحكم بتعويض إلا للأزواج والأقارب إلى الدرجة الثانية عما يصيبهم من ألم من جراء موت المصاب.*المادة 224*يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يحددوا مقدماً قيمة التعويض، بالنص عليه في العقد، أو في اتفاق لاحق، ويراعى في هذه الحالة أحكام المواد 216 إلى 221.*المادة 225*1 ـ لا يكون التعويض الإتفاقي مستحقاً، إذا أثبت المدين أن الدائن لم يلحقه أي ضرر.2 ـ ويجوز للقاضي أن يخفض هذا التعويض، إذا أثبت المدين أن التقدير كان مبالغاً فيه إلى درجة كبيرة، أو أن الالتزام الأصلي قد نفذ في جزء منه.3 ـ ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق يخالف أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 226*إذا جاوز الضرر قيمة التعويض الاتفاقي، فلا يجوز للدائن أن يطالب بأكثر من هذه القيمة، إلا إذا أثبت أن المدين قد ارتكب غشاً أو خطأ جسيماً.*المادة 227*إذا كان محل الالتزام مبلغاً من النقود، وكان معلوم المقدار وقت الطلب، وتأخر المدين في الوفاء به، كان ملزماً بأن يدفع للدائن، على سبيل التعويض عن التأخر، فوائد قدرها أربعة في المائة في المسائل المدنية، وخمسة في المائة في المسائل التجارية. وتسري هذه الفوائد من تاريخ المطالبة القضائية بها، إن لم يحدد الاتفاق، أو العرف التجاري، تاريخاً آخر لسريانها. وهذا كله ما لم ينص القانون على غيره.*المادة 228*1 ـ يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يتفقا على معدل آخر للفوائد، سواء أكان ذلك في مقابل تأخير الوفاء، أم في أية حالة أخرى تشترط فيها الفوائد، على ألا يزيد هذا المعدل على تسعة في المائة. فإذا اتفقا على فوائد تزيد على هذا المعدل وجب تخفيضها إلى تسعة في المائة، وتعين رد ما دفع زائداً على هذا المقدار.2 ـ وكل عمولة أو منفعة، أياً كان نوعها، اشترطها الدائن، إذا زادت هي والفائدة المتفق عليها على الحد الأقصى، المتقدم ذكره، تعتبر فائدة مستترة، وتكون قابلة للتخفيض إذا ما ثبت أن هذه العمولة أو المنفعة لا تقابلها خدمة حقيقية يكون الدائن قد أداها، ولا منفعة مشروعة.*المادة 229*لا يشترط لاستحقاق فوائد التأخير، قانونية كانت أو اتفاقية، أن يثبت الدائن ضرراً لحقه من هذا التأخير.*المادة 230*إذا تسبب الدائن، بسوء نية، وهو يطالب بحقه، في إطالة أمد النزاع القضائي، فللقاضـي أن يخفض الفوائد، قانونية كانت أو اتفاقية، أو لا يقضي بها إطلاقاً، عن المدة التي طال فيها النزاع بلا مبرر.*المادة 231*عند توزيع ثمن الشيء الذي بيع جبراً، لا يكون الدائنون المقبولون في التوزيع مستحقين، بعد الإحالة القطعية، لفوائد تأخير عن الأنصبة التي تقررت لهم في هذا التوزيع، إلا إذا كان المحال عليه ملزماً بدفع فوائد الثمن، على أن لا يتجاوز ما يتقاضاه الدائنون من فوائد في هذه الحالة ما هو مستحق منها قبل المحال عليه. وهذه الفوائد تقسم بين الدائنين جميعاً قسمة غرماء.*المادة 232*يجوز للدائن أن يطالب بتعويض تكميلي، يضاف إلى الفوائد، إذا أثبت أن الضرر، الذي يجاوز الفوائد، قد تسبب فيه المدين بسوء نية.*المادة 233*لا يجوز تقاضي فوائد على متجمد الفوائد. ولا يجوز، في أية حال، أن يكون مجموع الفوائد التي يتقاضاها الدائن أكثر من رأس المال. وذلك كله دون إخلال بالقواعد والعادات التجارية.*المادة 234*الفوائد التجارية التي تسري على الحساب الجاري يختلف معدلها القانوني باختلاف الجهات. ويتبع في طريقة حساب الفوائد المركبة في الحساب الجاري ما يقضي به العرف التجاري.*المادة 235*1 ـ أموال المدين جميعها ضامنة للوفاء بديونه. وجميع الدائنين متساوون في هذا الضمان، إلا من كان له منهم حق التقدم طبقاً للقانون.2 ـ أموال المدين جميعها ضامنة للوفاء بديونه. وجميع الدائنين متساوون في هذا الضمان، إلا من كان له منهم حق التقدم طبقاً للقانون.*المادة 236*1 ـ لكل دائن، ولو لم يكن حقه مستحق الأداء، أن يستعمل باسم مدينه جميع حقوق هذا المدين، إلا ما كان منها متصلاً بشخصه خاصة، أو غير قابل للحجز.2 ـ ولا يكون استعمال الدائن لحقوق مدينه مقبولاً إلا إذا أثبت أن المدين لم يستعمل هذه الحقوق، وأن عدم استعماله لها من شأنه أن يسبب إعساره، أو أن يزيد في هذا الإعسار. ولا يشترط إعذار المدين لاستعمال حقه، ولكن يجب إدخاله خصماً في الدعوى.*المادة 237*يعتبر الدائن في استعماله حقوق مدينه نائباً عن هذا المدين. وكل فائدة تنتج من استعمال هذه الحقوق تدخل في أموال المدين وتكون ضماناً لجميع دائنيه.*المادة 238*لكل دائن أصبح حقه مستحق الأداء، وصدر من مدينه تصرف ضار به، أن يطلب عدم نفاذ هذا التصرف في حقه، إذا كان التصرف قد أنقص من حقوق المدين أو زاد في التزاماته وترتب عليه إعسار المدين أو الزيادة في إعساره، وذلك متى توافرت الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة التالية.*المادة 239*1 ـ إذا كان تصرف المدين بعوض، اشترط لعدم نفاذه في حق الدائن أن يكون منطوياً على غش من المدين، وأن يكون من صدر له التصرف على علم بهذا الغش. ويكفي لاعتبار التصرف منطوياً على الغش أن يكون قد صدر من المدين وهو عالم أنه معسر. كما يعتبر من صدر له التصرف عالماً بغش المدين إذا كـان قد علم أن هذا المدين معسر.2 ـ أما إذا كان التصرف تبرعاً، فإنه لا ينفذ في حق الدائن، ولو كان من صدر له التبرع حسن النية، ولو ثبت أن المدين لم يرتكب غشاً.3 ـ وإذا كان الخلف الذي انتقل إليه الشيء من المدين قد تصرف فيه بعوض إلى خلف آخر، فلا يصح للدائن أن يتمسك بعدم نفاذ التصرف، إلا إذا كان الخلف الثاني يعلم غش المدين، وعلم الخلف الأول بهذا الغش، إن كان المدين قد تصرف بعوض، أو كان هذا الخلف الثاني يعلم إعسار المدين وقت تصرفه للخلف الأول إن كان المدين قد تصرف له تبرعاً.*المادة 240*إذا ادعى الدائن إعسار المدين، فليس عليه إلا أن يثبت مقدار ما في ذمته من ديون، وعلى المدين نفسه أن يثبت أن له مالاً يساوي قيمة الديون أو يزيد عليها.*المادة 241*متى تقرر عدم نفاذ التصرف، استفاد من ذلك جميع الدائنين الذين صدر هذا التصرف إضراراً بهم.*المادة 242*إذا كان من تلقى حقاً من المدين المعسر لم يدفع ثمنه، فإنه يتخلص من الدعوى، متى كان هذا الثمن هو ثمن المثل، وقام بإيداعه خزانة المحكمة.*المادة 243*1 ـ إذا لـم يقصد بالغش إلا تفضيل دائن على آخر دون حق، فلا يترتب عليه إلا حرمان الدائن من هذه الميزة.2 ـ وإذا وفى المدين المعسر أحد دائنيه، قبل انقضاء الأجل الذي عين أصلاً للوفاء، فلا يسري هذا الوفاء في حق باقي الدائنين. وكذلك لا يسري في حقهم الوفاء، ولو حصل بعد انقضاء هذا الأجل، إذا كان قد تم نتيجة تواطؤ بين المدين والدائن الذي استوفى حقه.*المادة 244*تسقط بالتقادم دعوى عدم نفاذ التصرف، بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه الدائن بسبب عدم نفاذ التصرف. وتسقط في جميع الأحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة، من الوقت الذي صدر فيه التصرف المطعون فيه.*المادة 245*1 ـ إذا أبرم عقد صوري فلدائني المتعاقدين وللخلف الخاص متى كانوا حسني النية، أن يتمسكوا بالعقد الصوري، كما أن لهم أن يتمسكوا بالعقد المستتر ويثبتوا بجميع الوسائل صورية العقد الذي أضر بهم.2 ـ وإذا تعارضت مصالح ذوي الشأن، فتمسك بعضهم بالعقد الظاهر، وتمسك الآخرون بالعقد المستتر، كانت الأفضلية للأولين.*المادة 246*إذا ستر المتعاقدان عقداً حقيقياً بعقد ظاهر، فالعقد النافذ فيما بين المتعاقدين والخلف العام هو العقد الحقيقي.*المادة 247*1 ـ لكل من التزم بأداء شيء أن يمتنع عن الوفاء به، ما دام الدائن لم يعرض الوفاء بالتزام مترتب عليه بسبب التزام المدين ومرتبط به، أو ما دام الدائن لم يقم بتقديم تأمين كاف للوفاء بالتزامه هذا.2 ـ ويكون ذلك بوجه خاص لحائز الشيء أو محرزه، إذا هو أنفق عليه مصروفات ضرورية أو نافعة، فإن له أن يمتنع عن رد هذا الشيء، حتى يستوفي ما هو مستحق له، إلا أن يكون الالتزام بالرد ناشئاً عن عمل غير مشروع.*المادة 248*1 ـ مجرد الحق في حبس الشيء لا يثبت حق امتياز عليه.2 ـ وعلى الحابس أن يحافظ على الشيء وفقاً لأحكام رهن الحيازة، وعليه أن يقدم حساباً عن غلته.3 ـ وإذا كان الشيء المحبوس يخشى عليه الهلاك أو التلف، فللحابس أن يحصـل على إذن من القضاء في بيعه وفقاً للأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة 1039، وينتقل الحق في الحبس من الشيء إلى ثمنه.*المادة 249*1 ـ ينقضي الحق في الحبس بخروج الشيء من يد حائزه أو محرزه.2 ـ ومع ذلك يجوز لحابس الشيء إذا خرج الشيء من يده خفية أو بالرغم من معارضته أن يطلب استرداده، إذا هو قام بهذا الطلب خلال ثلاثين يوماً من الوقت الذي علم فيه بخروج الشيء من يده وقبل انقضاء سنة من وقت خروجه.*المادة 250*يجوز أن يشهر إعسار المدين إذا كانت أمواله لا تكفي لوفاء ديونه المستحقة الأداء.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 251*يكون شهر الإعسار بحكم تصدره محكمة البداية المدنية التي يتبعها موطن المدين، بناء على طلب المدين نفسه أو طلب أحد دائنيه. وتنظر الدعوى على وجه السرعة.*المادة 252*على المحكمة في كل حال، قبل أن تشهر إعسار المدين، أن تراعي في تقديرها جميع الظروف التي أحاطت به، سواء أكانت هذه الظروف عامة أم خاصة، فتنظر إلى موارده المستقبلة، ومقدرته الشخصية ومسؤوليته عن الأسباب التي أدت إلى إعساره، ومصالح دائنيه المشروعة وكل ظرف آخر من شأنه أن يؤثر في حالته المالية.*المادة 253*1 ـ على كاتب المحكمة في اليوم الذي تقيد فيه دعوى الإعسار أن يسجل استدعاءها في سجل خاص يرتب بحسب أسماء المعسرين، وعليه أن يؤشر في هامش التسجيل المذكور بالحكم الصادر بالدعوى، وبكل حكم يصدر بتأييده أو بإلغائه.2 ـ وعلى الكاتب أيضاً أن يرسل إلى ديوان الوزارة صورة عن هذه التسجيلات والتأشيرات لإثباتها في سجل عام ينظم وفقاً لقرار يصدره وزير العدل.*المادة 254*يجب على المدين، إذا تغير موطنه، أن يخطر بذلك كاتب المحكمة التي يتبعها موطنه السابق، وعلى هذا الكاتب بمجرد علمه بتغيير الموطن، سواء أخطره المدين أم علم ذلك من أي طريق آخر، أن يرسل على نفقة المدين صورة من حكم شهر الإعسار ومن البيانات المؤشر بها في هامش التسجيل إلى المحكمة التي يتبعها الموطن الجديد لتقوم بقيدها في سجلاتها.*المادة 255*1 ـ يترتب على الحكم بشهر الإعسار أن يحل كل ما في ذمة المدين من ديون مؤجلة. ويخصم من هذه الديون مقدار الفائدة الاتفاقية أو القانونية عن المدة التي سقطت بسقوط الأجل.2 ـ ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي أن يحكم، بناء على طلب المدين وفي مواجهـة ذوي الشأن من دائنيه، بإبقاء الأجل أو مده بالنسبة إلى الديون المؤجلة. كما يجوز له أن يمنح المدين أجلاً بالنسبة إلى الديون الحالة إذا رأى أن هذا الإجراء تبرره الظروف، وإنه خير وسيلة تكفل مصالح المدين والدائنين جميعاً.*المادة 256*1 ـ لا يحول شهر الإعسار دون اتخاذ الدائنين إجراءات فردية ضد المدين.2 ـ على أنه لا يجوز أن يحتج على الدائنين الذي يكون لهم حقوق سابقة على تسجيل استدعاء دعوى الإعسار بأي اختصاص يقع على عقارات المدين بعد هذا التسجيل.*المادة 257*متى سجل استدعاء دعوى الإعسار فلا يسري في حق الدائنين أي تصرف للمدين يكون من شأنه أن ينقص من حقوقه أو يزيد في التزاماته. كما لا يسري في حقهم أي وفاء يقوم به المدين.*المادة 258*1 ـ يجوز للمدين أن يتصرف في ماله، ولو بغير رضاء الدائنين، على أن يكـون ذلك بثمن المثل، وأن يقوم المشتري بإيداع الثمن خزانة المحكمة حتى يوزع وفقـاً لإجراءات التوزيع.2 ـ فإذا كان الثمن الذي بيع به المال أقل من ثمن المثل، كان التصرف غير سار في حق الدائنين، إلا إذا أودع المشتري فوق الثمن الذي اشترى به ما نقص من ثمن المثل.*المادة 259*إذا أوقع الدائنون الحجز على إيرادات المدين، كان لرئيس المحكمة المختصة بشهر الإعسار أن يقرر للمدين، بناء على عريضة يقدمها، نفقة يتقاضاها من إيراداته المحجوزة، ويجوز الاعتراض على القرار الذي يصدره على هذه العريضة، في مدة ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ صدوره، إن كان الاعتراض من المدين، ومن تاريخ تبليغ القرار للدائنين إن كان الاعتراض منهم.*المادة 260*يعاقب المدين بعقوبة الاحتيال في الحالتين الآتيتين:أ ـ إذا رفعت عليه دعوى بدين فتعمد الإعسار، بقصد الإضرار بدائنيه، وانتهت الدعوى بصدور حكم عليه بالدين وشهر إعساره.ب ـ إذا كان بعد الحكم بشهر إعساره أخفى بعض أمواله ليحول دون التنفيذ عليها، أو اصطنع ديوناً صورية أو مبالغاً فيها وذلك كله بقصد الإضرار بدائنيه.*المادة 261*1 ـ تنتهي حالة الإعسار بحكم تصدره محكمة البداية المدنية التي يتبعها موطن المدين، بناء على طلب ذي شأن، في الحالتين الآتيتين:أ ـ متى ثبت أن ديون المدين أصبحت لا تزيد على أمواله.ب ـ متى قام المدين بوفاء ديونه التي حلت دون أن يكون لشهر الإعسار أثر في حلولها. وفي هذه الحالة تعود آجال الديون التي حلت بشهر الإعسار إلى ما كـانت عليه من قبل وفقاً للمادة 263.2 ـ ويؤشر كاتب المحكمة من تلقاء نفسه بالحكم الصادر بانتهاء حالة الإعسار على هامش التسجيل المنصوص عليه في المادة 253.*المادة 262*تنتهي حالة الإعسار بقوة القانون متى انقضت خمس سنوات على تاريخ التأشير بالحكم الصادر بشهر الإعسار.*المادة 263*يجوز للمدين بعد انتهاء حالة الإعسار أن يطلب إعادة الديون التي كانت قد حلت بسبب شهر الإعسار ولم يتم دفعها إلى أجلها السابق، بشرط أن يكون قد وفى ديونه التي حلت دون أن يكون لشهر الإعسار أثر في حلولها.*المادة 264*انتهاء حالة الإعسار بحكم أو بقوة القانون لا يمنع الدائنين من الطعن في تصرفات المدين ولا من التمسك باستعمال حقوقه وفقاً للمواد من 236 إلى 244.*المادة 265*يكون الالتزام معلقاً على شرط إذا كان وجوده أو زواله مترتباً على أمر مستقبل غير محقق الوقوع.*المادة 266*1 ـ لا يكون الالتزام قائماً إذا علق على شرط غير ممكن، أو على شرط مخـالف للآداب أو النظام العام، هذا إذا كان الشرط واقفاً. أما إذا كان فاسخاً، فهو نفسه الذي يعتبر غير قائم.2 ـ ومع ذلك لا يقوم الالتزام الذي علق على شرط فاسخ مخالف للآداب أو النظام العام، إذا كان هذا الشرط هو السبب الدافع للالتزام.*المادة 267*لا يكـون الالتزام قائماً إذا علق على شرط واقف يجعل وجود الالتزام متوقفاً على محض إرادة الملتزم.*المادة 268*إذا كان الالتزام معلقاً على شرط واقف فلا يكون نافذاً إلا إذا تحقق الشرط، أما قبل تحقق الشرط فلا يكون الالتزام قابلاً للتنفيذ الجبري ولا للتنفيذ الاختياري. على أنه يجوز للدائن أن يتخذ من الإجراءات ما يحافظ به على حقه.*المادة 269*1 ـ يـترتب على تحقق الشرط الفاسخ زوال الالتزام، ويكون الدائن ملزماً برد ما أخذه. فإذا استحال الرد لسبب هو مسؤول عنه، وجب عليه التعويض.2 ـ على أن أعمال الإدارة التي تصدر من الدائن تبقى نافذة رغم تحقق الشرط.*المادة 270*1 ـ إذا تحقق الشرط، استند أثره إلى الوقت الذي نشأ فيه الالتزام، إلا إذا تبين من إرادة المتعاقدين أو من طبيعة العقد أن وجود الالتزام، أو زواله، إنما يكون في الوقت الذي تحقق فيه الشرط.2 ـ ومع ذلك لا يكون للشرط أثر رجعي، إذا أصبح تنفيذ الالتزام قبل تحقق الشرط غير ممكن لسبب أجنبي لا يد للمدين فيه.*المادة 271*1 ـ يكون الالتزام لأجل، إذا كان نفاذه أو انقضاؤه مترتباً على أمر مستقبل محقق الوقوع.2 ـ ويعتبر الأمر محقق الوقوع متى كان وقوعه محتماً، ولو لم يعرف الوقت الذي يقع فيه.*المادة 272*إذا تبين من الالتزام أن المدين لا يقوم بوفائه إلا عند المقدرة أو الميسرة، عين القاضي ميعاداً مناسباً لحلول الأجل، مراعياً في ذلك موارد المدين الحالية والمستقبلة، ومقتضياً منه عناية الرجل الحريص على الوفاء بالتزامه.*المادة 273*يسقط حق المدين في الأجل:1 ـ إذا شهر إفلاسه أو إعساره وفقاً لنصوص القانون.2 ـ إذا أضعف بفعله إلى حد كبير ما أعطى الدائن من تأمين خاص، ولو كان هذا التأمين قد أعطي بعقد لاحق أو بمقتضى القانون. هذا ما لم يؤثر الدائن أن يطالب بتكملة التأمين. أما إذا كان إضعاف التأمين يرجع إلى سبب لا دخـل لإرادة المدين فيه، فإن الأجل يسقط ما لم يقدم المدين ضماناً كافياً.3 ـ إذا لم يقدم للدائن ما وعد في العقد بتقديمه من التأمينات.*المادة 274*1 ـ إذا كان الالتزام مقترناً بأجل واقف، فإنه لا يكون نافذاً إلا في الوقت الذي ينقضي فيه الأجل. على أنه يجوز للدائن، حتى قبل انقضاء الأجل، أن يتخذ من الإجراءات ما يحافظ به على حقوقه. وله بوجه خاص أن يطالب بتأمين، إذا خشي إفلاس المدين أو إعساره واستند في ذلك إلى سبب معقول.2 ـ ويترتب على انقضاء الأجل الفاسخ زوال الالتزام، دون أن يكون لهذا الزوال أثر رجعي.*المادة 275*يكون الالتزام تخييرياً إذا شمل محله أشياء متعددة تبرأ ذمة المدين براءة تامة إذا أدى واحداً منها. ويكون الخيار للمدين، ما لم ينص القانون أو يتفق المتعاقدان على غير ذلك.*المادة 276*1 ـ إذا كـان الخيار للمدين، وامتنع عن الاختيار، أو تعدد المدينون ولم يتفقوا فيما بينهم، جاز للدائن أن يطلب من القاضي تعيين أجل يختار فيه المدين أو يتفـق فيه المدينون، فإذا لم يتم ذلك تولى القاضي تعيين محل الالتزام.2 ـ أما إذا كان الخيار للدائن وامتنع عن الاختيار، أو تعدد الدائنون ولم يتفقوا فيما بينهم، عين القاضي أجلاً إن طلب المدين ذلك، فإذا انقضى الأجل انتقل الخيار إلى المدين.*المادة 277*إذا كان الخيار للمدين، ثم استحال تنفيذ كل من الأشياء المتعددة التي اشتمل عليهـا محل الالتزام، وكان المدين مسؤولاً عن هذه الاستحالة ولو فيما يتعلق بواحد من هذه الأشياء، كان ملزماً بأن يدفع قيمة أخر شيء استحال تنفيذه.*المادة 278*1ـ يكون الالتزام بدلياً إذا لم يشمل محله إلا شيئاً واحداً، ولكن تبرأ ذمة المدين إذا أدى بدلاً منه شيئاً آخر.2ـ والشيء الذي يشمله محل الالتزام، لا البديل الذي تبرأ ذمة المدين بأدائه، هـو وحده محل الالتزام وهو الذي يعين طبيعته.*المادة 279*التضامن بين الدائنين، أو بين المدينين، لا يفترض، وإنما يكون بناء على اتفاق أو نص في القانون.*المادة 280*1ـ إذا كان التضامن بين الدائنين، جاز للمدين أن يوفي الدين لأي منهم، إلا إذا مانع أحدهم في ذلك.2ـ ومع ذلك لا يحول التضامن دون انقسام الدين بين ورثة أحد الدائنين المتضامنين، إلا إذا كان الدين غير قابل للانقسام.*المادة 281*1 ـ يجوز للدائنين المتضامنين، مجتمعين أو منفردين، مطالبة المدين بالوفاء، ويراعى في ذلك ما يلحق رابطة كل دائن من وصف يعدل من أثر الدين.2ـ ولا يجوز للمدين، إذا طالبه أحد الدائنين المتضامنين بالوفاء، أن يحتج على هذا الدائن بأوجه الدفع الخاصة بغيره من الدائنين، ولكن يجوز له أن يحتج على الدائن المطالب بأوجه الدفع الخاصة بهذا الدائن، وبأوجه الدفع المشتركة بين الدائنين جميعاً.*المادة 282*1ـ إذا برئت ذمة المدين قبل أحد الدائنين المتضامنين بسبب غير الوفاء، فلا تبرأ ذمته قبل باقي الدائنين إلا بقدر حصة الدائن الذي برئت ذمة المدين قبله.2ـ ولا يجوز لأحد الدائنين المتضامنين أن يأتي عملاً من شأنه الإضرار بالدائنين الآخرين.*المادة 283*1 ـ كل ما يستوفيه أحد الدائنين المتضامنين من الدين يصير من حق الدائنين جميعاً ويتحاصون فيه.2 ـ وتكون القسمة بينهم بالتساوي. إلا إذا وجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 284*إذا كان التضامن بين المدينين، فإن وفاء أحدهم بالدين مبرئ لذمة الباقين.*المادة 285*1ـ يجوز للدائن مطالبة المدينين المتضامنين بالدين مجتمعين أو منفردين. ويراعى في ذلك ما يلحق رابطة كل مدين من وصف يعدل من أثر الدين.2ـ ولا يجوز للمدين الذي يطالبه الدائن بالوفاء أن يحتج بأوجه الدفع الخاصة بغيره من المدينين، ولكن يجوز له أن يحتج بأوجه الدفع الخاصة به وبالأوجه المشتركة بين المدينين جميعاً.*المادة 286*يترتب على تجديد الدين، بين الدائن وأحد المدينين المتضامنين، أن تبرأ ذمة باقـي المدينين، إلا إذا احتفظ الدائن بحقه قبلهم.*المادة 287*لا يجوز للمدين المتضامن أن يتمسك بالمقاصة التي تقع بين الدائن ومدين متضامن آخر، إلا بقدر حصة هذا المدين.*المادة 288*إذا اتحدت الذمة بين الدائن وأحد مدينيه المتضامنين، فإن الدين لا ينقضي بالنسبـة إلى باقي المدينين، إلا بقدر حصة المدين الذي اتحدت ذمته مع الدائن.*المادة 289*1ـ إذا أبرأ الدائن أحد المدينين المتضامنين، فلا تبرأ ذمة الباقين، إلا إذا صرح الدائن بذلك.2ـ فإذا لم يصدر منه هذا التصريح، لم يكن له أن يطالب باقي المدينين المتضامنين إلا بما يبقى من الدين بعد خصم حصة المدين الذي أبرأه، إلا أن يكون قد احتفظ بحقه في الرجوع عليهم بكل الدين وفي هذه الحالة يكون لهم حق الرجوع على المدين الذي صدر الإبراء لصالحه في الدين.*المادة 290*إذا أبرأ الدائن أحد المدينين المتضامنين من التضامن، بقي حقه في الرجوع على الباقين بكل الدين، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.*المادة 291*1ـ في جميع الأحوال التي يبرئ فيها الدائن أحد المدينين المتضامنين، سواء أكان الإبراء من الدين أم من التضامن، يكون لباقي المدينين أن يرجعوا عند الاقتضاء على هذا المدين بنصيبه في حصة المعسر منهم وفقاً للمادة 298 .2ـ على أنه إذا أخلى الدائن المدين الذي أبرأه من كل مسؤولية عن الدين، فإن الدائن هو الذي يتحمل نصيب هذا المدين في حصة المعسر.*المادة 292*1ـ إذا انقضـى الدين بالتقادم بالنسبة إلى أحد المدينين المتضامنين، فلا يستفيد من ذلك باقي المدينين إلا بقدر حصة هذا المدين.2ـ وإذا انقطعت مدة التقادم أو وقف سريانه بالنسبة إلى أحد المدينين المتضامنين، فلا يجوز للدائن أن يتمسك بذلك قبل باقي المدينين.*المادة 293*1ـ لا يكون المدين المتضامن مسؤولاً في تنفيذ الالتزام إلا عن فعله.2ـ وإذا أعذر الدائن أحد المدينين المتضامنين أو قاضاه، فلا يكون لذلك أثر بالنسبـة إلى باقي المدينين. أما إذا أعذر أحد المدينين المتضامنين الدائن، فإن باقي المدينين يستفيدون من هذا الإعذار.*المادة 294*إذا تصالح الدائن مع أحد المدينين المتضامنين، وتضمن الصلح الإبراء من الدين أو براءة الذمة منه بأية وسيلة أخرى، استفاد منه الباقون. أما إذا كان من شأن هذا الصلح أن يرتب في ذمتهم التزاماً أو يزيد فيما هم ملزمون به، فإنه لا ينفذ في حقهم إلا إذا قبلوه.*المادة 295*1 ـ إذا أقر أحد المدينين المتضامنين بالدين فلا يسري هذا الإقرار في حق الباقين.2 ـ وإذا نكل أحد المدينين المتضامنين عن اليمين، أو وجه إلى الدائن يميناً حلفها، فلا يضار بذلك باقي الدائنين.3 ـ وإذا اقتصر الدائن على توجيه اليمين إلى أحد المدينين المتضامنين فحلف، فإن المدينين الآخرين يستفيدون من ذلك.*المادةذ 296*1 ـ إذا صدر حكم على أحد المدينين المتضامنين، فلا يحتج بهذا الحكم على الباقين.2 ـ أما إذا صدر الحكم لصالح أحدهم، فيستفيد منه الباقون، إلا إذا كان الحكم مبنياً على سبب خاص بالمدين الذي صدر الحكم لصالحه.*المادة 297*1 ـ إذا وفى أحد المدينين المتضامنين كل الدين، فلا يجوز له أن يرجع على أي من الباقين إلا بقدر حصته في الدين، ولو كان بما له من حق الحلول قد رجع بدعوى الدائن.2 ـ وينقسـم الدين إذا وفاه أحد المدينين حصصاً متساوية بين الجميع، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 298*إذا أعسر أحد المدينين المتضامنين، يحمل تبعة هذا الإعسار المدين الذي وفى الدين وسائر المدينين الموسرين، كل بقدر حصته.*المادة 299*إذا كـان أحد المدينين المتضامنين هو وحده صاحب المصلحة في الدين، فهو الذي يتحمل به كله نحو الباقين.*المادة 300*يكون الالتزام غير قابل للانقسام:أ ـ إذا ورد على محل لا يقبل بطبيعته أن ينقسم. 
ب ـ إذا تبين من الغرض الذي رمى إليه المتعاقدان أن الالتزام لا يجوز تنفيذه منقسماً أو إذا انصرفت نية المتعاقدين إلى ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 301*1 ـ إذا تعدد المدينون في التزام غير قابل للانقسام كان كل منهم ملزماً بوفاء الدين كاملاً.2 ـ وللمـدين الذي وفى بالدين حق الرجوع على الباقين، كل بقدر حصته، إلا إذا تبين من الظروف غير ذلك.*المادة 302*1-إذا تعدد الدائنون في التزام غير قابل للانقسام ، أو تعدد ورثة الدائن في هذا الالتزام ، جاز لكل دائن أو وارث أن يطالب بأداء الالتزام كاملا ، فإذا اعترض أحد الدائنين أو الورثة على ذلك ، كان المدين ملزما بأداء الالتزام للدائنين مجتمعين أو في إيداع الشيء محل الالتزام .2- ويرجع الدائنون على الدائن الذي استوفى الالتزام ، كل بقدر حصته .*المادة 303*يجوز للدائن أن يحول حقه الى شخص آخر ،الا إذا حال دون ذلك نص القانون أو اتفاق المتعاقدين أو طبيعة الالتزام . وتتم الحوالة دون حاجة الى رضاء المدين .*المادة 304*لاتجوز حوالة الحق الا بمقدار مايكون منه قابلا للحجز .*المادة 305*لاتكون الحوالة نافذة قبل المدين أو قبل الغير الا إذا قبلها المدين أو تبلغها . على أن نفاذها قبل الغير بقبول المدين يستلزم أن يكون هذا القبول ثابت التاريخ .*المادة 306*يجوز قبل تبليغ الحوالة أو قبولها أن يتخذ الدائن المحال له من اجراءات ما يحافظ به على الحق الذي انتقل اليه .*المادة 307*تشمل حوالة الحق ضماناته، كالكفالة والامتياز والرهن. كما تعتبر شاملة لما حل من فوائد وأقساط.*المادة 308*1 ـ إذا كانت الحوالة بعوض، فلا يضمن المحيل إلا وجود الحق المحال به وقـت الحوالة، ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.2 ـ أما إذا كانت الحوالة بغير عوض، فلا يكون المحيل ضامناً حتى لوجود الحق.*المادة 309*1 ـ لا يضمن المحيل يسار المدين إلا إذا وجد اتفاق خاص على هذا الضمان.2 ـ وإذا ضمن المحيل يسار المدين، فلا ينصرف هذا الضمان إلا إلى اليسار وقت الحوالة، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.*المادة 310*إذا رجع المحال له بالضمان على المحيل طبقاً للمادتين السابقتين، فلا يلزم المحيل إلا برد ما استولى عليه مع الفوائد والمصروفات ولو وجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 311*يكون المحيل مسؤولاً عن أفعاله الشخصية، ولو كانت الحوالة بغير عوض، أو لو اشترط عدم الضمان.*المادة 312*للمدين أن يتمسك قبل المحال له بالدفوع التي كان له أن يتمسك بها قبل المحيل وقت نفاذ الحوالة في حقه. كما يجوز له أن يتمسك بالدفوع المستمدة من عقد الحوالة.*المادة 313*إذا تعددت الحوالة بحق واحد، فضلت الحوالة التي تصبح قبل غيرها نافذة في حق الغير.*المادة 314*1ـ إذا وقع تحت يد المحال عليه حجز قبل أن تصبح الحوالة نافذة في حق الغير، كانت الحوالة بالنسبة إلى الحاجز بمثابة حجز آخر.2ـ وفي هذه الحالة، إذا وقع حجز آخر بعد أن أصبحت الحوالة نافذة في حق الغير، فإن الدين يقسم بين الحاجز المتقدم والمحال له والحاجز المتأخر قسمة غرماء، على أن تؤخذ من حصة الحاجز المتأخر ما يستكمل به المحال له قيمة الحوالة.*المادة 315*تتم حوالة الدين باتفاق بين المدين وشخص آخر يتحمل عنه الدين.*المادة 316*1ـ لا تكون الحوالة نافذة في حق الدائن إلا إذا أقرها.2ـ وإذا قام المحال عليه أو المدين الأصلي بإعلان الحوالة إلى الدائن، وعين له أجلاً معقولاً ليقر الحوالة، ثم انقضى الأجل دون أن يصدر الإقرار، اعتبر سكوت الدائن رفضاً للحوالة.*المادة 317*1ـ ما دام الدائن لم يحدد موقفه من الحوالة إقراراً أو رفضاً، كان المحال عليه ملزماً قبل المدين الأصلي بالوفاء للدائن في الوقت المناسب، ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك. ويسري هذا الحكم ولو رفض الدائن الحوالة.2ـ على أنه لا يجوز للمدين الأصلي أن يطالب المحال عليه بالوفاء للدائن، ما دام هو لم يقم بما التزم به نحو المحال عليه بمقتضى عقد الحوالة. 1532*المادة 318*1-تبقى للدين المحال به ضماناته .2-ومع ذلك لايبقى الكفيل ، عينيا كان أو شخصيا ، ملتزما قبل الدائن الا إذا رضي بالحوالة .*المادة 319*يضمن المدين الأصلي أن يكون المحال عليه موسراً وقت إقرار الدائن للحوالة، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.*المادة 320*للمحال عليه أن يتمسك قبل الدائن بالدفوع التي كان للمدين الأصلي أن يتمسك بها. كما يجوز له أن يتمسك بالدفوع المستمدة من عقد الحوالة.*المادة 321*1 ـ يجوز أيضاً أن تتم حوالة الدين باتفاق بين الدائن والمحال عليه يتقرر فيه أن هذا يحل محل المدين الأصلي في التزامه.2 ـ وتسري في هذه الحالة أحكام المادتين 318 و 320.*المادة 322*1 ـ يصح الوفاء من المدين أو نائبه أو من أي شخص آخر له مصلحة في الوفاء، وذلك مع مراعاة ما جاء بالمادة 209.2 ـ ويصح الوفاء أيضاً مع التحفظ السابق ممن ليست له مصلحة في الوفاء. ولو كان ذلك دون علم المدين أو رغم إرادته. على أنه يجوز للدائن أن يرفض الوفاء من الغير إذا اعترض المدين على ذلك أو أبلغ الدائن هذا الاعتراض.*المادة 323*1 ـ إذا قام الغير بوفاء الدين، كان له حق الرجوع على المدين بقدر ما دفعه.2 ـ ومع ذلك يجوز للمدين الذي حصل الوفاء بغير إرادته أن يمنع رجوع الموفي بما وفاه عنه، كلاً أو بعضاً، إذا أثبت أن له أية مصلحة في الاعتراض على الوفاء.*المادة 324*1 ـ يشترط لصحة الوفاء أن يكون الموفي مالكاً للشيء الذي وفى به، وأن يكون ذا أهلية للتصرف فيه.2 ـ ومع ذلك فالوفاء بالشيء المستحق ممن ليس أهلاً للتصرف فيه ينقضي به الالتزام، إذا لم يلحق الوفاء ضرراً بالموفي.*المادة 325*1 ـ يشترط لصحة الوفاء أن يكون الموفي مالكاً للشيء الذي وفى به، وأن يكـون ذا أهلية للتصرف فيه.2 ـ ومع ذلك فالوفاء بالشيء المستحق ممن ليس أهلاً للتصرف فيه ينقضي به الالتزام، إذا لم يلحق الوفاء ضرراً بالموفي.*المادة 326*للدائن الذي استوفى حقه من غير المدين أن يتفق مع هذا الغير على أن يحل محله، ولو لم يقبل المدين ذلك، ولا يصح أن يتأخر هذا الاتفاق عن وقت الوفاء.*المادة 327*يجوز أيضاً للمدين إذا اقترض مالاً وفى به الدين أن يحل المقرض محل الدائن الذي استوفى حقه، ولو بغير رضاء هذا الدائن، على أن يذكر في عقد القرض أن المال قد خصص للوفاء، وفي المخالصة أن الوفاء كان من هذا المال الذي أقرضه الدائن الجديد.*المادة 328*من حل قانوناً أو اتفاقاً محل الدائن، كان له حقه بما لهذا الحق من خصائص، وما يلحقه من توابع. وما يكفله من تأمينات، وما يرد عليه من دفوع. ويكون هذا الحلول بالقدر الذي أداه من ماله من حل محل الدائن.*المادة 329*1 ـ إذا وفى الغير الدائن جزءاً من حقه وحل محله فيه، فلا يضار الدائن بهذا الوفاء، ويكون في استيفاء ما بقي له من حق مقدماً على من وفاه، ما لم يوجد اتفاق بغير ذلك.2 ـ فإذا حل شخص آخر محل الدائن فيما بقي له من حق، رجع من حل أخيراً هو ومن تقدمه في الحلول كل بقدر ما هو مستحق له وتقاسما قسمة الغرماء.*المادة 330*يكون الوفاء للدائن أو نائبه. ويعتبر ذا صفة في استيفاء الدين من يقدم للمدين مخالصة صادرة من الدائن، إلا إذا كان متفقاً على أن الوفاء يكون للدائن شخصياً.*المادة 331*إذا كان الوفاء لشخص غير الدائن أو نائبه، فلا تبرأ ذمة المدين إلا إذا أقر الدائن هذا الوفاء أو عادت عليه منفعة منه وبقدر هذه المنفعة، أو تم الوفاء بحسن نية لشخص كان الدين في حيازته.*المادة 332*إذا رفض الدائن دون مبرر قبول الوفاء المعروض عليه عرضاً صحيحاً، أو رفض القيام بالأعمال التي لا يتم الوفاء بدونها، أو أعلن أنه لن يقبل الوفاء، اعتبر أنه قد تم إعذاره من الوقت الذي يسجل المدين عليه هذا الرفض بتبليغ رسمي.*المادة 333*إذا تم اعذار الدائن، تحمل تبعة هلاك الشيء أو تلفه، ووقف سريان الفوائد، وأصبح للمدين الحق في إيداع الشيء على نفقة الدائن والمطالبة بتعويض ما أصابه من ضرر.*المادة 334*إذا كان محل الوفاء شيئاً معيناً بالذات، وكان الواجب أن يسلم في المكان الذي يوجد فيه، جاز للمدين بعد أن يعذر الدائن بتسليمه أن يحصل على ترخيص من القضاء في إيداعه. فإذا كان هذا الشيء عقاراً أو شيئاً معداً للبقاء حيث وجد، جاز للمدين أن يطلب وضعه تحت الحراسة.*المادة 335*1 ـ يجوز للمدين بعد استئذان القضاء أن يبيع بالمزاد العلني الأشياء التي يسرع إليها التلف، أو التي تكلف نفقات باهظة في إيداعها أو حراستها، وأن يودع الثمن خزانة المحكمة.2 ـ فإذا كان الشيء له سعر معروف في الأسواق، أو كان التعامل فيه متداولاً في البورصات، فلا يجوز بيعه بالمزاد إلا إذا تعذر البيع بالتراضي بالسعر المعروف.*المادة 336*يكون الإيداع أو ما يقوم مقامه من إجراء جائزاً أيضاً، إذا كان المدين يجهل شخصية الدائن أو موطنه، أو كان الدائن عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها ولم يكن له نائب يقبل عنه الوفاء، أو كان الدين متنازعاً عليه بين عدة أشخاص، أو كانت هناك أسباب جدية أخرى تبرر هذا الإجراء.*المادة 337*يقوم العرض الحقيقي بالنسبة إلى المدين مقام الوفاء، إذا تلاه إيداع الدين في خزانة المحكمة، أو تلاه أي إجراء مماثل، وذلك إذا قبله الدائن أو صدر حكم نهائي بصحته.*المادة 338*1 ـ إذا عرض المدين الدين وأتبع العرض بإيداع أو بإجراء مماثل، جاز له أن يرجع في هذا العرض ما دام الدائن لم يقبله، أو ما دام لم يصدر حكم نهائي بصحته. وإذا رجع فلا تبرأ ذمة شركائه في الدين ولا ذمة الضامنين.2 ـ فإذا رجع المدين في العرض بعد أن قبله الدائن، أو بعد أن حكم بصحته، وقبل الدائن منه هذا الرجوع، لم يكن لهذا الدائن أن يتمسك بعد ذلك بما يكفل حقه من تأمينات، وتبرأ ذمة الشركاء في الدين وذمة الضامنين.*المادة 339*الشيء المستحق أصلاً هو الذي به يكون الوفاء. فلا يجبر الدائن على قبول شيء غيره، ولو كان هذا الشيء مساوياً له في القيمة أو كانت له قيمة أعلى.*المادة 340*1 ـ لا يجوز للمدين أن يجبر الدائن على أن يقبل وفاء جزئياً لحقه، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك.2 ـ فإذا كان الدين متنازعاً في جزء منه وقبل الدائن أن يستوفي الجزء المعترف به، فليس للمدين أن يرفض الوفاء بهذا الجزء.*المادة 341*إذا كان المدين ملزماً بأن يوفي مع الدين مصروفات وفوائد، وكان ما أداه لا يفي بالدين مع هذه الملحقات، خصم ما أدى من حساب المصروفات ثم من الفوائد ثم من أصل الدين، كل هذا ما لم يتفق على غيره.*المادة 342*إذا تعددت الديون في ذمة المدين، وكانت لدائن واحد ومن جنس واحد، وكان ما أداه المدين لا يفي بهذه الديون جميعاً، جاز للمدين عند الوفاء أن يعين الدين الذي يريد الوفاء به، ما لم يوجد مانع قانوني أو اتفاقي يحول دون هذا التعيين.*المادة 343*إذا لم يعين الدين على الوجه المبين في المادة السابقة، كان الخصم من حساب الدين الذي حل. فإذا تعددت الديون الحالة، فمن حساب أشدها كلفة على المدين. فإذا تساوت الديون في الكلفة، فمن حساب الدين الذي يعينه الدائن.*المادة 344*1 ـ يجب أن يتم الوفاء فوراً بمجرد ترتب الالتزام نهائياً في ذمة المدين، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك.2 ـ على أنه يجوز للقاضي في حالات استثنائية، إذا لم يمنعه نص في القانون، أن يمهل المدين إلى أجل معقول، أو آجال ينفذ فيها التزامه، إذا استدعت حالته ذلك ولم يلحق الدائن من هذا التأجيل ضرر جسيم.*المادة 345*1 ـ إذا كان محل الالتزام شيئاً معيناً بالذات وجب تسليمه في المكان الذي كان موجوداً فيه وقت نشوء الالتزام، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك.2 ـ أما في الالتزامات الأخرى فيكون الوفاء في المكان الذي يوجد فيه موطن المدين وقت الوفاء، أو في المكان الذي يوجد فيه مركز أعمال المدين إذا كان الالتزام متعلقاً بهذه الأعمال.*المادة 346*تكون نفقات الوفاء على المدين، إلا إذا وجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 347*1 ـ لمن قام بوفاء جزء من الدين أن يطلب مخالصة بما وفاه مع التأشير على سند الدين بحصول هذا الوفاء. فإذا وفى الدين كله، كان له أن يطلب رد سند الدين أو إلغاءه. فإن كان السند قد ضاع، كان له أن يطلب من الدائن أن يقر كتابة بضياع السند.2 ـ فإذا رفض الدائن القيام بما فرضته عليه الفقرة السابقة، جاز للمدين أن يـودع الشيء المستحق إيداعاً قضائياً.*المادة 348*إذا قبل الدائن في استيفاء حقه مقابلاً استعاض به عن الشيء المستحق، قام هذا مقام الوفاء.*المادة 349*يسري على الوفاء بمقابل، فيما إذا كان ينقل ملكية شيء أعطي في مقابلة الدين أحكام البيع، وبالأخص ما تعلق منها بأهلية المتعاقدين وضمان الاستحقاق وضمان العيوب الخفية. وتسري عليه من حيث أنه يقضي الدين أحكام الوفاء وبالأخص ما تعلق منها بتعيين جهة الدفع وانقضاء التأمينات.*المادة 350*يسري على الوفاء بمقابل، فيما إذا كان ينقل ملكية شيء أعطي في مقابلة الدين أحكام البيع، وبالأخص ما تعلق منها بأهلية المتعاقدين وضمان الاستحقاق وضمان العيوب الخفية. وتسري عليه من حيث أنه يقضي الدين أحكام الوفاء وبالأخص ما تعلق منها بتعيين جهة الدفع وانقضاء التأمينات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 351*1 ـ لا يتم التجريد إلا إذا كان الالتزامان القديم والجديد قد خلا كل منهما من أسباب البطلان.2 ـ أما إذا كان الالتزام القديم ناشئاً عن عقد قابل للإبطال فلا يكون التجديد صحيحاً إلا إذا قصد الالتزام الجديد إجازة العقد وأن يحل محله.*المادة 352*1 ـ التجديد لا يفترض، بل يجب أن يتفق عليه صراحة، أو أن يستخلص بوضوح من الظروف.2 ـ وبوجه خاص، لا يستفاد التجديد من كتابة سند بدين موجود قبل ذلك، ولا مما يحدث في الالتزام من تغيير لا يتناول إلا زمان الوفاء أو مكانه أو كيفيته، ولا مما يدخل في الالتزام من تعديل لا يتناول إلا التأمينات أو سعر الفائدة. كل هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغيره.*المادة 353*1 ـ لا يكون تجديداً مجرد تقييد الالتزام في حساب جار.2 ـ وإنما يتجدد الالتزام إذا قطع رصيد الحساب وتم إقراره. على أنه إذا كان الالتزام مكفولاً بتأمين خاص، فإن هذا التأمين يبقى ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.*المادة 354*1 ـ يترتب على التجديد أن ينقضي الالتزام الأصلي بتوابعه، وأن ينشأ مكانه التزام جديد.2 ـ ولا ينتقل إلى الالتزام الجديد التأمينات التي كانت تكفل تنفيذ الالتزام الأصلي، إلا بنص في القانون، أو إلا إذا تبين من الاتفاق أو من الظروف أن نية المتعاقدين قد انصرفت إلى ذلك.*المادة 355*1 ـ إذا كانت هناك تأمينات عينية قدمها المدين لكفالة الالتزام الأصلي، فإن الاتفاق على نقل هذه التأمينات إلى الالتزام الجديد تراعى فيه الأحكام الآتية:آ ـ إذا كان التجديد بتغيير الدين، جاز للدائن والمدين أن يتفقا على انتقال التأمينات للالتزام الجديد في الحدود التي لا تلحق ضرراً بالغير. 
ب ـ إذا كان التجديد بتغيير المدين، جاز للدائن والمدين الجديد أن يتفقا على استبقاء التأمينات العينية دون حاجة إلى رضاء المدين القديم. 
ج ـ إذا كان التجديد بتغيير الدائن، جاز للمتعاقدين ثلاثتهم أن يتفقوا على استيفاء التأمينات.2 ـ ولا يكون الاتفاق على نقل التأمينات العينية نافذاً في حق الغير، إلا إذا تم مع التجديد في وقت واحد. هذا مع مراعاة الأحكام المتعلقة بالتسجيل.*المادة 356*لا ينتقل إلى الالتزام الجديد الكفالة، عينية كانت أو شخصية، ولا التضامن، إلا إذا رضي بذلك الكفلاء والمدينون المتضامنون.*المادة 357*1 ـ تتم الإنابة إذا حصل المدين على رضاء الدائن بشخص أجنبي يلتزم بوفاء الدين مكان المدين.2 ـ ولا تقتضي الإنابة أن تكون هناك مديونية سابقة ما بين المدين والأجنبي.*المادة 358*1 ـ إذا اتفق المتعاقدون في الإنابة على أن يستبدلوا بالتزام سابق التزاماً جديداً كانت هذه الإنابة تجديداً للالتزام بتغيير المدين، ويترتب عليها أن تبرأ ذمة المنيب قِبَل المناب لديه. على أن يكون الالتزام الجديد الذي ارتضاه المناب صحيحاً وألا يكون المناب معسراً وقت الإنابة.2 ـ ومع ذلك لا يفترض التجديد في الإنابة. فإذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق على التجديـد قام الالتزام الجديد إلى جانب الالتزام الأول.*المادة 359*يكون التزام المناب قِبَل المناب لديه صحيحاً ولو كان التزامه قِبَل المنيب باطلاً، أو كان هذا الالتزام خاضعاً لدفع من الدفوع. ولا يبقى للمناب إلا حق الرجوع على المنيب. كل هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق بغيره.*المادة 360*1 ـ للمدين حق المقاصة بين ما هو مستحق عليه لدائنه وما هو مستحق له قِبَل هذا الدائن، ولو اختلف سبب الدينين، إذا كان موضوع كل منهما نقوداً أو مثليات متحدة في النوع والجودة، وكان كل منهما خالياً من النزاع، مستحق الأداء، صالحاً للمطالبة به قضاء.2 ـ ولا يمنع المقاصة أن يتأخر ميعاد الوفاء لمهلة منحها القاضي أن تبرع بها الدائن.*المادة 361*جوز للمدين أن يتمسك بالمقاصة، ولو اختلف مكان الوفاء في الدينين. ولكن يجب عليه في هذه الحالة أن يعوض الدائن عما لحقه من ضرر لعدم تمكنه، بسبب المقاصة، من استيفاء ما له من حق، أو الوفاء بما عليه من دين، في المكان الـذي عين لذلك.*المادة 362*تقع المقاصة في الديون، أياً كان مصدرها، وذلك فيما عدا الأحوال الآتية:أ ـ إذا كان أحد الدينين شيئاً نزع دون حق من يد مالكه وكان مطلوباً رده. 
ب ـ إذا كان أحد الدينين شيئاً مودعاً أو معاراً عارية استعمال وكان مطلوباً رده. 
ج ـ إذا كان أحد الدينين حقاً غير قابل للحجز.*المادة 363*1-لاتقع المقاصة الا إذا تمسك بها من له مصلحة فيها ، ولايجوز التنازل عنها قبل ثبوت الحق فيها .2- ويترتب على المقاصة انقضاء الدينين بقدر الاقل منهما ، منذ الوقت الذي يصبحان فيه صالحين للمقاصة ، ويكون تعيين جهة الدفع في المقاصة كتعيينها في الوفاء .*المادة 364*إذا كان الدين قد مضت عليه مدة التقادم وقت التمسك بالمقاصة، فلا يمنع ذلك من وقوع المقاصة به رغم التمسك بالتقادم، ما دامت هذه المدة لم تكن قد تمت في الوقت الذي أصبحت فيه المقاصة ممكنة.*المادة 365*1 ـ لا يجوز أن تقع المقاصة إضراراً بحقوق كسبها الغير.2 ـ فإذا أوقع الغير حجزاً تحت يد المدين، ثم أصبح المدين دائناً لدائنه، فلا يجوز له أن يتمسك بالمقاصة إضراراً بالحاجز.*المادة 366*1 ـ إذا حول الدائن حقه للغير، وقبل المدين الحوالة دون تحفظ، فلا يجوز لهذا المدين أن يتمسك قبل المحال له بالمقاصة التي كان له أن يتمسك بها قبل قبوله للحوالة. ولا يكون له إلا الرجوع بحقه على المحيل.2 ـ أما إذا كان المدين لم يقبل الحوالة، ولكن تبلغها، فلا تمنعه هذه الحوالة من أن يتمسك بالمقاصة.*المادة 367*إذا وفى المدين ديناً، وكان له أن يطلب المقاصة فيه بحق له، فلا يجوز أن يتمسك، إضراراً بالغير، بالتأمينات التي تكفل حقه، إلا إذا كان يجهل وجود هذا الحق.*المادة 368*1 ـ إذا اجتمع في شخص واحد صفتا الدائن والمدين بالنسبة إلى دين واحد، انقضى هذا الدين بالقدر الذي اتحدت فيه الذمة.2 ـ وإذا زال السبب الذي أدى لاتحاد الذمة، وكان لزواله أثر رجعي، عاد الدين إلى الوجود هو وملحقاته بالنسبة إلى ذوي الشأن جميعاً، ويعتبر اتحاد الذمة كأن لم يكن.*المادة 369*ينقضي الالتزام إذا أبرأ الدائن مدينه مختاراً. ويتم الإبراء متى وصل إلى علم المدين، ويرتد برده.*المادة 370*1 ـ يسري على الإبراء الأحكام الموضوعية التي تسري على كل تبرع.2 ـ ولا يشترط فيه شكل خاص، ولو وقع على التزام يشترط لقيامه توافر شكل فرضه القانون أو اتفق عليه المتعاقدان.*المادة 371*ينقضي الالتزام إذا أثبت المدين أن الوفاء به أصبح مستحيلاً عليه لسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه.*المادة 372*يتقادم الالتزام بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة فيما عدا الحالات التي ورد عنها نص خاص في القانون وفيما عدا الاستثناءات التالية.*المادة 373*1 ـ يتقادم بخمس سنوات كل حق دوري متجدد، ولو أقر به المدين، كأجرة المباني والأراضي الزراعية وبدل الحكم، وكالفوائد والإيرادات المرتبة والرواتب والأجور والمعاشات.2 ـ ولا يسقط الريع المستحق في ذمة الحائز سيء النية ولا الريع الواجب على ناظر الوقف أداؤه للمستحقين إلا بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة.*المادة 374*تتقادم بخمس سنوات حقوق الأطباء والصيادلة والمحامين والمهندسين والخبراء ووكلاء التفليسة والسماسرة والأساتذة والمعلمين. على أن تكون هذه الحقوق واجبة لهم جزاء عما أدوه من عمل من أعمال مهنتهم وما تكبدوه من مصروفات.*المادة 375*1 ـ تتقادم بسنة واحدة الحقوق الآتية:آ ـ حقوق التجار والصناع عن أشياء ورّدوها لأشخاص لا يتجرون في هذه الأشياء، وحقوق أصحاب الفنادق والمطاعم عن أجر الإقامة وثمن الطعام وكل ما صرفوه لحساب عملائهم. 
ب ـ حقوق العمال والخدم والأجراء من أجور يومية وغير يومية. ومن ثمن ما قاموا به من توريدات.2 ـ ويجب على من يتمسك بأن الحق قد تقادم بسنة أن يحلف اليمين على أنه أدى الدين فعلاً. وهذه اليمين يوجهها القاضي من تلقاء نفسه وتوجه إلى ورثة المدين أو أوصيائهم إن كانوا قصراً بأنهم لا يعلمون بوجود الدين أو يعلمون بحصول الوفاء.*المادة 376*1 ـ يبدأ سريان التقادم في الحقوق المذكورة في المادتين 374 و 375 من الوقت الذي يتم فيه الدائنون تقدماتهم. ولو استمروا يؤدون تقدمات أخرى.2 ـ وإذا حرر سند بحق من هذه الحقوق فلا يتقادم الحق إلا بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة.*المادة 377*تحسب مدة التقادم بالأيام لا بالساعات. ولا يحسب اليوم الأول. وتكمل المدة بانقضاء آخر يوم منها.*المادة 378*1 ـ لا يبدأ سريان التقادم فيما لم يرد فيه نص خاص إلا من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه الدين مستحق الأداء.2 ـ وبخاصة لا يسري التقادم بالنسبة إلى دين معلق على شرط واقف، إلا من الوقت الذي يتحقق فيه الشرط. وبالنسبة إلى ضمان الاستحقاق، إلا من الوقت الذي يثبت فيه الاستحقاق. وبالنسبة إلى الدين المؤجل، إلا من الوقت الذي ينقضي فيه الأجل.3 ـ وإذا كان تحديد ميعاد الوفاء متوقفاً على إرادة الدائن، سرى التقادم من الوقت الذي يتمكن فيه الدائن من إعلان إرادته.*المادة 379*1 ـ لا يسري التقادم كلما وجد مانع يتعذر معه على الدائن أن يطالب بحقه، ولو كان المانع أدبياً. وكذلك لا يسري التقادم فيما بين الأصيل والنائب.2 ـ ولا يسري التقادم الذي تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات في حق من لا تتوافر فيه الأهلية، أو في حق الغائب، أو في حق المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جناية إذا لم يكن له نائب يمثله قانوناً.*المادة 380*ينقطع التقادم بالمطالبة القضائية ولو رفعت الدعوى إلى محكمة غير مختصة، وبالتنبيه وبالحجز، وبالطلب الذي يتقدم به الدائن لقبول حقه في تفليس أو في توزيع وبأي عمل يقوم به الدائن للتمسك بحقه أثناء السير في إحدى الدعاوى.*المادة 381*1 ـ ينقطع التقادم إذا أقر المدين بحق الدائن إقراراً صريحاً أو ضمنياً.2 ـ ويعتبر إقراراً ضمنياً أن يترك المدين تحت يد الدائن مالاً مرهوناً رهناً حيازياً تأميناً لوفاء الدين.*المادة 382*1 ـ إذا انقطع التقادم بدأ تقادم جديد يسري من وقت انتهاء الأثر المترتب على سبب الانقطاع، وتكون مدته هي مدة التقادم الأول.2 ـ على أنه إذا حكم بالدين وحاز الحكم قوة الأمر المقضي، أو إذا كان الدين مما يتقادم بسنة واحدة وانقطع تقادمه بإقرار المدين، كانت مدة التقادم الجديد خمس عشرة سنة، إلا أن يكون الدين المحكوم به متضمناً لالتزامات دورية متجددة لا تستحق الأداء إلا بعد صدور الحكم.*المادة 383*1 ـ يترتب على التقادم انقضاء الالتزام. ومع ذلك يتخلف في ذمة المدين التزام طبيعي.2 ـ وإذا سقط الحق بالتقادم سقطت معه الفوائد وغيرها من الملحقات، ولو لم تكتمل مدة التقادم الخاصة بهذه الملحقات.*المادة 384*1 ـ لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بالتقادم من تلقاء نفسها، بل يجب أن يكون ذلك بناء على طلب المدين، أو بناء على طلب دائنيه، أو أي شخص له مصلحة فيه، ولو لم يتمسك به المدين.2 ـ ويجوز التمسك بالتقادم في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ولو أمام المحكمة الاستئنافية.*المادة 385*1 ـ لا يجوز النزول عن التقادم قبل ثبوت الحق فيه. كما لا يجوز الاتفاق على أن يتم التقادم في مدة تختلف عن المدة التي عينها القانون.2 ـ وإنما يجوز لكل شخص يملك التصرف في حقوقه أن ينزل ولو صمناً عن التقادم بعد ثبوت الحق فيه. على أن هذا النزول لا ينفذ في حق الدائنين إذا صدر إضراراً بهم.*المادة 386*البيع عقد يلتزم به البائع أن ينقل للمشتري ملكية شيء أو حقاً مالياً آخر في مقابل ثمن نقدي.*المادة 387*1 ـ يجب أن يكون المشتري عالماً بالمبيع علماً كافياً. ويعتبر العلم كافياً إذا اشتمل العقد على بيان المبيع وأوصافه الأساسية بياناً يمكن من تعرفه.2 ـ وإذا ذكر في عقد البيع أن المشتري عالماً بالمبيع. سقط حقه في طلب إبطـال البيع بدعوى عدم علمه به إلا إذا أثبت تدليس البائع.*المادة 388*1 ـ إذا كان البيع «بالعينة» وجب أن يكون المبيع مطابقاً لها.2 ـ وإذا تلفت «العينة» أو هلكت في يد أحد المتعاقدين ولو خطأ كان على المتعاقد بائعاً كان أو مشترياً أن يثبت أن الشيء مطابق للعينة أو غير مطابق.*المادة 389*1 ـ في البيع بشرط التجربة يجوز للمشتري أن يقبل المبيع أو يرفضه. وعلى البائع أن يمكنه من التجربة. فإذا رفض المشتري المبيع وجب أن يعلن الرفض في المدة المتفق عليها. فإن لم يكن هناك اتفاق على المدة ففي مدة معقولة يعينها البائع. فإذا انقضت هذه المدة وسكت المشتري مع تمكنه من تجربة المبيع اعتبر سكوته قبولاً.2 ـ ويعتبر البيع بشرط التجربة معلقاً على شرط واقف هو قبول البيع إلا إذا تبين من الاتفاق أو الظروف أن البيع معلق على شرط فاسخ.*المادة 390*إذا بيع الشيء بشرط المذاق كان للمشتري أن يقبل البيع أن شاء ولكن عليه أن يعلن هذا القبول في المدة التي يعينها الاتفاق أو العرف ولا ينعقد البيع إلا من الوقت الذي يتم فيه هذا الإعلان.*المادة 391*1 ـ يجوز أن يقتصر تقدير الثمن على بيان الأسس التي يحدد بمقتضاها فيما بعد.2 ـ وإذا اتفق على أن الثمن هو سعر السوق وجب عن الشك أن يكون الثمن سعر السوق في المكان والزمان اللذين يجب فيهما تسليم المبيع للمشتري. فإذا لم يكن في مكان التسليم سوق وجب الرجوع إلى سعر السوق في المكان الذي يقضي العرف بأن تكون أسعاره هي السارية.*المادة 392*إذا لم يحدد المتعاقدان ثمناً للمبيع. فلا يترتب على ذلك بطلان البيع متى تبين من الظروف أن المتعاقدين قد نويا اعتماد السعر المتداول في التجارة أو السعر الذي جرى عليه التعامل بينهما.*المادة 393*1 ـ إذا بيع عقار مملوك لشخص لا تتوافر فيه الأهلية. وكان في البيع غبن يزيـد عن الخمس فللبائع أن يطلب تكملة الثمن إلى أربعة أخماس ثمن المثل.2 ـ ويجب لتقدير ما إذا كان الغبن يزيد على الخمس أن يقوم العقار بحسب قيمته وقت البيع.*المادة 394*1 ـ تسقط بالتقادم دعوى تكملة الثمن بسبب الغبن إذا انقضت ثلاث سنوات من وقت توافر الأهلية أو من اليوم الذي يموت فيه صاحب العقار المبيع.2 ـ ولا تلحق هذه الدعوى ضرراً بالغير حسن النية إذا كسب حقاً عينياً على العقار المبيع.*المادة 395*لا يجوز الطعن بالغبن في بيع تم وفقاً للقانون بطريق المزاد العلني.*المادة 396*يلتزم البائع أن يقول بما هو ضروري لنقل الحق إلى المشتري وأن يكف عـن أي عمل من شأنه أن يجعل نقل الحق مستحيلاً أو عسيراً.*المادة 397*إذا كان البيع جزافاً انتقلت الملكية إلى المشتري على النحو الذي تنتقل به في الشيء المعين بالذات. ويكون البيع جزافاً ولو كان تحديد الثمن موقوفاً على تقديـر المبيع.*المادة 398*1 ـ إذا كان البيع مؤجل الأداء حاز للبائع أن يشترط أن يكون نقل الملكية إلى المشتري موقوفاً على أدائه الثمن كله ولو تم تسليم المبيع.2 ـ فإذا كان الثمن يدفع أقساطاً، جاز للمتعاقدين أن يتفقا على أن يستبقي البائع جزءاً منه تعويضاً له عن فسخ البيع إذا لم توف جميع الأقساط. ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي تبعاً للظروف أن يخفض التعويض المتفق عليه وفقاً للفقرة الثانية من المادة 225.3 ـ وإذا وفيت الأقساط جميعاً، فإن انتقل الملكية إلى المشتري يعتبر مستنداً إلى وقت البيع.4 ـ وتسري أحكام الفقرات الثلاث السابقة ولو سمى المتعاقدان البيع إيجاراً.*المادة 399*يلتزم البائع بتسليم المبيع إلى المشتري بالحالة التي كان عليها وقت البيع.*المادة 400*يشمل التسليم ملحقات الشيء المبيع وكل ما أعد بصفة دائمة لاستعمال هذا الشيء وذلك طبقاً لما تقضي به طبيعة الأشياء وعرف الجهة وقصد المتعاقدين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 401*1 ـ إذا عين في العقد مقدار المبيع، كان البائع مسؤولاً عن نقص هذا القدر بحسب ما يقضي به العرف، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك. على أنه لا يجوز للمشتري أن يطلب فسخ العقد لنقص في المبيع، إلا إذا أثبت أن هذا النقص من الجسامة بحيث لو أنه كان يعلمه لما أتم العقد.2 ـ أما إذا تبين أن القدر الذي يشتمل عليه المبيع يزيد على ما ذكر في العقد، وكان الثمن مقدراً بحسب الوحدة، وجب على المشتري إذا كان المبيع غير قابل للتبعيض أن يكمل الثمن، إلا إذا كانت الزيادة جسيمة فيجوز له أن يطلب فسخ العقد. وكل هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق يخالفه.*المادة 402*إذا وجد في المبيع عجز أو زيادة، فإن حق المشتري في طلب إنقاص الثمن، أو في طلب فسخ العقد، وحق البائع في طلب تكملة الثمن، يسقط كل منهما بالتقادم إذا انقضت سنة من وقت تسليم المبيع تسليماً فعلياً.*المادة 403*1 ـ يكـون التسليم بوضع المبيع تحت تصرف المشتري بحيث يتمكن من حيازته والانتفاع به دون عائق، ولو لم يستولى عليه استيلاء مادياً، ما دام البائع قد أعلمه بذلك. ويحصل التسليم على النحو الذي يتفق مع طبيعة الشيء المبيع.2 ـ ويجوز أن يتم التسليم بمجرد تراضي المتعاقدين إذا كان المبيع في حيازة المشتري قبل البيع، أو كان البائع قد استبقى المبيع في حيازته بعد البيع لسبب آخر غير الملكية.*المادة 404*إذا وجب تصدير المبيع للمشتري، فلا يتم التسليم إلا إذا وصل إليه، ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 405*إذا هلك المبيع قبل التسليم لسبب لا يد للبائع فيه، انفسخ البيع واسترد المشتري الثمن، إلا إذا كان الهلاك بعد إعذار المشتري لتسلم المبيع.*المادة 406*إذا نقصت قيمة المبيع قبل التسليم لتلف أصابه، جاز للمشتري إما أن يطلب فسخ البيع إذا كان النقص جسيماً بحيث لو طرأ قبل العقد لما تم البيع، وإما أن يبقي البيع مع إنقاص الثمن.*المادة 407*يضمن البائع عدم التعرض للمشتري في الانتفاع بالمبيع كله أو بعضه، سواء كان التعرض من فعله هو أو من فعل أجنبي يكون له وقت البيع حق على المبيع يحتج به على المشتري. ويكون البائع ملزماً بالضمان، ولو كان الأجنبي قد ثبت حقه بعد البيع، إذا كان هذا الحق قد آل إليه من البائع نفسه.*المادة 408*1 ـ إذا رفعت على المشتري دعوى باستحقاق المبيع، وأخطر بها البائع، كان على البائع بحسب الأحوال ووفقاً لقانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية أن يتدخل في الدعوى إلى جانب المشتري، أو أن يحل فيها محله.2 ـ فإذا تم الإخطار في الوقت الملائم ولم يتدخل البائع في الدعوى، وجب عليه الضمان، إلا إذا أثبت أن الحكم الصادر في الدعوى كان نتيجة لتدليس من المشتري أو لخطأ جسيم منه.3 ـ وإذا لم يخطر المشتري البائع بالدعوى في الوقت الملائم، وصدر عليه حكم حاز قوة القضية المقضية، فقد حقه بالرجوع بالضمان، إذا أثبت البائع أن تدخله في الدعوى كان يؤدي إلى رفض دعوى الاستحقاق.*المادة 409*يثبت حق المشتري في الضمان، ولو اعترف وهو حسن النية للأجنبي بحقه أو تصالح معه على هذا الحق، دون أن ينتظر في ذلك صدور حكم قضائي، متى كان قد أخطر البائع بالدعوى في الوقت الملائم ودعاه أن يحل محله فيها فلم يفعل. كل ذلك ما لم يثبت البائع أن الأجنبي لم يكن على حق في دعواه.*المادة 410*إذا توقى المشتري استحقاق المبيع كله أو بعضه بدفع مبلغ من النقود أو بأداء شيء آخر، كان للبائع أن يتخلص من نتائج الضمان بأن يرد للمشتري المبلغ الذي دفعه أو قيمة ما أداه مع الفوائد القانونية وجميع المصروفات.*المادة 411*إذا استحق كل المبيع. كان للمشتري أن يطلب من البائع:1 ـ قيمة المبيع وقت الاستحقاق مع الفوائد القانونية من ذلك الوقت. 
2 ـ قيمة الثمار التي ألزم المشتري بردها لمن استحق المبيع. 
3 ـ المصروفات النافعة التي لا يستطيع المشتري أن يلزم بها المستحق، وكذلك المصروفات الكمالية إذا كان البائع سيء النية. 
4 ـ جميع مصروفات دعوى الضمان ودعوى الاستحقاق عدا ما كان المشتري يستطيع أن يتقيه منها لو أخطر البائع طبقاً لمادة 408. 
5 ـ وبوجه عام، تعويض المشتري عما لحقه من خسارة أو فاته من كسب بسـبب استحقاق المبيع. كل هذا ما لم يكن رجوع المشتري مبنياً على المطالبة بفسخ البيع أو إبطاله.*المادة 412*1 ـ إذا استحق بعض المبيع، أو وجد مثقلاً بتكليف، وكانت خسارة المشتري مـن ذلك قد بلغت قدراً لو علمه لما أتم العقد، كان له أن يطالب البائع بالمبالغ المبينة في المادة السابقة، على أن يرد له المبيع وما أفاده منه.2 ـ فإذا اختار المشتري استبقاء المبيع، أو كانت الخسارة التي لحقته لم تبلغ القدر المبين في الفقرة السابقة، لم يكن له إلا أن يطالب بالتعويض عما أصابه من ضرر بسبب الاستحقاق.*المادة 413*1 ـ يجوز للمتعاقدين، باتفاق خاص، أن يزيدا في ضمان الاستحقاق، أو أن ينقصا منه، أو أن يسقطا هذا الضمان.2 ـ ويفترض في حق الارتفاق أن البائع قد اشترط عدم الضمان إذا كان هذا الحق ظاهراً، أو كان البائع قد أبان عنه للمشتري.3 ـ ويقع باطلاً كل شرط يسقط الضمان أو ينقصه، إذا كان البائع قد تعمد إخفـاء حق الأجنبي.*المادة 414*1 ـ إذا اتفق على عدم الضمان، بقي البائع مع ذلك مسؤولاً عن أي استحقاق ينشأ عن فعله. ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.2 ـ أما إذا كان استحقاق المبيع قد نشأ بفعل الغير، فإن البائع يكون مسؤولاً عن رد قيمة المبيع وقت الاستحقاق، إلا إذا أثبت أن المشتري كان يعلم وقت المبيع سبب الاستحقاق، أو أنه اشترى ساقط الخيار.*المادة 415*1 ـ يكون البائع ملزماً بالضمان إذا لم يتوافر في المبيع وقت التسليم الصفات التي كفل للمشتري وجودها فيه، أو إذا كان بالمبيع عيب ينقص من قيمته أو من نفعه حسب الغاية المقصودة مستفادة مما هو مبين في العقد أو مما هو ظاهر في طبيعة الشيء أو الغرض الذي أعد له. ويضمن البائع هذا العيب ولو لم يكن عالماً بوجوده.2 ـ ومع ذلك، لا يضمن البائع العيوب التي كان المشتري يعرفها وقت المبيع، أو كان يستطيع أن يتبينها بنفسه لو أنه فحص المبيع بعناية الرجل العادي، إلا إذا أثبت المشتري أن البائع قد أكد له خلو المبيع من هذا العيب، أو أثبت أن البائع قـد تعمد إخفاء العيب غشاً منه.*المادة 416*لا يضمن البائع عيباً جرى العرف على التسامح فيه.*المادة 417*1 ـ إذا تسلم المشتري المبيع، وجب عليه التحقق من حالته بمجرد أن يتمكن من ذلك وفقاً للمألوف في التعامل. فإذا كشف عيباً يضمنه البائع، وجب عليه أن يخطره به خلال مدة معقولة، فإن لم يفعل اعتبر قابلاً للمبيع.2 ـ أما إذا كان العيب مما لا يمكن الكشف عنه بالفحص المعتاد، ثم كشفه المشتري، وجب عليه أن يخطر به البائع بمجرد ظهوره، وإلا اعتبر قابلاً للمبيع بما فيه من عيب.*المادة 418*إذا أخطر المشتري البائع بالعيب في الوقت الملائم، كان له أن يرجع بالضمان على النحو المبين في المادة 412.*المادة 419*تبقى دعوى الضمان ولو هلك المبيع بأي سبب كان*المادة 420*1 ـ تسقط بالتقادم دعوى الضمان إذا انقضت سنة من وقت التسليم المبيع ولو لـم يكشف المشتري العيب إلا بعد ذلك ما لم يقبل البائع أن يلتزم بالضمان لمدة أطول.2 ـ على أنه لا يجوز للبائع أن يتمسك بالسنة لتمام التقادم إذا ثبت أنه تعمد إخفاء العيب غشاً منه.*المادة 421*يجوز للمتعاقدين، باتفاق خاص، أن يزيدا في الضمان، أو أن ينقصا منه، أو أن يسقطا هذا الضمان. على أن كل شرط يسقط الضمان، أو ينقصه،يقع باطلاً إذا كان البائع قد تعمد إخفاء العيب في المبيع غشاً منه.*المادة 422*لا ضمان للعيب في البيوع القضائية، ولا في البيوع الإدارية إذا كانت بالمزاد.*المادة 423*إذا ضمن البائع صلاحية المبيع للعمل مدة معلومة ثم ظهر خلل في المبيع، فعلى المشتري أن يخطر البائع بهذا الخلل في مدة شهر من ظهوره وأن يرفع الدعوى في مدة ستة شهور من هذا الإخطار، وإلا سقط حقه في الضمان. كل هذا ما لم يتفق على غيره.*المادة 424*1 ـ يكون الثمن مستحق الوفاء في المكان الذي سلم فيه المبيع، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك.2 ـ فإذا لم يكن الثمن مستحقاً وقت تسليم المبيع، وجب الوفاء به في المكان الذي يوجد فيه موطن المشتري وقت استحقاق الثمن.*المادة 425*1 ـ يكون الثمن مستحق الوفاء في الوقت الذي يسلم فيه المبيع، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك.2 ـ فإذا تعرض أحد للمشتري مستنداً إلى حق سابق على المبيع، أو آيل من البائع، أو إذا خيف على المبيع أن ينزع من يد المشتري، جاز له، ما لم يمنعه شرط في العقد، أن يحبس الثمن حتى ينقطع التعرض أو يزول الخطر. ومع ذلـك يجوز للبائع في هذه الحالة أن يطالب باستيفاء الثمن على أن يقدم كفيلاً.3 ـ ويسري حكم الفقرة السابقة في حالة ما إذا كشف المشتري عيباً في المبيع.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 426*1 ـ لا حق للبائع في الفوائد القانونية عن الثمن، إلا إذا أعذر المشتري، أو إذا سلم الشيء المبيع وكان هذا الشيء قابلاً أن ينتج ثمرات أو إيرادات أخرى. هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغيره.2 ـ وللمشتري ثمر المبيع ونماؤه من وقت تمام المبيع، وعليه تكاليف المبيع مـن هذا الوقت أيضاً. هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغيره.*المادة 427*1 ـ إذا كان الثمن كله أو بعضه مستحق الدفع في الحال، فللبائع أن يحبس المبيـع حتى يستوفي ما هو مستحق له ولو قدم المشتري رهناً أو كفالة. هذا ما لم يمنح البائع المشتري أجلاً بعد البيع.2 ـ وكذلك يجوز للبائع أن يحبس المبيع ولو لم يحل الأجل المشترط لدفع الثمن إذا سقط حق المشتري في الأجل طبقاً لأحكام المادة 273.*المادة 428*إذا هلك المبيع في يد البائع، وهو حابس له، كان الهلاك على المشتري، ما لم يكن المبيع قد هلك بفعل البائع.*المادة 429*في بيع العروض وغيرها من المنقولات، إذا اتفق على ميعاد لدفع الثمن وتسليم المبيع، يكون البيع مفسوخاً دون حاجة إلى إعذار إن لم يدفع الثمن عند حلول الميعاد إذا اختار البائع ذلك. وهذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق على غيره.*المادة 430*نفقات عقد البيع والطوابع ورسوم التسجيل، وغير ذلك من مصروفات، تكون على المشتري، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 431*إذا لم يعين الاتفاق أو العرف مكاناً أو زماناً لتسليم المبيع، وجب على المشتري أن يتسلمه في المكان الذي يوجد فيه المبيع وقت البيع، وأن ينقله دون إبطاء، إلا ما يقتضيه من زمن.*المادة 432*نفقات تسليم المبيع على المشتري، ما لم يوجد عرف أو اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 433*إذا احتفظ البائع عند البيع بحق استرداد المبيع خلال مدة معينة، وقع البيع باطلاً.*المادة 434*1 ـ إذا باع شخص شيئاً معيناً بالذات، وهو لا يملكه، جاز للمشتري أن يطلب إبطال البيع.2 ـ وفي كل حال، لا يسري هذا البيع في حق المالك للعين المبيعة.*المادة 435*1 ـ إذا أقر المالك البيع، سرى العقد في حقه وانقلب صحيحاً في حق المشتري.2 ـ وكذلك ينقلب العقد صحيحاً في حق المشتري إذا آلت ملكية المبيع إلى البائـع بعد صدور العقد.*المادة 436*إذا حكم للمشتري بإبطال البيع، وكان يجهل أن المبيع غير مملوك للبائع، فله أن يطالب بتعويض، ولو كان البائع حسن النية.*المادة 437*1 ـ إذا كان الحق المتنازع فيه قد نزل عنه صاحبه بمقابل إلى شخص آخر فللمتنازل ضده أن يتخلص من المطالبة إذا هو رد إلى المتنازل له الثمن الحقيقي الذي دفعه مع المصروفات وفوائد الثمن من وقت الدفع.2 ـ ويعتبر الحق منازعاً فيه إذا كان موضوعه قد رفعت به دعوى أو قام في شأنه نزاع جدي.*المادة 438*لا تسري أحكام المادة السابقة في الأحوال الآتية:1 ـ إذا كان الحق المتنازع فيه داخلاً ضمن مجموعة أموال بيعت جزافاً بثمن واحد. 
2 ـ إذا كان الحق المتنازع فيه شائعاً بين ورثة أو ملاَّك وباع أحدهم نصيبه للآخر. 
3 ـ إذا نزل المدين للدائن عن حق متنازع فيه وفاء للدين المستحق في ذمته.*المادة 439*لا يجوز للقضاة والمساعدين العدليين والمحضرين في المحاكم والدوائر القضائية ولا للمحامين أن يشتروا لا بأسمائهم ولا باسم مستعار الحق المنازع فيه كله أو بعضه إذا كان النظر في النزاع يدخل في اختصاص المحكمة أو الدائرة القضائيـة التي يباشرون أعمالهم في منطقتها وإلا كان البيع باطلاً.*المادة 440*لا يجوز للمحامين أن يتعاملوا مع موكليهم في الحقوق المتنازع فيها. إذا كانوا هم الذين يتولون الدفاع عنها سواء أكان التعامل بأسمائهم أو باسم مستعار وإلا كان العقد باطلاً*المادة 441*من باع تركه، دون أن يفصل مشتملاتها لا يضمن إلا ثبوت وراثته ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.*المادة 442*إذا بيعت تركة فلا يسري البيع في حق الغير إلا إذا استوفى المشتري الإجراءات الواجبة لنقل كل حق اشتملت عليه التركة. فإذا نص القانون على إجراءات لنقل الحق فيما بين المتعاقدين وجب أيضاً أن تستوفي هذه الإجراءات.*المادة 443*إذا كان البائع قد استوفى بعض ما للتركة من ديون أو باع شيئاً مما اشتملت عليه. وجب أن يرد للمشتري ما استولى عليه ما لم يكن عقد البيع قد اشترط صراحة عدم الرد.*المادة 444*يرد المشتري للبائع ما وفاه من ديون التركة ويحسب للبائع كل ما يكون دائناً به للتركة ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 445*1 ـ إذا باع المريض مرض الموت لوارث أو لغير وارث بثمن يقل عن قيمة المبيع وقت الموت فإن البيع يسري في حق الورثة إذا كانت زيادة قيمة المبيع على الثمن لا تتجاوز ثلث التركة داخلاً فيها المبيع ذاته.2 ـ أما إذا كانت هذه الزيادة تجاوز ثلث التركة فإن البيع فيما يجاوز الثلث لا يسري في حق الورثة إلا إذا أقروه أو رد المشتري للتركة ما يفي بتكملة الثلثين.3 ـ ويسري على بيع المريض مرض الموت أحكام المادة 877.*المادة 446*لا تسري أحكام المادة السابقة إضراراً بالغير حسن النية إذا كان هذا الغير قد كسب بعوض حقاً عينياً على العين المبيعة.*المادة 447*لا يجوز لمن ينوب عن غيره بمقتضى اتفاق أو نص أو أمر من السلطة المختصة أن يشتري لنفسه مباشرة أو باسم مستعار ولو بطريق المزاد العلني ما نيط بيعه بموجب هذه النيابة ما لم يكن ذلك بإذن القضاء.ومع عدم الإخلال بما يكون منصوصاً عليه في قوانين أخرى.*المادة 448*لا يجوز للسماسرة والدلالين ولا للخبراء أن يشتروا الأموال المعهود إليهم في بيعها أو في تقدير قيمتها سواء أكان الشراء بأسمائهم أم باسم مستعار.*المادة 449*يصح العقد في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين إذا أجازه من تم البيع لحسابه.*المادة 450*المقايضة عقد يلتزم به كل من المتعاقدين أن ينقل إلى الآخر على سبيل التبادل ملكية مال ليس من النقود.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 451*إذا كان للأشياء المتقايض عليها قيم مختلفة في تقدير المتعاقدين. جاز تعويض الفرق بمبلغ من النقود يكون معادلاً.*المادة 452*مصروفات عقد المقايضة وغيرها من النفقات الأخرى يتحملها المتقايضان مناصفة. ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 453*تسري على المقايضة أحكام البيع، بالقدر الذي تسمح به طبيعة المقايضة. ويعتبر كل من المتقايضين بائعاً للشيء الذي قايض به ومشترياً للشيء الذي قايض عليه.*المادة 454*1 ـ الهبة عقد يتصرف بمقتضاه الواهب في مال له دون عوض.2 ـ ويجوز للواهب دون أن يتجرد عن نية التبرع، أو يفرض على الموهوب له القيام بالتزام معين.*المادة 455*1 ـ لا تتم الهبة إلا إذا قبلها الموهوب له أو نائبه.2 ـ فإذا كان الواهب هو ولي الموهوب له أو وصيه، ناب عنه في قبول الهبة وقبض الشيء الموهوب.*المادة 456*1 ـ تكون الهبة بسند رسمي. وإلا وقعت باطلة ما لم تتم تحت ستار عقد آخر.2 ـ ومع ذلك يجوز في المنقول أن تتم الهبة بالقبض. دون حاجة إلى سند رسمي.*المادة 457*إذا قام الواهب أو ورثته مختارين بتنفيذ هبة باطلة لعيب في الشكل فلا يجوز لهم أن يستردوا ما سلموا.*المادة 458*الوعد بالهبة لا ينعقد إلا إذا كان بورقة رسمية*المادة 459*إذا وردت الهبة على شيء معين بالذات، غير مملوك للواهب. سرت عليها أحكـام المادتين 434 و 435.*المادة 460*تقع هبة الأموال المستقبلة باطلة.*المادة 461*إذا لم يكن الموهوب له قد تسلم الشيء الموهوب، فإن الواهب يلتزم بتسليمه إياه، وتسري في ذلك الأحكام المتعلقة بتسليم المبيع.*المادة 462*1 ـ لا يضمن الواهب استحقاق الشيء الموهوب، إلا إذا تعمد إخفاء سبب الاستحقاق أو كانت الهبة بعوض. وفي الحالة الأولى بقدر القاضي للموهوب له تعويضاً عادلاً عما أصابه من ضرر. وفي الحالة الثانية لا يضمن الواهب الاستحقاق إلا بقدر ما أداه الموهوب له من عوض. كل هذا ما لم يتفق على غيره.2 ـ وإذا استحق الشيء الموهوب حل الموهوب له محل الواهب فيما له من حقوق ودعاوي.*المادة 463*1 ـ لا يضمن الواهب خلو الشيء الموهوب من العيب.2 ـ على أنه إذا تعمد الواهب إخفاء العيب. أو ضمن خلو الشيء الموهوب من العيوب كان ملزماً بتعويض الموهوب له عن الضرر الذي يسببه العيب. ويكون كذلك ملزماً بالتعويض إذا كانت الهبة بعوض على إلا يجاوز التعويض في هذه الحالة قدر ما أداه الموهوب له من هذا التعويض.*المادة 464*لا يكون الواهب مسؤولاً إلا عن فعله العمد أو خطئه الجسيم.*المادة 465*يلتزم الموهوب له بأداء ما اشترط عليه من عوض سواء اشترط هذا العوض لمصلحة الواهب أم لمصلحة الواهب أم لمصلحة أجنبي أم للمصلحة العامة.*المادة 466*إذا تبين أن الشيء الموهوب أقل في القيمة من العوض المشترط. فلا يكون الموهوب له ملزماً بأن يؤدي من هذا العوض إلا بقدر قيمة الشيء الموهوب.*المادة 467*1 ـ إذا اشترط الواهب عوضا عن الهبة وفاء ديونه. فلا يكون الموهوب له ملزماً إلا بوفاء الديون التي كانت موجودة وقت الهبة هذا ما لم يتفق على غيره.2 ـ وإذا كان الشيء الموهوب مثقلا بحق عيني ضماناً لدين في ذمة الواهب أو في ذمة شخص آخر فإن الموهوب له يلتزم بوفاء هذا الدين. ما لم يوجد اتفاق على غير ذلك.*المادة 468*1 ـ يجوز للواهب أن يرجع في الهبة إذا قبل الموهوب له ذلك.2 ـ فإذا لم يقبل الموهوب له جاز للواهب أن يطلب من القضاء الترخيص له فـي الرجوع. متى كان يستند في ذلك إلى عذر مقبول. ولم يوجد مانع من الرجوع.*المادة 469*يعتبر بنوع خاص عذرا مقبولا للرجوع في الهبة.آ ـ إن يخل الموهوب له بما يجب عليه نحو الواهب. أو نحو أحد من أقاربه بحيث يكون هذا الإخلال جحوداً كبيراً من جانبه. 
ب ـ إن يصبح الواهب عاجزاً عن أن يوفر لنفسه أسباب المعيشة بما يتفق مع مكانته الاجتماعية أو أن يصبح غير قادر على الوفاء بما يفرضه عليه القانون من النفقة على الغير. 
ج ـ إن يرزق الواهب بعد الهبة ولداً يظل حياً إلى وقت الرجوع أو أن يكون الواهب ولداً يظنه ميتاً وقت الهبة فإذا به حي.*المادة 470*يرفض طلب الرجوع في الهبة إذا وجد مانع من الموانع الآتية:أ ـ إذا حصل للشيء الموهوب زيادة متصلة موجبة لزيادة قيمته. فإذا زال المانع عاد حق الرجوع. 
ب ـ إذا مات أحد طرفي عقد الهبة. 
ج ـ إذا تصرف الموهوب له في الشيء الموهوب تصرفاً نهائياً. فإذا اقتصر التصرف على بعض الموهوب جاز للواهب أن يرجع في الباقي. 
د ـ إذا كانت الهبة من أحد الزوجين للآخر ولو أراد الواهب الرجوع بعد انقضاء الزوجية. 
هـ ـ إذا كانت الهبة لذي رحم محرم. 
و ـ إذا هلك الشيء الموهوب في يد الموهوب له. سواء أكان الهلاك بفعله أو بحادث أجنبي لا يد له فيه أو بسبب الاستعمال. فإذا لم يهلك إلا بعض الشيء جاء الرجوع في الباقي. 
ز ـ إذا قدم الموهوب له عوضا عن الهبة. 
ح ـ إذا كانت الهبة صدقة أو عملاً من أعمال البر.*المادة 471*1 ـ يترتب على الرجوع في الهبة بالتراضي أو بالتقاضي أن تعتبر الهبة كان لـم تكن.2 ـ ولا يرد الموهوب له الثمرات إلا من وقت الاتفاق على الرجوع. أو من وقت رفع الدعوى. وله أن يرجع بجميع ما أنفقه من مصروفات ضرورية. أما المصروفات النافعة فلا يجاز في الرجوع بها القدر الذي زاد في قيمة الشيء الموهوب.*المادة 472*1 ـ إذا استولى الواهب على الشيء الموهوب بغير التراضي أو التقاضي كان مسؤولاً قبل الموهوب له عن هلاك الشيء سواء كان الهلاك بفعل الواهب أو بسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه أو بسبب الاستعمال.2 ـ أما إذا صدر حكم بالرجوع في الهبة وهلك الشيء في يد الموهوب له بعد اعذاره بالتسليم فيكون الموهوب له مسؤولاً عن هذا الهلاك. ولو كان الهلاك بسبب أجنبي.*المادة 473*الشركة عقد بمقتضاه يلتزم شخصان أو أكثر بأن يساهم كل منهم في مشروع مالي بتقديم حصة من مال أو عمل لاقتس*المادة 474*1 ـ تعتبر الشركة بمجرد تكوينها شخصا اعتباريا. ولكن لا يحتج بهذه الشخصية على الغير إلا بعد استيفاء إجراءات النشر التي يقررها القانون.2ـ ومع ذلك للغير إذا لم تقم الشركة بإجراءات النشر المقررة أن يتمسك بشخصيتها.*المادة 475*1 ـ يجب أن يكون عقد الشركة مكتوبا وإلا كان باطلاً. وكذلك يكون باطلاً كل ما يدخل على العقد من تعديلات دون أن تستوفي الشكل الذي أفرغ فيه ذلك العقد.2 ـ غير أن هذا البطلان لا يجوز أن يحتج به الشركاء قبل الغير. ولا يكون له أثر فيما بين الشركاء أنفسهم إلا من وقت أن يطلب الشريك الحكم بالبطلان.*المادة 476*تعتبر حصص الشركاء متساوية القيمة، وإنها واردة على ملكية المال إلا على مجرد الانتفاع به، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 477*لا يجوز أن تقتصر حصة الشريك على ما يكون له من نفوذ أو على ما يتمتع به من ثقة مالية.*المادة478*إذا تعهد الشريك بأن يقدم حصته في الشركة مبلغاً من النقود. ولم يقدم هذا المبلغ لزمته فوائده من وقت الاستحقاق من غير حاجة إلى مطالبة قضائية أو أعذار. وذلك دون إخلال بما قد يستحق من تعويض تكميلي عند الاقتضاء.*المادة 479*1 ـ إذا كانت حصة الشريك حق ملكية أو منفعة أو أي حق عيني آخر. فإن أحكام البيع هي التي تسري في ضمان الحصة إذا هلكت أو استحقت أو ظهر فيها عيب أو نقض.2 ـ أما إذا كانت الحصة مجرد الانتفاع بالمال. فإن أحكام الإيجار هي التي تسري في كل ذلك.*المادة 480*1 ـ إذا تعهد الشريك بأن يقدم حصته في الشركة عملاً وجب عليه أن يقوم بالخدمات التي تعهد بها. وأن يقدم حسابا عما يكون قد كسبه من وقت قيام الشركة بمزاولته العمل الذي قدمه حصة له.2 ـ على أنه لا يكون ملزماً بأن يقدم للشركة ما يكون قد حصل عليه من حق اختراع، إلا إذا وجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 481*إذا كانت الحصة التي قدمها الشريك هي ديون له في ذمة الغير، فلا ينقضي التزامه للشركة إلا إذا استوفيت هذه الديون. ويكون الشريك فوق ذلك مسؤولاً عن تعويض الضرر إذا لم توف الديون عند حلول أجلها.*المادة 482*1 ـ إذا لم يبين في عقد الشركة نصيب كل من الشركاء في الأرباح والخسائر، كان نصيب كل منهم في ذلك بنسبة حصته في رأس المال.2 ـ فإذا اقتصر العقد على تعيين نصيب الشركاء في الربح، وجب اعتبار هذا النصيب في الخسارة أيضاً. وكذلك الحال إذا اقتصر العقد على تعيين النصيب فـي الخسارة.3 ـ وإذا كانت حصة أحد الشركاء مقصورة على عمله، وجب أن يقدر نصيبه في الربح والخسارة تبعاً لما تفيده الشركة من هذا العمل. فإذا قدم فوق عمله نقـوداً أو أي شيء آخر، كان له نصيب عن العمل وآخر عما قدمه فوقه.*المادة 483*1 ـ إذا اتفق على أحد الشركاء لا يساهم في أرباح الشركة أو في خسائرها كان عقد الشركة باطلاً.2 ـ ويجوز الاتفاق على إعفاء الشريك الذي لم يقدم غير عمله من المساهمة في الخسائر، بشرط ألا يكون قد تقرر له أجر عن عمله.*المادة 484*1 ـ للشريك المنتدب للإدارة بنص خاص في عقد الشركة أن يقوم بالرغم من معارضة سائر الشركاء بأعمال الإدارة وبالتصرفات التي تدخل في غرض الشركة متى كانت أعماله وتصرفاته خالية من الغش. ولا يجوز عزل هذا الشريك من الإدارة دون مسوغ مادامت الشركة باقية.2 ـ وإذا كان انتداب الشريك للإدارة لاحقا لعقد الشركة، جاز الرجوع فيه. كما يجوز في التوكيل العادي.3 ـ أما المديرون من غير الشركاء فهم دائما قابلون للعزل.*المادة 485*1 ـ إذا تعدد الشركاء المنتدبون للإدارة دون أن يعين اختصاص كل منهم ودون أن ينص على عدم جواز انفراد أي منهم بالإدارة كان لكل منهم أن يقوم منفردا بأي عمل من أعمال الإدارة على أن يكون لكل من باقي الشركاء المنتدبين أن يعترض على العمل قبل إتمامه وعلى أن يكون من حق أغلبية الشركاء المنتدبين رفض هذا الاعتراض. فإذا تساوي الجانبان كان الرفض من حق أغلبية الشركاء جميعاً.2 ـ أما إذا اتفق على أن تكون قرارات الشركاء المنتدبين بالإجماع أو بالأغلبيـة، فلا يجوز الخروج على ذلك. إلا أن يكون لأمر عاجل يترتب على تفويته خسارة جسيمة لا تستطيع الشركة تعويضها.*المادة 486*1 ـ إذا تعدد الشركاء المنتدبون للإدارة دون أن يعين اختصاص كل منهم ودون أن ينص على عدم جواز انفراد أي منهم بالإدارة كان لكل منهم أن يقوم منفردا بأي عمل من أعمال الإدارة على أن يكون لكل من باقي الشركاء المنتدبين أن يعترض على العمل قبل إتمامه وعلى أن يكون من حق أغلبية الشركاء المنتدبين رفض هذا الاعتراض. فإذا تساوي الجانبان كان الرفض من حق أغلبية الشركاء جميعاً.2 ـ أما إذا اتفق على أن تكون قرارات الشركاء المنتدبين بالإجماع أو بالأغلبـية، فلا يجوز الخروج على ذلك. إلا أن يكون لأمر عاجل يترتب على تفويته خسارة جسيمة لا تستطيع الشركة تعويضها.*المادة 487*الشركاء غير المديرين ممنوعون من الإدارة. ولكن يجوز لهم أن يطلعوا بأنفسهم على دفاتر الشركة ومستنداتها وكل اتفاق على غير ذلك باطل.*المادة 488*إذا لم يوجد نص خاص على طريقة الإدارة. اعتبر كل شريك مفوضا من الآخرين في إدارة الشركة. وكان له أن يباشر أعمال الشركة دون رجوع إلى غيره من الشركاء. على أن يكون لهؤلاء أو لأي منهم حق الاعتراض على أي عمل قبل تمامه. ولأغلبية الشركاء الحق في رفض هذا الاعتراض.*المادة 489*1 ـ على الشريك أن يمتنع عن أي نشاط يلحق الضرر بالشركة، أو يكون مخالفاً للغرض الذي أنشئت لتحقيقه.2 ـ وعليه أن يبذل من العناية في تدبير مصالح الشركة ما يبذله في تدبير مصالحة الخاصة. إلا إذا كان منتدباً للإدارة بأجر فلا يجوز أن ينزل في ذلك عـن عناية الرجل المعتاد.*المادة 490*1 ـ إذا أخذ الشريك أو احتجز مبلغاً من المال، لزمته فوائد هذا المبلغ من يوم أخذه أو احتجازه، بغير حاجة إلى مطالبة قضائية أو اعذار وذلك من دون إخلال بما قد يستحق للشركة من تعويض تكميلي عند الاقتضاء.2 ـ وإذا أمد الشريك الشركة من ماله، أو اتفق في مصلحتها شيئاً من المصروفات التافهة عن حسن نية وتبصر وجبت له على الشركة فوائد هذه المبالغ من يوم دفعها.*المادة 491*1 ـ إذا لم تف أموال الشركة بديونها، كان الشركاء مسؤولين عن هذه الديون في أموالهم الخاصة. كل منهم بنسبة نصيبه في خسائر الشركة. ما لم يوجد اتفاق على نسبة نصيبه في خسائر الشركة. ما لم يوجد اتفاق على نسبة أخرى. ويكـون باطلاً كل اتفاق يعفي الشريك من المسؤولية عن ديون الشركة.2 ـ وفي كل حال يكون لدائني الشركة حق مطالبة الشركة، كل بقدر الحصة التي تخصصت له في أرباح الشركة.*المادة 492*1 ـ لا تضامن بين الشركاء فيما يلزم كلا منها من ديون الشركة ما لم يتفق على خلاف ذلك.2 ـ غير أنه إذا أعسر أحد الشركاء وزعت حصته في الدين على الباقين كل بقدر نصيبه في تحمل الخسارة.*المادة 493*إذا كان لأحد الشركاء دائنون شخصيون، فليس لهم أثناء قيام الشركة أن يتقاضوا حقوقهم مما يخص ذلك الشريك في رأس المال. وإنما لهم أن يتقاضوها مما يخصه من الأرباح. أما بعد تصفية الشركة بعد استنزال ديونها. ومع ذلك يجوز لهم قبل التصفية توقيع الحجز على نصيب هذا المدين.*المادة 494*1 ـ تنتهي الشركة بانقضاء الميعاد المعين لها. أو بانتهاء العمل الذي قامت من أجله.2 ـ فإذا انقضت المدة المعينة أو انتهى العمل ثم استمر الشركاء يقومون بعمل من نوع الأعمال التي تألفت لها الشركة امتد العقد سنة فسنة بالشروط ذاتها.3 ـ ويجوز لدائن أحد الشركاء أن يعترض على هذا الامتداد ويترتب على اعتراضه وقف أثره في حقه.*المادة 495*1 ـ تنتهي الشركة بهلاك جميع مالها أو جزء كبير منه بحيث لا تبقى فائدة في استمرارها.2 ـ وإذا كان أحد الشركاء قد تعهد بأن يقدم حصته شيئاً معيناً بالذات وهلك هذا الشيء قبل تقديمه، أصبحت الشركة منحلة في حق جميع الشركاء.*المادة 496*1 ـ تنتهي الشركة بموت أحد الشركاء أو بالحجر عليه أو بإعساره أو بإفلاسه.2 ـ ومع ذلك يجوز الاتفاق على أنه إذا مات أحد الشركاء تستمر الشركة مع ورثته ولو كانوا قاصرين.3 ـ ويجوز أيضاً الاتفاق على أنه إذا مات أحد الشركاء أو حجر عليه أو أعسر أو أفلس أو انسحب وفقاً لإحكام المادة التالية تستمر الشركة فيما بين الباقين من الشركاء. وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون لهذا الشريك أو لورثته إلا نصيبه في أموال الشركة. ويقدر هذا النصيب بحسب قيمته يوم وقوع الحادث الذي أدى إلى خروجه من الشركة ويدفع له نقدا ولا يكون له نصيب فيما يستجد بعد ذلك من حقوق. إلا بقدر ما تكون تلك الحقوق ناتجة من عمليات سابقة على ذلك الحادث.*المادة 497*1 ـ تنتهي الشركة بانسحاب أحد الشركاء، إذا كانت مدتها غير معينة على أن يعلن الشريك إرادته في الانسحاب إلى سائر الشركاء قبل حصوله. وألا يكون انسحابه عن غش أو في وقت غير لائق.2 ـ وتنتهي أيضاً بإجماع الشركاء على حلها.*المادة 498*1 ـ يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بحل الشركة بناء على طلب أحد الشركاء. لعدم وفاء الشريك بما تعهد به أو لا ي سبب آخر لا يرجع إلى الشركاء. ويقدر القاضي ما ينطوي عليه هذا السبب من خطورة تسوغ الحل.2 ـ ويكون باطلاً كل اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 499*1 ـ يجوز لكل شريك أن يطلب من القضاء الحكم بفصل أي من الشركاء يكون وجوده في الشركة قد أثار اعتراضا على مد أجلها أو تكون تصرفاته مما يمكن اعتباره سبب مسوغا لحل الشركة. على أن تظل الشركة قائمة فيما بين الباقين.2 ـ ويجوز أيضاً لأي شريك. إذا كانت الشركة معينة المدة أن يطلب من القضاء إخراجه من الشركة متى استند في ذلك إلى أسباب معقولة. وفي هذه الحالة تنحل الشركة ما لم يتفق باقي الشركاء على استمرارها.*المادة 500*تتم تصفية أموال الشركة وقسمتها بالطريقة المبينة في العقد وعند خلوه من حكم خاص تتبع الأحكام الآتية:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 501*تنتهي عند حل الشركة سلطة المديرين. أما شخصية الشركة فتبقى بالقدر اللازم للتصفية وإلى أن تنتهي هذه التصفية.*المادة 502*1 ـ يقوم بالتصفية عند الاقتضاء، أما جميع الشركاء، وأما مصف واحد أو أكثر تعينهم أغلبية الشركاء.2 ـ وإذا لم يتفق الشركاء على تعيين المصفي، تولى القاضي تعيينه بناء على طلب أحدهم.3 ـ وفي الحالات التي تكون فيها الشركة باطلة تعين المحكمة المصفي. وتحدد طريقة التصفية، بناء على طلب كل ذي شأن.4 ـ وحتى يتم تعيين المصفي يعتبر المديرون بالنسبة إلى الغير في حكم المصفين.*المادة 503*1 ـ ليس للمصفي أن يبدأ أعمالاً جديدة للشركة، إلا أن تكون لازمة لإتمام أعمال سابقة.2 ـ ويجوز له أن يبيع مال الشركة منقولاً أو عقاراً أمابالمزاد، وأمابالتراضي. ما لم ينص في قرار تعيينه على تقييد هذه السلطة.*المادة 504*1 ـ تقسم أموال الشركة بين الشركاء جميعاً وذلك بعد استيفاء الدائنين لحقوقهم. وبعد استنزال المبالغ اللازمة لوفاء الديون التي لم تحل أو الديون المتنازع فيها. وبعد رد المصروفات أو القروض التي يكون التي يكون أحد الشركاء قد باشرها في مصلحة الشركة.2 ـ ويختص كل واحد من الشركاء بمبلغ يعادل قيمة الحصة التي قدمها في رأس المال. كما هي مبينة في العقد. أو يعادل قيمة هذه الحصة وقت تسليمها إذا لم تبين قيمتها في العقد ما لم يكن الشريك قد اقتصر على تقديم عمله أو اقتصر فيما قدمه من شيء على حق المنفعة فيه أو على مجرد الانتفاع فيه.3 ـ وإذا بقي شيء بعد ذلك وجبت قسمته بين الشركاء بنسبة نصيب كل منهم في الأرباح.4 ـ وإذا لم يكف صافي مال الشركة للوفاء بحصص الشركاء. فإن الخسارة توزع عليهم جميعاً بحسب النسبة المتفق عليها في توزيع الخسائر.*المادة 505*تتبع في قسمة الشركات القواعد المتعلقة بقسمة المال الشائع.*المادة 506*القرض عقد يلتزم به المقرض أن ينقل إلى المقترض ملكية مبلغ من النقود أو أي شيء مثلي آخر. على أن يرد إليه المقترض عند نهاية القرض شيئاً مثله في مقداره ونوعه وصفته.*المادة 507*1 ـ يجب على المقرض أن يسلم الشيء موضوع العقد إلى المقترض ولا يجوز له أن يطالبه برد المثل إلا عند انتهاء القرض.2 ـ وإذا هلك الشيء قبل تسليمه إلى المقترض كان الهلاك على المقرض.*المادة 508*إذا استحق الشيء. فإن كان القرض بأجر سرت أحكام البيع وإلا فأحكام العارية.*المادة 509*1 ـ إذا ظهر في الشيء عيب خفي. وكان القرض بغير أجر، واختار المقتـرض استبقاء الشيء، فلا يلزمه أن يرد إلا قيمة الشيء معيباً.2 ـ أما إذا كان القرض بأجر أو كان بغير أجر، ولكن المقرض قد تعمد إخفاء العيب، فيكون للمقرض أن يطلب أما إصلاح العيب. وأما استبدال شيء سليم بالشيء المعيب.*المادة 510*على المقترض أن يدفع الفوائد المتفق عليها عند حلول مواعيد استحقاقها، فإذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق على فوائد اعتبر القرض بغير أجر.*المادة 511*ينتهي القرض بانتهاء الميعاد المتفق عليه.*المادة 512*إذا اتفق على الفوائد، كان للمدين إذا انقضت ستة أشهر على القرض أن يعلن رغبته في إلغاء العقد ورد ما اقترضه، على أن يتم الرد في أجل لا يجاوز ستة أشهر من تاريخ هذا الإعلان. وفي هذه الحالة يلزم المدين بأداء الفوائد المستحقة عن ستة الأشهر التالية للإعلان. ولا يجوز بوجه من الوجوه إلزامه بأن يؤدي فائدة أو مقابلاً من أي نوع بسبب تعجيل الوفاء. ولا يجوز الاتفاق على إسقاط حق المقترض في الرد أو الحد منه.*المادة 513*1 ـ يجوز أن يتعهد شخص بأن يؤدي على الدوام إلى شخص آخر وإلى خلفائه من بعده دخلاً دورياً يكون مبلغاً من النقود أو مقداراً معيناً من أشياء مثلية أخـرى ويكون هذا التعهد بعقد من عقود المعاوضة أو التبرع أو بطريق الوصية.2 ـ فإذا كان ترتيب الدخل بعقد من عقود المعاوضة، اتبع في شأنه من حيث معدل الفائدة القواعد التي تسري على القرض ذي الفائدة.*المادة 514*1 ـ يجوز أن يتعهد شخص بأن يؤدي على الدوام إلى شخص آخر وإلى خلفائه من بعده دخلاً دورياً يكون مبلغاً من النقود أو مقداراً معيناً من أشياء مثلية أخـرى ويكون هذا التعهد بعقد من عقود المعاوضة أو التبرع أو بطريق الوصية.2 ـ فإذا كان ترتيب الدخل بعقد من عقود المعاوضة، اتبع في شأنه من حيث معدل الفائدة القواعد التي تسري على القرض ذي الفائدة.*المادة 515*يجبر المدين على استبدال في الأحوال الآتية:أ ـ إذا لم يدفع الدخل سنتين متواليتين رغم اعذاره. 
ب ـ إذا قصر في تقديم ما وعد به الدائن من تأمينات أو إذا إنعدمت التأمينات ولم يقدم بديلاً عنها. 
ج ـ إذا أفلس أو أعسر.*المادة 516*1 ـ إذا رتب الدخل مقابل مبلغ من النقود، تم الاستبدال برد المبلغ بتمامـه، أو رد مبلغ أقل منه إذا اتفق على ذلك.2 ـ وفي الحالات الأخرى يتم الاستبدال بدفع مبلغ من النقود تكون فائدته محسوبة بالسعر القانوني مساوية للدخل.*المادة 517*الصلح عقد يحسم به الطرفان نزاعاً قائماً. أو يتوقيان به أنواعاً محتملاً، وذلك بأن ينزل كل منهما على وجه التقابل عن جزء من ادعائه.*المادة 518*يشترط قيمن يعقد صلحاً أن يكون أهلاً للتصرف بعوض في الحقوق التي يشملها عقد للصلح.*المادة 519*لا يجوز الصلح في المسائل المتعلقة بالحالة الشخصية أو بالنظام العام، ولكن يجوز الصلح على المصالح المالية التي تترتب على الحالة الشخصية أو التي تنشـأ عن ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم.*المادة 520*لا يثبت الصلح إلا بالكتابة أو بمحضر رسمي.*المادة 521*1 ـ تنحسم بالصلح المنازعات التي تناولها.2ـ ويترتب عليه انقضاء الحقوق والادعاءات التي نزل عنها أي من المتعاقدين نزولاً نهائياً.*المادة 522*للصلح أثر كاشف بالنسبة إلى ما تناوله من الحقوق. ويقتصر هذا الأثر على الحقوق المتنازع فيها دون غيرها.*المادة 523*يجب أن تفسر عبارات التنازل التي يتضمنها الصلح تفسيراً ضيقاً. وأيا كانت تلك العبارات فإن التنازل لا ينصب إلا على الحقوق التي كانت وحدها بصفة جلية محلاً للنزاع الذي حسمه الصلح.*المادة 524*لا يجوز الطعن في الصلح بسبب غلط في القانون.*المادة 525*1 ـ الصلح لا يتجزأ، فبطلان جزء منه يقتضي بطلان العقد كله.2 ـ على أن هذا الحكم لا يسري إذا تبين من عبارات العقد أو من الظروف، أن المتعاقدين قد اتفقا على أن أجزاء العقد مستقلة بعضها عن بعض.*المادة 526*الإيجار عقد يلتزم المؤجر بمقتضاه أن يمكن المستأجر من الانتفاع بشيء معين مدة معينة لقاء أجر معلوم.*المادة 527*لا يجوز لمن لا يملك إلا حق الإدارة أن يعقد إيجاراً تزيد مدته على ثلاث سنوات إلا بترخيص من السلطة المختصة. فإذا عقد الإيجار لمدة أطول مـن ذلك، انقضت المدة ثلاث سنوات. كل هذا ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغيره.*المادة 528*الإجارة الصادرة ممن له حق المنفعة تنقضي بانقضاء هذا الحق إذا لم يجزها مالك الرقبة. على أن تراعى المواعيد المقررة للتنبيه بالإخلاء والمواعيد اللازمة لنقل محصول السنة.*المادة 529*يجوز أن تكون الأجرة نقوداً كما يجوز أن تكون أي تقدمة أخرى.*المادة 530*إذا لم يتفق المتعاقدان على مقدار الأجرة أو على كيفية تقديرها. أو إذا تعذر إثبات مقدار الأجرة. وجب اعتبار أجر المثل.*المادة 531*إذا عقد الإيجار دون اتفاق على مدة. أو عقد لمدة غير معينة أو تعذر إثبات المدة المدعاة اعتبر الإيجار منعقدا للمدة التي دفعت أو حددت عنها الأجرة. وينتهي بانقضاء هذه المدة بناء على طلب أحد المتعاقدينإذا هو نبه على المتعاقد الآخر بالإخلاء قبل نصفها الأخير مع مراعاة الأحكام التالية:أ ـ في الأراضي الزراعية تعتبر مدة الإيجار لسنة زراعية على الأقل. ويكون التنبيه قبل انتهائها بثلاثة أشهر مع مراعاة حق المستأجر في المحصول وفقاً للعرف.ب ـ في المنازل والدكاكين والمكاتب والمتاجر والمصانع والمخازن وما إلى ذلك تعتبر مدة الإيجار لسنة واحدة على الأقل ويكون التنبيه قبل انتهائها بثلاثة أشهر.ج ـ في المساكن والغرف المفروشة تعتبر مدة الإيجار شهراً واحداً على الأقل.*المادة 532*يلتزم المؤجر أن يسلم المستأجر العين المؤجرة وملحقاتها في حالة تصلح معها لأن تفي بما أعدت له من المنفعة وفقاً لما تم عليه الاتفاق أو لطبيعة العين.*المادة 533*1 ـ إذا سلمت العين المؤجرة في حالة لا تكون فيها صالحة للانتفاع الذي أجـرت من أجله أو إذا نقض هذا الانتفاع نقصاً كبيراً، جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الأجرة بقدر ما نقص من الانتفاع مع التعويض في الحالتين إذا كان لذلك مقتضى.2 ـ فإذا كانت العين المؤجرة في حالة من شأنها أن تعرض صحة المستأجر أو من يعيشون معه أو مستخدميه أو عماله لخطر جسيم جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب فسخ العقد. ولو كان قد سبق له أن تنازل عن هذا الحق.*المادة 534*يسري على الالتزام بتسليم العين المؤجرة. ما يسري على الالتزام بتسليم العين المبيعة من أحكام وعلى الأخص ما يتعلق منها بزمان التسليم ومكانه وتحديد مقدار العين المؤجرة وتحديد ملحقاتها.*المادة 535*1 ـ على المؤجر أن يتعهد العين المؤجرة بالصيانة لتبقى على الحالة التي سلمـت بها. وأن يقوم في أثناء الإجارة بجميع الترميمات الضرورية دون الترميمات الكمالية.2 ـ وعليه أن يجري الأعمال اللازمة للأسطح من تجصيص أو بياض وأن يقـوم بنزح الآبار والمراحيض ومصارف المياه.3 ـ ويتحمل المؤجر التكاليف والضرائب المستحقة على العين المؤجرة ويلزم بثمن المياه إذا قدر جزافاً. فإذا كان تقديره «بالعداد» كان على المستأجر. أما ثمـن الكهرباء وغير ذلك مما هو خاص بالاستعمال الشخصي فيتحمله المستأجر.4 ـ كل هذا ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغيره.*المادة 536*1 ـ إذا تأخر المؤجر بعد اعذاره عن القيام بتنفيذ الالتزامات المبينة في المادة السابقة. جاز للمستأجر أن يحصل على ترخيص من القضاء في إجراء ذلك بنفسه وفي استيفاء ما أنفقه خصماً من الأجرة. وهذا دون إخلال بحقه في طلب الفسخ أو إنقاص الأجرة.2 ـ ويجوز للمستأجر دون حاجة إلى ترخيص من القضاء أن يقوم بإجراء الترميمات المستعجلة والترميمات البسيطة مما يلتزم به المؤجر. سواء كان العيب موجوداً وقت بدء الانتفاع أو طرأ بعد ذلك. إذا لم يقم المؤجر بعد اعذاره بتنفيذ هذا الالتزام في ميعاد مناسب. على أن يستوفي المستأجر ما أنفقه خصماً من الأجرة.*المادة 537*1 ـ إذا هلكت العين المؤجرة أثناء الإيجار هلاكا كلياً انفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه.2 ـ أما إذا كان هلاك العين جزئياً. أو إذا أصبحت العين في حالة لا تصلح معـها للانتفاع الذي أجرت من أجله. أو نقص الانتفاع نقضاً كبيراً ولم يكن للمستأجر يد في شيء من ذلك فيجوز له، إذا لم يقم المؤجر في ميعاد مناسب بإعادة العين إلى الحالة التي كانت عليها أن يطلب تبعاً للظروف أما إنقاص الأجرة أو فسخ الإيجار ذاته دون إخلال بما له من حق في أن يقوم بنفسه بتنفيذ التزام المؤجر وفقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة.3 ـ ولا يجوز للمستأجر في الحالتين السابقتين أن يطلب تعويضاً إذا كان الهـلاك أو التلف يرجع إلى سبب لا يد للمؤجر فيه.*المادة 538*1 ـ لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يمنع المؤجر من إجراء الترميمات المستعجلة التي تكون ضرورية لحفظ العين المؤجرة. على أنه إذا ترتب على هذه الترميمات إخلال جزئي أو كلي بالانتفاع بالعين. جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب تبعاً للظروف أما فسخ الإيجار أو انقاض الأجرة.2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا بقي المستأجر في العين المؤجرة إلى أن تتم الترميمات سقط حقه في طلب الفسخ.*المادة 539*1 ـ على المؤجر أن يمتنع عن كل ما من شأنه أن يحول دون انتفاع المستأجر بالعين المؤجرة. ولا يجوز له أن يحدث بالعين أو بملحقاتها أي تغيير يحل بهذا الانتفاع.2 ـ ولا يقتصر ضمان المؤجر على الأعمال التي تصدر منه أو من أتباعه. بـل يمتد هذا الضمان إلى كل تعرض أو إضرار مبني على سبب قانوني يصدر من أي مستأجر آخر أو أي شخص تلقى الحق عن المؤجر.*المادة 540*1 ـ إذا ادعى أجنبي حقاً يتعارض مع ما للمستأجر من حقوق بمقتضى عقد الإيجار. وجب على المستأجر أن يبادر إلى أخطار المؤجر بذلك. وكان له أن يخرج من الدعوى. وفي هذه الحالة لا توجه الإجراءات إلا إلى المؤجر.2 ـ فإذا ترتب على هذا الادعاء أن حرم المستأجر فعلاً من الانتفاع الذي له بموجب عقد الإيجار. جاز له تبعاً للظروف أن يطلب الفسخ أو إنقاص الأجرة مـع التعويض أن كان له مقتضى.*المادة 541*1 ـ إذا تعدد المستأجرون لعين واحدة فضل من سبق منهم إلى وضع يده عليها دون غش فإذا كان مستأجر عقار قد سجل عقده وهو حسن النية قبل أن يضع مستأجر آخر يده على العقار المؤجر أو قبل أن يتجدد عقد إيجاره فإنه هو الذي يفضل.*المادة 542*إذا ترتب على عمل من جهة حكومية في حدود القانون نقص كبير في الانتفاع بالعين المؤجرة جاز للمستأجر تبعاً للظروف أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الأجرة. وله أن يطالب المؤجر بتعويضه إذا كان عمل الجهة الحكومية قد صدر لسبب يكون المؤجر مسؤولاً عنه. كل هذا ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغيره.*المادة 543*1 ـ لا يضمن المؤجر للمستأجر التعرض المادي إذا صدر من أجنبي ما دام المتعرض لا يدعي حقاً. لكن هذا لا يخل بما للمستأجر من الحق في أن يرفع باسمه على المتعرض دعوى المطالبة بالتعويض ودعوى وضع اليد.2 ـ على أنه إذا وقع التعرض المادي لسبب لا يد للمستأجر فيه. وكان هذا التعرض من الجسامة بحيث يحرم المستأجر من الانتفاع بالعين المؤجرة. جاز لـه تبعاً للظروف أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الأجرة.*المادة 544*1 ـ يضمن المؤجر للمستأجر جميع ما يوجد في العين المؤجرة من عيوب تحـول دون انتفاع بها. أو تنقص من هذا الانتفاع انتقاصاً كبيراً. ولكنه لا يضمن العيوب التي جرى العرف بالتسامح فيها. وهو مسؤول عن خلو العين مـن صفات تعهد صراحة بتوافرها أو عن خلوها من صفات يقتضيها الانتفاع بها. كل هذا ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغيره.2 ـ ومع ذلك لا يضمن المؤجر العيب إذا كان المستأجر قد أخطر به أو كان يعلم به وقت التعاقد.*المادة 545*1 ـ إذا وجد بالعين المؤجرة عيب يتحقق معه الضمان جاز للمستأجر تبعاً للظروف أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الأجرة. وله كذلك أن يطلب إصلاح العيب أو أن يقوم هو بإصلاحه على نفقة المؤجر إذا كان هذا الإصلاح لا يبهظ المؤجر.2 ـ فإذا لحق المستأجر ضرر من العيب التزم المؤجر بتعويضه. ما لم يثبت أنـه كان يجهل وجود العيب.*المادة 546*يقع باطلاً كل اتفاق يتضمن الإعفاء أو الحد من ضمان التعرض أو العيب إذا كان المؤجر قد أخفى عن غش سبب هذا الضمان.*المادة 547*يلزم المستأجر بأن يستعمل العين المؤجرة على النحو المتفق عليه. فإذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق التزم أن يستعمل العين بحسب ما أعدت له.المادة 5481 ـ لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يحدث بالعين المؤجرة تغييراً بدون إذن المؤجـر إلا إذا كان هذا التغيير لا ينشأ عنه أي ضرر للمؤجر.2 ـ فإذا أحدث المستأجر تغييراً في العين المؤجرة مجاوزاً في ذلك حدود الالتزام الوارد في الفقرة السابقة جاز إلزامه بإعادة العين إلى الحالة التي كانت عليها. وبالتعويض إن كان له مقتضى.*المادة 549*1 ـ يجوز للمستأجر أن يضع بالعين المؤجرة أجهزة لتوصيل المياه والنور الكهربائي والتلفون والراديو وما إلى ذلك ما دامت الطريقة التي توضع بها هذه الأجهزة لا تخالف الأصول المرعية. وذلك ما لم يثبت المؤجر أن وضع هذه الأجهزة يهدد سلامة العقار.2 ـ فإذا كان تدخل المؤجر لازماً لإتمام شيء من ذلك. جاز للمستأجر أن يقتضي منه هذا التدخل. على أن يتكفل بما ينفقه المؤجر.*المادة 550*يلتزم المستأجر بإجراء الترميمات الكمالية التي يقضي بها العرف ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق على غير ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 551*1 ـ يجب على المستأجر أن يبذل من العناية في استعمال العين المؤجرة وفي المحافظة عليها ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد.2 ـ وهو غير مسؤول عما يصيب العين أثناء انتفاعه بها من تلف أو هلاك غيـر ناشئ عن استعمالها استعمالاً مألوفاً.*المادة 552*1 ـ المستأجر مسؤول عن حريق العين المؤجرة إلا إذا أثبت أن الحريق ناشئ عن سبب لا يد له فيه.2 ـ فإذا تعدد المستأجرون لعقار واحد. كان كل منهم مسؤولاً عن الحريق بنسبـة الجزء الذي يشغله. ويتناول ذلك المؤجر إذا كان مقيما في العقار. هذا ما لم يثبت أن النار ابتدأ نشوبها في الجزء الذي يشغله أحد المستأجرين فيكون وحده مسؤولاً عن الحريق.*المادة 553*يجب على المستأجر أن يبادر إلى إخطار المؤجر بكل أمر يستوجب تدخله. كان تحتاج العين إلى ترميمات مستعجلة أو ينكشف عيب بها. أو يقع اغتصاب عليـها. أو يعتدي أجنبي بالتعرض لها أو بإحداث ضرر بها.*المادة 554*1 ـ يجب على المستأجر أن يقوم بوفاء الأجرة في المواعيد المتفق عليها. فإذا لـم يكن هناك اتفاق وجب وفاء الأجرة في المواعيد التي يعينها عرف الجهة.2 ـ ويكون الوفاء في موطن المستأجر ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 555*الوفاء بقسط من الأجرة قرينة على الوفاء بالأقساط السابقة على هذا القسط حتى يقوم الدليل على عكس ذلك.*المادة 556*1 ـ يكون للمؤجر ضماناً لكل حق يثبت له بمقتضى عقد الإيجار أن يحبس جميع المنقولات القابلة للحجز الموجودة في العين المؤجرة باعتبارها مثقلة بامتياز المؤجر ولو لم تكن مملوكة للمستأجر. وللمؤجر الحق في أن يمانع في نقلها، فـإذا نقلت رغم معارضته أو دون علمه. كان له الحق في استردادها من الحائز لها ولو كان حسن النية. مع عدم الإخلال بما يكون لهذا الحائز من حقوق.2 ـ وليس للمؤجر أن يستعمل حقه في الحبس أو في الاسترداد إذا كان نقل هــذه الأشياء أمرا اقتضته حرفة المستأجر أو المألوف في شؤون الحياة. أو كانت المنقولات التي تركت في العين المؤجرة أو التي تم استردادها تفي بضمـان الأجرة وفاء تاماً.*المادة 557*يجب على المستأجر أن يرد العين المؤجرة عند انتهاء الإيجار. فإذا أبقاها تحت يده دون حق كان ملزماً أن يدفع للمؤجر تعويضاً يراعي في تقديره أجر مثل العين وما أصاب المؤجر من ضرر.*المادة 558*1 ـ على المستأجر أن يرد العين المؤجرة بالحالة التي تسلمها عليها إلا ما يكون قد أصاب العين من هلاك أو تلف لسبب لا يد له فيه.2 ـ فإذا كان تسليم العين للمستأجرين قد تم دون كتابة بيان بأوصاف هذه العين افترض حتى يقوم الدليل على العكس أن المستأجر قد تسلم العين في حالة حسنة.*المادة 559*1 ـ إذا أوجد المستأجر في العين المؤجرة بموافقة المؤجر بناء أو غراسا أو غيـر ذلك من التحسينات مما يزيد في قيمة العقار التزم المؤجر أن يرد للمستأجر عند انقضاء الإيجار ما أنفقته في هذه التحسينات أو ما زاد في قيمة العقار ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.2 ـ فإذا كانت التحسينات قد استحدثت دون موافقة المؤجر. كان له أيضاً أن يطلب من المستأجر إزالتها وله أن يطلب فوق ذلك تعويضاً عن الضرر الذي يصيب العقار من هذه الإزالة أن كان للتعويض مقتضى.3 ـ فإذا اختار المؤجر أن يحتفظ بهذه التحسينات في مقابل رد أحد مـن القيمتين المتقدم ذكرهما جاز للمحكمة أن تمهله للوفاء بهما.*المادة 560*للمستأجر حق التنازل عن الإيجار أو عقد إيجار ثانوي من الغير وذلك عن كل ما استأجره أو بعضه ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغير ذلك.*المادة 561*1 ـ منع المستأجر من عقد إيجار ثانوي يقتضي منعه من التنازل عن الإيجار وكذلك العكس.2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا كان الأمر خاصاً بإيجار عقار أنشئ به مصنع أو متجر واقتضت الضرورة أن يبيع المستأجر هذا المصنع أو المتجر. جاز للمحكمة بالرغم من وجود الشرط المانع أن تقضي بإبقاء الإيجار إذا لم يلحق المؤجر من ذلك ضرر محقق.*المادة 562*في حالة التنازل عن الإيجار يبقى المستأجر ضامنا للتنازل له في تنفيذ التزاماته.*المادة 563*1 ـ يكون المستأجر الثانوي ملزماً بأن يؤدي للمؤجر مباشرة ما يكون ثابتاً في ذمته للمستأجر الأصلي وقت أن ينذره المؤجر.2 ـ لا يجوز للمستأجر الثانوي أن يتمسك قبل المؤجر بما يكون قد عجله من الأجرة للمستأجر الأصلي. ما لم يكن ذلك قد ثم قبل الإنذار وفقاً للعرف أو لاتفاق ثابت ثم وقت عقد الإيجار الثانوي.*المادة 564*تبرأ ذمة المستأجر الأصلي قبل المؤجر سواء فيما يتعلق بضمانه للمتنازل له في حالة التنازل عن الإيجار أن فيما يتعلق بما يفرضه عقد الإيجار الأصلي من التزامات في حالة الإيجار الثانوي.*أولا ـ* إذا صدر من المؤجر قبول صريح بالتنازل عن الإيجار أو بالإيجار الثانوي.*ثانيا ـ* إذا استوفى المؤجر الأجرة مباشرة من المتنازل له أو من المستأجر الثانوي دون أن يبدي أي تحفظ في شأن حقوقه قبل المستأجر الأصلي.*المادة 565*ـ ينتهي الإيجار بانتهاء المدة المعينة في العقد دون حاجة إلى تنبيه بالإخلاء.*المادة 566*1 ـ إذا انتهى عقد الإيجار وبقي المستأجر منتفعاً بالعين المؤجرة بعلم المؤجر ودون اعتراض منه اعتبر الإيجار قد تمدد بشروطه الأولى ولكن لمدة غير معينة. وتسري على الإيجار إذا تمدد على هذا الوجه أحكام المادة 531.2 ـ تنتقل إلى الإيجار المدد التأمينات العينية التي كان المستأجر قد قدمها في الإيجار القديم مع مراعاة قواعد الشهر العقاري أما الكفالة شخصية كانت أو عينية فلا تنتقل إلى الإيجار الممدد إلا إذا رضي الكفيل بذلك.*المادة 567*إذا نبه أحد الطرفين على الآخر بالإخلاء واستمر المستأجر مع ذلك منتفعاً بالعيـن بعد انتهاء الإيجار فلا يفترض أن الإيجار قد تمدد ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك.*المادة 568*1 ـ لا ينتهي الإيجار بموت المؤجر ولا يموت المستأجر.2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا مات المستأجر جاز لورثته أن يطلبوا إنهاء العقد إذا أثبتوا أنه سبب موت مؤرثهم أصبحت أعباء العقد أثقل من أن تتحملها مواردهم. أو أصبح الإيجار مجازا حدود حاجتهم وفي هذه الحالة يجب أن تراعى مواعيد التنبيه بالإخلاء المبينة في المادة 531 وأن يكون طلب إنهاء العقد في مدة ستة أشهر على الأكثر من وقت موت المستأجر.*المادة 569*إذا لم يعقد الإيجار إلا بسبب حرفة المستأجر أو لاعتبارات أخرى تتعلق بشخصـه ثم مات جاز لورثته أو للمؤجر أن يطلبوا إنهاء العقد.*المادة 570*1 ـ لا يترتب على إعسار المستأجر أن تحل أجرة لم تستحق.2 ـ ومع ذلك يجوز للمؤجر أن يطلب فسخ الإيجار إذا لم تقدم له في ميعاد مناسب تأمينات تكفل الوفاء بالأجرة التي لم تحل، وكذلك يجوز للمستأجر إذا لم يرخص له في التنازل عن الإيجاز أو في عقد إيجار ثانوي أن يطلب الفسخ علـى أن يدفع تعويضاً عادلاً.*المادة 571*1 ـ إذا انتقلت ملكية العين المؤجرة اختيارا أو جبرا إلى شخص آخر. فلا يكون الإيجار نافذا في حق هذا الشخص إذا لم يكن له تاريخ ثابت سابق على التصـرف الذي نقل الملكية.2 ـ ومع ذلك يجوز لمن انتقلت إليه الملكية أن يتمسك بعقد الإيجار ولو كان هـذا العقد غير نافذ في حقه.*المادة 572*1 ـ لا يجوز لمن انتقلت إليه ملكية العين المؤجرة ولم يكن الإيجار نافذا في حقه أن يجبر المستأجر على الإخلاء إلا بعد التنبيه عليه بذلك في المواعيد المبينة في المادة 531.2 ـ فإذا نبَّه على المستأجر بالإخلاء قبل انقضاء الإيجار. فإن المؤجر يلتـزم بأن يدفع للمستأجر تعويضاً ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك. ولا يجبر المستأجر على الإخلاء إلا بعد أن يتقاضى التعويض من المؤجر أو من انتقلت إليه الملكية نيابة عن المؤجر أو بعد أن يحصل على تأمين كاف للوفاء بهذا التعويض.*المادة 573*لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يتمسك بما عجله من الأجرة قبل من انتقلت إليه الملكية إذا أثبت هذا أن المستأجر وقت الدفع كان يعلم بانتقال الملكية أو كان من المفروض حتماً أن يعلم. فإذا عجز من انتقلت إليه الملكية عن الإثبات فلا يكون له إلا الرجوع على المؤجر.*المادة 574*إذا اتفق على أنه يجوز للمؤجر أن ينهي العقد إذا جدت له حاجة شخصية للعين وجب عليه في استعمال هذا الحق أن ينبه على المستأجر بالإخلاء في المواعيد المبينة في المادة 531 ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغير ذلك.*المادة 575*1 ـ إذا كان الإيجار معين المدة. جاز لكل من المتعاقدين أن يطلب إنهاء العقد قبل انقضاء مدته إذا جدت ظروف خطيرة غير متوقعة من شأنها أن تجعـل تنفيذ الإيجار من مبدأ الأمر أو في أثناء سريانه مرهقا. على أن يراعي من يطلب إنهاء العقد مواعيد التنبيه بالإخلاء المبينة بالمادة 531 وعلى أن يعوض الطرف الآخر تعويضاً عادلاً.2 ـ فإذا كان المؤجر هو الذي يطلب إنهاء العقد. فلا يجبر المستأجر على رد العين المؤجرة حتى يستوفي التعويض أو يحصل على تأمين كاف.*المادة 576*يجوز للموظف أو المستخدم إذا اقتضى عمله أن يغير محل إقامته أن يطلب إنهاء إيجار مسكنه إذا كان هذا الإيجار معين المدة. على أن يراعى المواعيد المبينة في المادة 761 ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق على غير ذلك.*المادة 577*إذا كان العين المؤجرة أرضا زراعية. فلا يكون المؤجر ملزماً بتسليم المستأجر المواشي والأدوات الزراعية التي توجد في الأرض إلا إذا كان الإيجار يشملها.*المادة 578*إذا تسلم المستأجر مواشي وأدوات زراعية مملوكة للمؤجر وجب عليه أن يرعـاها ويتعهدها بالصيانة بحسب المألوف في استغلالها.*المادة 579*إذا ذكر في عقد إيجار الأراضي الزراعية أن الإيجار قد عقد لسنة أو لعدة سنوات كان المقصود من ذلك أنه قد عقد لدورة زراعية سنوية أو لعدة دورات.*المادة 580*1 ـ يجب أن يكون استغلال المستأجر للأرض الزراعية موافقاً لمقتضيات الاستغلال المألوف وعلى المستأجر بوجه خاص أن يعمل على أن تبقى الأرض صالحة للإنتاج.2 ـ ولا يجوز له دون رضاء المؤجر أن يدخل على الطريقة المتبعة في استغلالها أي تغيير جوهري يمتد أثره إلى ما بعد انقضاء الإيجار.*المادة 581*1 ـ على المستأجر أن يقوم بإجراء الإصلاحات التي يقتضيها الانتفاع المألوف بالأرض المؤجرة ويلتزم بوجه خاص بتطهير وصيانة الاقنية والمساقي والمراوي والمصارف. وكذلك القيام بأعمال الصيانة المعتادة للطرق والجسور والقناطر والأسوار والآبار والمباني المعدة للسكن أو للاستغلال. كل هذا ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو العرف بغيره.2 ـ أما إقامة المباني والإصلاحات الكبرى للمباني القائمة وغيرها من ملحقات العين فيلتزم بها المؤجر ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو العرف بغير ذلك وكذلك يكون الحكم في الإصلاحات اللازمة للآبار والأقنية ومجاري المياه والخزانات.*المادة 582*إذا منع المستأجر من تهيئة الأرض للزراعة أو من بذرها أو هلك البذر كله أو أكثره وكان ذلك بسبب قوة قاهرة برئت ذمة المستأجر من الأجرة كلها أو بعضهـا بحسب الأحوال. كل هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغيره.*المادة 583*1 ـ إذا بذر المستأجر الأرض ثم هلك الزرع كله قبل حصاده بسبب قوة قاهرة جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب إسقاط الأجرة.2 ـ أما إذا لم يهلك إلا بعض الزرع ولكن ترتب على الهلاك نقص كبير في ريع الأرض كان للمستأجر أن يطلب إنقاص الأجرة.3 ـ وليس للمستأجر أن يطلب إسقاط الأجرة أو إنقاصها إذا كان قد عوض عما أصابه من ضرر بما عاد عليه من أرباح في مدة الإجارة كلها أو بما حصل عليـه من طريق التأمين أو من أي طريق آخر.*المادة 584*يجوز للمستأجر إذا لم تنضج غلة الأرض عند انتهاء الإيجار بسبب لا يد له فيه أن يبقى بالعين المؤجرة حتى تنضج الغلة على أن يؤدي الأجرة المناسبة.*المادة 585*لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يأتي عملاً يكون من شأنه أن ينقص أو يؤخر انتفاع من يخلفه. ويجب عليه بوجه خاص قبيل إخلاء الأرض أن يسمح لهذا الخلف بتهيئة الأرض وبذرها إذا لم يصبه ضرر من ذلك.*المادة 586*يجوز أن تعطى الأرض الزراعية والأرض المغروسة بالأشجار مزارعة للمستأجر في مقابل أخذ المؤجر جزءاً معيناً من المحصول.*المادة 587*تسري أحكام الإيجار على الزراعة مع مراعاة الأحكام الآتية إذا لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يخالفها.*المادة 588*إذا لم تعين مدة الزراعة. كانت المدة دورة زراعية سنوية.*المادة 589*الإيجار في الزراعة تدخل فيه الأدوات الزراعية والمواشي التي توجد في الأرض وقت التعاقد إذا كانت مملوكة للمؤجر.*المادة 590*1 ـ يجب على المستأجر أن يبذل في الزراعة وفي المحافظة على الزرع من العناية ما يبذله في شؤون نفسه.2 ـ وهو مسؤول عما يصيب الأرض من التلف في أثناء الانتفاع إلا إذا أثبت أنه بذل في المحافظة عليها وفي صيانتها ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد.3 ـ ولا يلزم المستأجر أن يعوض ما نفق من المواشي ولا ما بلي من الأدوات الزراعية بلا خطأ منه.*المادة 591*1 ـ توزع الغلة بين الطرفين بالنسبة المتفق عليها أو بالنسبة التـي يعينها العرف. فإذا لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف كان لكل منهما نصف الغلة.2 ـ فإذا هلكت الغلة كلها أو بعضها بسبب قوة قاهرة. تحمل الطرفان معاً تبعة هذا الهلاك ولا يرجع أحد منهما على الآخر.*المادة 592*لا يجوز في الزراعة أن يتنازل المستأجر عن الإيجار أو أن يؤجر الأرض إيجاراً ثانوياً إلا برضاء المؤجر.*المادة 593*لا تنقضي الزراعة بموت المؤجر. ولكنها تنقضي بموت المستأجر.*المادة 594*1 ـ إذا انتهت الزراعة قبل انقضاء مدتها. وجب على المؤجر أن يرد للمستأجر أو لورثته ما أنفقه المستأجر على المحصول الذي لم يتم نضجه مع تعويض عادل عما قام به المستأجر من العمل.2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا انتهت الزراعة بموت المستأجر. جاز لورثته عوضا عن استعمال حقهم في استرداد النفقات المتقدم ذكرها أن يحلوا محل مؤرثهم حتى ينضج المحصول ما داموا يستطيعون القيام بذلك على الوجه المرضي.*المادة 595*1 ـ للمتولي ولاية إجارة الوقف.2 ـ فلا يملكها الموقوف عليه ولو انحصر فيه الاستحقاق إلا إذا كان معيناً من قبل الواقف أو مأذوناً له ولاية الإجارة من متول أو قاض.*المادة 596*ولاية قبض الأجرة للناظر لا للموقوف عليه إلا أن أذن له الناظر في قبضها.*المادة 597*1 ـ لا يجوز للمتولي أن يستأجر الوقف ولو بأجر المثل.2 ـ ويجوز له أن يؤجر الوقف لأصوله وفروعه على أن يكون ذلك بأجر المثل.*المادة 598*لا تصح إجارة الوقف بالغبن الفاحش إلا إذا كان المؤجر هو المستحق الوحيد الذي له ولاية التصرف في الوقف. فتجوز إجارته بالغبن الفاحش في حق نفسه لا في حق من يليه من المستحقين.*المادة 599*1 ـ في إجارة الوقف تكون العبرة في تقدير أجر المثل بالوقت الذي أبرم فيه عقد الإيجار ولا يعتد بالتغيير الحاصل بعد ذلك.2 ـ وإذا أجر المتولي الوقف بالغبن الفاحش. وجب على المستأجر تكملة الأجرة إلى أجر المثل وإلا فسخ العقد.*المادة 600*1 ـ لا يجوز للمتولي بغير إذن القاضي أن يؤجر الوقف مدة تزيد على ثلاث سنوات ولو كان ذلك بعقود مترادفة. فإذا عقدت الإجارة لمدة أطول أنقصت المـدة إلى ثلاث سنوات.2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا كان المتولي هو الواقف أو المستحق الوحيد. جاز له أن يؤجر الوقف مدة تزيد على ثلاث سنين بلا حاجة إلى إذن القاضي. وهذا دون إخلال بحق المتولي الذي يخلفه في طلب إنقاص المدة إلى ثلاث سنين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 551*


1 ـ يجب على المستأجر أن يبذل من العناية في استعمال العين المؤجرة وفي المحافظة عليها ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد.


2 ـ وهو غير مسؤول عما يصيب العين أثناء انتفاعه بها من تلف أو هلاك غيـر ناشئ عن استعمالها استعمالاً مألوفاً.


*المادة 552*


1 ـ المستأجر مسؤول عن حريق العين المؤجرة إلا إذا أثبت أن الحريق ناشئ عن سبب لا يد له فيه.


2 ـ فإذا تعدد المستأجرون لعقار واحد. كان كل منهم مسؤولاً عن الحريق بنسبـة الجزء الذي يشغله. ويتناول ذلك المؤجر إذا كان مقيما في العقار. هذا ما لم يثبت أن النار ابتدأ نشوبها في الجزء الذي يشغله أحد المستأجرين فيكون وحده مسؤولاً عن الحريق.


*المادة 553*


يجب على المستأجر أن يبادر إلى إخطار المؤجر بكل أمر يستوجب تدخله. كان تحتاج العين إلى ترميمات مستعجلة أو ينكشف عيب بها. أو يقع اغتصاب عليـها. أو يعتدي أجنبي بالتعرض لها أو بإحداث ضرر بها.


*المادة 554*


1 ـ يجب على المستأجر أن يقوم بوفاء الأجرة في المواعيد المتفق عليها. فإذا لـم يكن هناك اتفاق وجب وفاء الأجرة في المواعيد التي يعينها عرف الجهة.


2 ـ ويكون الوفاء في موطن المستأجر ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك.


*المادة 555*


الوفاء بقسط من الأجرة قرينة على الوفاء بالأقساط السابقة على هذا القسط حتى يقوم الدليل على عكس ذلك.


*المادة 556*


1 ـ يكون للمؤجر ضماناً لكل حق يثبت له بمقتضى عقد الإيجار أن يحبس جميع المنقولات القابلة للحجز الموجودة في العين المؤجرة باعتبارها مثقلة بامتياز المؤجر ولو لم تكن مملوكة للمستأجر. وللمؤجر الحق في أن يمانع في نقلها، فـإذا نقلت رغم معارضته أو دون علمه. كان له الحق في استردادها من الحائز لها ولو كان حسن النية. مع عدم الإخلال بما يكون لهذا الحائز من حقوق.


2 ـ وليس للمؤجر أن يستعمل حقه في الحبس أو في الاسترداد إذا كان نقل هــذه الأشياء أمرا اقتضته حرفة المستأجر أو المألوف في شؤون الحياة. أو كانت المنقولات التي تركت في العين المؤجرة أو التي تم استردادها تفي بضمـان الأجرة وفاء تاماً.


*المادة 557*


يجب على المستأجر أن يرد العين المؤجرة عند انتهاء الإيجار. فإذا أبقاها تحت يده دون حق كان ملزماً أن يدفع للمؤجر تعويضاً يراعي في تقديره أجر مثل العين وما أصاب المؤجر من ضرر.


*المادة 558*


1 ـ على المستأجر أن يرد العين المؤجرة بالحالة التي تسلمها عليها إلا ما يكون قد أصاب العين من هلاك أو تلف لسبب لا يد له فيه.


2 ـ فإذا كان تسليم العين للمستأجرين قد تم دون كتابة بيان بأوصاف هذه العين افترض حتى يقوم الدليل على العكس أن المستأجر قد تسلم العين في حالة حسنة.


*المادة 559*


1 ـ إذا أوجد المستأجر في العين المؤجرة بموافقة المؤجر بناء أو غراسا أو غيـر ذلك من التحسينات مما يزيد في قيمة العقار التزم المؤجر أن يرد للمستأجر عند انقضاء الإيجار ما أنفقته في هذه التحسينات أو ما زاد في قيمة العقار ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.


2 ـ فإذا كانت التحسينات قد استحدثت دون موافقة المؤجر. كان له أيضاً أن يطلب من المستأجر إزالتها وله أن يطلب فوق ذلك تعويضاً عن الضرر الذي يصيب العقار من هذه الإزالة أن كان للتعويض مقتضى.


3 ـ فإذا اختار المؤجر أن يحتفظ بهذه التحسينات في مقابل رد أحد مـن القيمتين المتقدم ذكرهما جاز للمحكمة أن تمهله للوفاء بهما.


*المادة 560*


للمستأجر حق التنازل عن الإيجار أو عقد إيجار ثانوي من الغير وذلك عن كل ما استأجره أو بعضه ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغير ذلك.


*المادة 561*


1 ـ منع المستأجر من عقد إيجار ثانوي يقتضي منعه من التنازل عن الإيجار وكذلك العكس.


2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا كان الأمر خاصاً بإيجار عقار أنشئ به مصنع أو متجر واقتضت الضرورة أن يبيع المستأجر هذا المصنع أو المتجر. جاز للمحكمة بالرغم من وجود الشرط المانع أن تقضي بإبقاء الإيجار إذا لم يلحق المؤجر من ذلك ضرر محقق.


*المادة 562*


في حالة التنازل عن الإيجار يبقى المستأجر ضامنا للتنازل له في تنفيذ التزاماته.


*المادة 563*


1 ـ يكون المستأجر الثانوي ملزماً بأن يؤدي للمؤجر مباشرة ما يكون ثابتاً في ذمته للمستأجر الأصلي وقت أن ينذره المؤجر.


2 ـ لا يجوز للمستأجر الثانوي أن يتمسك قبل المؤجر بما يكون قد عجله من الأجرة للمستأجر الأصلي. ما لم يكن ذلك قد ثم قبل الإنذار وفقاً للعرف أو لاتفاق ثابت ثم وقت عقد الإيجار الثانوي.


*المادة 564*


تبرأ ذمة المستأجر الأصلي قبل المؤجر سواء فيما يتعلق بضمانه للمتنازل له في حالة التنازل عن الإيجار أن فيما يتعلق بما يفرضه عقد الإيجار الأصلي من التزامات في حالة الإيجار الثانوي.


*أولا ـ* إذا صدر من المؤجر قبول صريح بالتنازل عن الإيجار أو بالإيجار الثانوي.


*ثانيا ـ* إذا استوفى المؤجر الأجرة مباشرة من المتنازل له أو من المستأجر الثانوي دون أن يبدي أي تحفظ في شأن حقوقه قبل المستأجر الأصلي.


*المادة 565*


ـ ينتهي الإيجار بانتهاء المدة المعينة في العقد دون حاجة إلى تنبيه بالإخلاء.


*المادة 566*


1 ـ إذا انتهى عقد الإيجار وبقي المستأجر منتفعاً بالعين المؤجرة بعلم المؤجر ودون اعتراض منه اعتبر الإيجار قد تمدد بشروطه الأولى ولكن لمدة غير معينة. وتسري على الإيجار إذا تمدد على هذا الوجه أحكام المادة 531.


2 ـ تنتقل إلى الإيجار المدد التأمينات العينية التي كان المستأجر قد قدمها في الإيجار القديم مع مراعاة قواعد الشهر العقاري أما الكفالة شخصية كانت أو عينية فلا تنتقل إلى الإيجار الممدد إلا إذا رضي الكفيل بذلك.


*المادة 567*


إذا نبه أحد الطرفين على الآخر بالإخلاء واستمر المستأجر مع ذلك منتفعاً بالعيـن بعد انتهاء الإيجار فلا يفترض أن الإيجار قد تمدد ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك.


*المادة 568*


1 ـ لا ينتهي الإيجار بموت المؤجر ولا يموت المستأجر.


2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا مات المستأجر جاز لورثته أن يطلبوا إنهاء العقد إذا أثبتوا أنه سبب موت مؤرثهم أصبحت أعباء العقد أثقل من أن تتحملها مواردهم. أو أصبح الإيجار مجازا حدود حاجتهم وفي هذه الحالة يجب أن تراعى مواعيد التنبيه بالإخلاء المبينة في المادة 531 وأن يكون طلب إنهاء العقد في مدة ستة أشهر على الأكثر من وقت موت المستأجر.


*المادة 569*


إذا لم يعقد الإيجار إلا بسبب حرفة المستأجر أو لاعتبارات أخرى تتعلق بشخصـه ثم مات جاز لورثته أو للمؤجر أن يطلبوا إنهاء العقد.


*المادة 570*


1 ـ لا يترتب على إعسار المستأجر أن تحل أجرة لم تستحق.


2 ـ ومع ذلك يجوز للمؤجر أن يطلب فسخ الإيجار إذا لم تقدم له في ميعاد مناسب تأمينات تكفل الوفاء بالأجرة التي لم تحل، وكذلك يجوز للمستأجر إذا لم يرخص له في التنازل عن الإيجاز أو في عقد إيجار ثانوي أن يطلب الفسخ علـى أن يدفع تعويضاً عادلاً.


*المادة 571*


1 ـ إذا انتقلت ملكية العين المؤجرة اختيارا أو جبرا إلى شخص آخر. فلا يكون الإيجار نافذا في حق هذا الشخص إذا لم يكن له تاريخ ثابت سابق على التصـرف الذي نقل الملكية.


2 ـ ومع ذلك يجوز لمن انتقلت إليه الملكية أن يتمسك بعقد الإيجار ولو كان هـذا العقد غير نافذ في حقه.


*المادة 572*


1 ـ لا يجوز لمن انتقلت إليه ملكية العين المؤجرة ولم يكن الإيجار نافذا في حقه أن يجبر المستأجر على الإخلاء إلا بعد التنبيه عليه بذلك في المواعيد المبينة في المادة 531.


2 ـ فإذا نبَّه على المستأجر بالإخلاء قبل انقضاء الإيجار. فإن المؤجر يلتـزم بأن يدفع للمستأجر تعويضاً ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك. ولا يجبر المستأجر على الإخلاء إلا بعد أن يتقاضى التعويض من المؤجر أو من انتقلت إليه الملكية نيابة عن المؤجر أو بعد أن يحصل على تأمين كاف للوفاء بهذا التعويض.


*المادة 573*


لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يتمسك بما عجله من الأجرة قبل من انتقلت إليه الملكية إذا أثبت هذا أن المستأجر وقت الدفع كان يعلم بانتقال الملكية أو كان من المفروض حتماً أن يعلم. فإذا عجز من انتقلت إليه الملكية عن الإثبات فلا يكون له إلا الرجوع على المؤجر.


*المادة 574*


إذا اتفق على أنه يجوز للمؤجر أن ينهي العقد إذا جدت له حاجة شخصية للعين وجب عليه في استعمال هذا الحق أن ينبه على المستأجر بالإخلاء في المواعيد المبينة في المادة 531 ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغير ذلك.


*المادة 575*


1 ـ إذا كان الإيجار معين المدة. جاز لكل من المتعاقدين أن يطلب إنهاء العقد قبل انقضاء مدته إذا جدت ظروف خطيرة غير متوقعة من شأنها أن تجعـل تنفيذ الإيجار من مبدأ الأمر أو في أثناء سريانه مرهقا. على أن يراعي من يطلب إنهاء العقد مواعيد التنبيه بالإخلاء المبينة بالمادة 531 وعلى أن يعوض الطرف الآخر تعويضاً عادلاً.


2 ـ فإذا كان المؤجر هو الذي يطلب إنهاء العقد. فلا يجبر المستأجر على رد العين المؤجرة حتى يستوفي التعويض أو يحصل على تأمين كاف.


*المادة 576*


يجوز للموظف أو المستخدم إذا اقتضى عمله أن يغير محل إقامته أن يطلب إنهاء إيجار مسكنه إذا كان هذا الإيجار معين المدة. على أن يراعى المواعيد المبينة في المادة 761 ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق على غير ذلك.


*المادة 577*


إذا كان العين المؤجرة أرضا زراعية. فلا يكون المؤجر ملزماً بتسليم المستأجر المواشي والأدوات الزراعية التي توجد في الأرض إلا إذا كان الإيجار يشملها.


*المادة 578*


إذا تسلم المستأجر مواشي وأدوات زراعية مملوكة للمؤجر وجب عليه أن يرعـاها ويتعهدها بالصيانة بحسب المألوف في استغلالها.


*المادة 579*


إذا ذكر في عقد إيجار الأراضي الزراعية أن الإيجار قد عقد لسنة أو لعدة سنوات كان المقصود من ذلك أنه قد عقد لدورة زراعية سنوية أو لعدة دورات.


*المادة 580*


1 ـ يجب أن يكون استغلال المستأجر للأرض الزراعية موافقاً لمقتضيات الاستغلال المألوف وعلى المستأجر بوجه خاص أن يعمل على أن تبقى الأرض صالحة للإنتاج.


2 ـ ولا يجوز له دون رضاء المؤجر أن يدخل على الطريقة المتبعة في استغلالها أي تغيير جوهري يمتد أثره إلى ما بعد انقضاء الإيجار.


*المادة 581*


1 ـ على المستأجر أن يقوم بإجراء الإصلاحات التي يقتضيها الانتفاع المألوف بالأرض المؤجرة ويلتزم بوجه خاص بتطهير وصيانة الاقنية والمساقي والمراوي والمصارف. وكذلك القيام بأعمال الصيانة المعتادة للطرق والجسور والقناطر والأسوار والآبار والمباني المعدة للسكن أو للاستغلال. كل هذا ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو العرف بغيره.


2 ـ أما إقامة المباني والإصلاحات الكبرى للمباني القائمة وغيرها من ملحقات العين فيلتزم بها المؤجر ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو العرف بغير ذلك وكذلك يكون الحكم في الإصلاحات اللازمة للآبار والأقنية ومجاري المياه والخزانات.


*المادة 582*


إذا منع المستأجر من تهيئة الأرض للزراعة أو من بذرها أو هلك البذر كله أو أكثره وكان ذلك بسبب قوة قاهرة برئت ذمة المستأجر من الأجرة كلها أو بعضهـا بحسب الأحوال. كل هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغيره.


*المادة 583*


1 ـ إذا بذر المستأجر الأرض ثم هلك الزرع كله قبل حصاده بسبب قوة قاهرة جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب إسقاط الأجرة.


2 ـ أما إذا لم يهلك إلا بعض الزرع ولكن ترتب على الهلاك نقص كبير في ريع الأرض كان للمستأجر أن يطلب إنقاص الأجرة.


3 ـ وليس للمستأجر أن يطلب إسقاط الأجرة أو إنقاصها إذا كان قد عوض عما أصابه من ضرر بما عاد عليه من أرباح في مدة الإجارة كلها أو بما حصل عليـه من طريق التأمين أو من أي طريق آخر.


*المادة 584*


يجوز للمستأجر إذا لم تنضج غلة الأرض عند انتهاء الإيجار بسبب لا يد له فيه أن يبقى بالعين المؤجرة حتى تنضج الغلة على أن يؤدي الأجرة المناسبة.


*المادة 585*


لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يأتي عملاً يكون من شأنه أن ينقص أو يؤخر انتفاع من يخلفه. ويجب عليه بوجه خاص قبيل إخلاء الأرض أن يسمح لهذا الخلف بتهيئة الأرض وبذرها إذا لم يصبه ضرر من ذلك.


*المادة 586*


يجوز أن تعطى الأرض الزراعية والأرض المغروسة بالأشجار مزارعة للمستأجر في مقابل أخذ المؤجر جزءاً معيناً من المحصول.


*المادة 587*


تسري أحكام الإيجار على الزراعة مع مراعاة الأحكام الآتية إذا لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يخالفها.


*المادة 588*


إذا لم تعين مدة الزراعة. كانت المدة دورة زراعية سنوية.


*المادة 589*


الإيجار في الزراعة تدخل فيه الأدوات الزراعية والمواشي التي توجد في الأرض وقت التعاقد إذا كانت مملوكة للمؤجر.


*المادة 590*


1 ـ يجب على المستأجر أن يبذل في الزراعة وفي المحافظة على الزرع من العناية ما يبذله في شؤون نفسه.


2 ـ وهو مسؤول عما يصيب الأرض من التلف في أثناء الانتفاع إلا إذا أثبت أنه بذل في المحافظة عليها وفي صيانتها ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد.


3 ـ ولا يلزم المستأجر أن يعوض ما نفق من المواشي ولا ما بلي من الأدوات الزراعية بلا خطأ منه.


*المادة 591*


1 ـ توزع الغلة بين الطرفين بالنسبة المتفق عليها أو بالنسبة التـي يعينها العرف. فإذا لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف كان لكل منهما نصف الغلة.


2 ـ فإذا هلكت الغلة كلها أو بعضها بسبب قوة قاهرة. تحمل الطرفان معاً تبعة هذا الهلاك ولا يرجع أحد منهما على الآخر.


*المادة 592*


لا يجوز في الزراعة أن يتنازل المستأجر عن الإيجار أو أن يؤجر الأرض إيجاراً ثانوياً إلا برضاء المؤجر.


*المادة 593*


لا تنقضي الزراعة بموت المؤجر. ولكنها تنقضي بموت المستأجر.


*المادة 594*


1 ـ إذا انتهت الزراعة قبل انقضاء مدتها. وجب على المؤجر أن يرد للمستأجر أو لورثته ما أنفقه المستأجر على المحصول الذي لم يتم نضجه مع تعويض عادل عما قام به المستأجر من العمل.


2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا انتهت الزراعة بموت المستأجر. جاز لورثته عوضا عن استعمال حقهم في استرداد النفقات المتقدم ذكرها أن يحلوا محل مؤرثهم حتى ينضج المحصول ما داموا يستطيعون القيام بذلك على الوجه المرضي.


*المادة 595*


1 ـ للمتولي ولاية إجارة الوقف.


2 ـ فلا يملكها الموقوف عليه ولو انحصر فيه الاستحقاق إلا إذا كان معيناً من قبل الواقف أو مأذوناً له ولاية الإجارة من متول أو قاض.


*المادة 596*


ولاية قبض الأجرة للناظر لا للموقوف عليه إلا أن أذن له الناظر في قبضها.


*المادة 597*


1 ـ لا يجوز للمتولي أن يستأجر الوقف ولو بأجر المثل.


2 ـ ويجوز له أن يؤجر الوقف لأصوله وفروعه على أن يكون ذلك بأجر المثل.


*المادة 598*


لا تصح إجارة الوقف بالغبن الفاحش إلا إذا كان المؤجر هو المستحق الوحيد الذي له ولاية التصرف في الوقف. فتجوز إجارته بالغبن الفاحش في حق نفسه لا في حق من يليه من المستحقين.


*المادة 599*


1 ـ في إجارة الوقف تكون العبرة في تقدير أجر المثل بالوقت الذي أبرم فيه عقد الإيجار ولا يعتد بالتغيير الحاصل بعد ذلك.


2 ـ وإذا أجر المتولي الوقف بالغبن الفاحش. وجب على المستأجر تكملة الأجرة إلى أجر المثل وإلا فسخ العقد.


*المادة 600*


1 ـ لا يجوز للمتولي بغير إذن القاضي أن يؤجر الوقف مدة تزيد على ثلاث سنوات ولو كان ذلك بعقود مترادفة. فإذا عقدت الإجارة لمدة أطول أنقصت المـدة إلى ثلاث سنوات.


2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا كان المتولي هو الواقف أو المستحق الوحيد. جاز له أن يؤجر الوقف مدة تزيد على ثلاث سنين بلا حاجة إلى إذن القاضي. وهذا دون إخلال بحق المتولي الذي يخلفه في طلب إنقاص المدة إلى ثلاث سنين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 601*تسري أحكام عقد الإيجار على إجارة الوقف إلا إذا تعارضت مع النصوص السابقة.*المادة 602*العارية عقد يلتزم به المعير أن يسلم المستعير شيئاً غير قابل للاستهلاك ليستعملـه بلا عوض لمدة معينة أو في غرض معين على أن يرده بعد الاستعمال.*المادة 603*يلتزم المعير أن يسلم المستعير الشيء المعار بالحالة التي يكون عليها وقت انعـقاد العارية. وأن يتركه للمستعير طول مدة العارية.*المادة 604*1 ـ لا ضمان على المعير في استحقاق الشيء المعار إلا أن يكون هناك اتفاق على الضمان أو أن يكون المعير قد تعمد إخفاء سبب الاستحقاق.2 ـ ولا ضمان عليه كذلك في العيوب الخفية غير أنه إذا تعمد إخفاء العيب أو إذا ضمن سلامة الشيء منه لزمه تعويض المستعير عن كل ضرر يسببه ذلك*المادة 605*1 ـ ليس للمستعير أن يستعمل الشيء المعار إلا على الوجه المعين وبالقدر المحدد. وذلك طبقاً لما بينه العقد أو تقبله طبيعة الشيء أو يعينه العرف. ولا يجوز له دون إذن المعير أن يتنازل عن الاستعمال للغير ولو على سبيل التبرع.2 ـ ولا يكون مسؤولاً عما يلحق الشيء من تغيير أو تلف يسببه الاستعمال الـذي تبيحه العارية.*المادة 606*1 ـ إذا اقتضى استعمال الشيء نفقة من المستعير فليس له استردادها وهو مكلف بالنفقة اللازمة لصيانة الشيء صيانة معتادة.2 ـ وله أن ينزع من الشي المعار كل ما يكون قد أضافه إليه. على أن يعيد الشيء إلى حالته الأصلية.*المادة 607*1 ـ على المستعير أن يبذل في المحافظة على الشيء العناية التي يبذلها في المحافظة على ماله دون أن ينزل في ذلك عن عناية الرجل المعتاد.2 ـ وفي كل حال يكون ضامناً لهلاك الشيء إذا نشأ الهلاك عن حادث مفاجئ أو قوة قاهرة، وكان في وسعه أن يتحاشاه باستعمال شيء من ملكه الخاص أو كان بين أن ينقذ شيئاً مملوكاً له أو الشيء المعار فاختار أن ينقذ ما يملكه.*المادة 608*1 ـ متى انتهت العارية، وجب على المستعير أن يرد الشيء الذي تسلمه بالحالة التي يكون عليها، وذلك دون إخلال بمسؤوليته عن الهلاك أو التلف.2 ـ ويجب رد الشيء في المكان الذي يكون المستعير قد تسلمه فيه، ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 609*1 ـ تنتهي العارية بانقضاء الأجل المتفق عليه. فإذا لم يعين لها أجل، انتهت باستعمال الشيء فيما أعير من أجله.2 ـ فإن لم يكن هناك سبيل لتعيين مدة العارية، جاز للمعير أن يطلب إنهاءها في أي وقت.3 ـ وفي كل حال، يجوز للمستعير أن يرد الشيء المعار قبل انتهاء العارية. غير أنه إذا كان هذا الرد يضر المعير فلا يرغم على قبوله.*المادة 610*يجوز للمعير أن يطلب في أي وقت إنهاء العارية في الأحوال الآتية:أ ـ إذا عرضت له حاجة عاجلة للشيء لم تكن متوقعة. 
ب ـ إذا أساء المستعير استعمال الشيء، أو قصر في الاحتياط الواجب للمحافظـة عليه. 
ج ـ إذا أعسر المستعير بعد انعقاد العارية، أو كان معسراً قبل ذلك دون علم من المعير*المادة 611*تنتهي العارية بموت المستعير، ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغيره.*المادة 612*المقاولة عقد يتعهد بمقتضاه أحد المتعاقدين أن يصنع شيئاً، أو أن يؤدي عملاً، لقاء أجر يتعهد به المتعاقد الآخر.*المادة 613*1 ـ يجوز أن يقتصر المقاول على التعهد بتقديم عمله، على أن يقدم رب العمل المادة التي يستخدمها أو يستعين بها في القيام بعمله.2 ـ كما يجوز أن يتعهد المقاول بتقديم العمل والمادة معاً.*المادة 614*إذا تعهد المقاول بتقديم مادة العمل، كلها أو بعضها، كان مسؤولاً عن جودتها وعليه ضمانها لرب العمل.*المادة 615*1 ـ إذا كان رب العمل هو الذي قدم المادة، فعلى المقاول أن يحرص عليها ويراعي أصول الفن في استخدامه لها، وأن يؤدي حساباً لرب العمل عما استعملها فيه ويرد إليه ما بقي منها. فإذا صار شيء من هذه المادة غير صالح للاستعمال بسب إهماله أو قصور كفايته الفنية، التزم برد قيمة هذا الشيء لرب العمل.2 ـ وعلى المقاول أن يأتي بما يحتاج إليه في إنجاز العمل من أدوات ومهمات إضافية، ويكون ذلك على نفقته. هذا ما لم يقض الاتفاق، أو عرف الحرفة، بغيره.*المادة 616*1 ـ إذا ثبت أثناء سير العمل أن المقاول يقوم به على وجه معيب أو مناف للعقد، جاز لرب العمل أن ينذره بأن يعدل من طريقة التنفيذ خلال أجل معقول يعينه له. فإذا انقضى الاجل دون أن يرجع المقاول إلى الطريقة الصحيحة، جاز لرب العمل أن يطلب إما فسخ العقد وإما أن يتعهد إلى مقاول آخر بإنجاز العمل على نفقة المقاول الأول، طبقاً لأحكام المادة 210.2 ـ على أنه يجوز طلب فسخ العقد في الحال دون حاجة إلى تعيين أجل إذا كـان اصلاح ما في طريقة التنفيذ من عيب مستحيلاً.*المادة 617*1 ـ يضمن المهندس المعماري والمقاول متضامنين ما يحدث خلال عشر سنوات من تهدم كلي أو جزئي فيما شيدوه من مبان أو أقاموه من منشآت ثابتة أخرى وذلك ولو كان التهدم ناشئاً عن عيب في الأرض ذاتها، أو كان رب العمل قد أجاز إقامة المنشآت المعيبة. ما لم يكن المتعاقدان في هذه الحالة قد أراد أن تبقى هذه المنشآت مدة أقل من عشر سنوات.2 ـ ويشمل الضمان المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة ما يوجد في المباني والمنشآت في عيوب يترتب عليها تهديد متانة البناء وسلامته.3 ـ وتبدأ مدة السنوات العشر من وقت تسلم العمل.4 ـ ول اتسري هذه المادة على ما قد يكون للمقاول من حق الرجوع على المقاولين الثانويين.*المادة 618*إذا اقتصر المهندس المعماري على وضع التصميم، دون أن يكلف الرقابة على التنفيذ، لم يكن مسؤولاً إلا عن العيوب التي أتت من التصميم.*المادة 619*يكون باطلاً كل شرط يقصد به إعفاء المهندسين المعمارين والمقاول من الضمان، أو الحد منه.*المادة 620*تسقط دعاوى الضمان المتقدمة بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من وقت حصول التهدم أو انكشاف العيب.*المادة 621*متى أتم المقاول العمل ووضعه تحت تصرف رب العمل، وجب على هذا أن يبادر إلى تسلمه في أقرب وقت ممكن بحسب العرف. فإذا امتنع دون سبب مشروع عن التسلم، رغم دعوته إلى ذلك بانذار رسمي، اعتبر أن العمل قد سلم إليه.*المادة 622*يستحق دفع الآجر عند تسلم العمل. إلا إذا قضى العرف أو الاتفاق بغير ذلك.*المادة 623*1 ـ إذا أبرم عقد بمقتضى مقايسة على أساس الوحدة، وتبين في أثناء العمل أن من الضروري لتنفيذ التصميم المتفق عليه مجاوزة المقايسة المقدرة مجاوزة محسوسة، وجب على المقاول أن يخطر في الحال رب العمل بذلك مبيناً مقدار مـا يتوقعه من زيادة في الثمن. فإن لم يفعل سقط حقه في استرداد ما جاوز به قيمة المقايسة.2 ـ فإذا كانت المجاوزة التي يقتضيها تنفيذ التصميم جسيمة، جاز لرب العمـل أن يتحلل من العقد ويقف التنفيذ على أن يكون ذلك دون ابطاء، مع ايفاء المقاول قيمة ما أنجزه من الأعمال، وما أنفقه من المصروفات مقدرة وفقاً لشروط العقد، دون أن يعوضه عما كان يستطيع كسبه لو أنه أتم العمل.*المادة 624*1 ـ إذا أبرم العقد بأجر اجمالي على أساس تصميم اتفق عليه مع رب العمل، فليس للمقاول أن يطالب بأية زيادة في الآجر، ولو حدث في هذا التصميم تعديل أو إضافة، إلا أن يكون ذلك راجعاً إلى خطأ من رب العمل، أو أن يكون مأذوناً به منه واتفق مع المقاول على أجره.2 ـ ويجب أن يحصل هذا الاتفاق كتابة، إلا إذا كان العقد الأصلي ذاته قد اتفق عليه مشافهة.*المادة 625*إذا لم يحدد الآجر سلفاً، وجب الرجوع في تحديده إلى قيمة العمل ونفقات المقاول.*المادة 626*1 ـ يستحق المهندس المعماري أجراً مستقلاً عن وضع التصميم وعمـل المقايسة، وآخر عن إدارة الأعمال.2 ـ فإن لم يحدد في العقد هذه الأجور وجب تقديرها وفقاً للعرف الجاري.3 ـ غير أنه إذا لم يتم العمل بمقتضى التصميم الذي وضعه المهندس وجب تقدير الأجر بحسب الزمن الذي استغرقه وضع التصميم مع مراعاة طبيعة هذا العمل.*المادة 627*1 ـ يجوز للمقاول أن يكل تنفيذ العمل في جملته، أو في جزء منه، إلى مقاول ثانوي، إذا لم يمنعه من ذلك شرط في العقد، أو لم تكن طبيعة العمل تفترض الاعتماد على كفايته الشخصية.2 ـ ولكنه يبقى في هذه الحالة مسؤولاً عن المقاول الثانوي قبل رب العمل.*المادة 628*ـ يكون للمقاولين الثانويين، وللعمال الذين يشتغلون لحساب المقاول في تنفيذ العمل، حق مطالبة رب العمل مباشرة بما لا يجاوز القدر الذي يكون مديناً به للمقاول الاصلي من وقت رفع الدعوى. ويكون لعمال المقاولين الثانويين مثل هذا الحق قبل كل من المقاول الاصلي ورب العمل.2 ـ ولهم في حالة إلقاء الحجز من أحدهم تحت يد رب العمل أو المقاول الأصلي امتياز على المبالغ المستحقة للمقاول الاصلي أو للمقاول الثانوي وقت إلقاء الحجز. ويكون الامتياز لكل منهم بنسبة حقه. ويجوز أداء هذه المبالغ إليهم مباشرة.3 ـ وحقوق المقاولين الثانويين والعمال، المقررة بمقتضى هذه المادة، مقدمة على حقوق من يتنازل له المقاول عن دينه قبل رب العمل.*المادة 629*1 ـ لرب العمل أن يتحلل من العقد ويقف التنفيذ في أي وقت قبل اتمامه، على أن يعوض المقاول عن جميع ما أنفقه من المصروفات وما أنجزه عن الأعمال وما كان يستطيع كسبه لو أنه أتم العمل.2 ـ على أنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تخفض التعويض المستحق عما فات المقاول مـن كسب، إذا كانت الظروف تجعل هذا التخفيض عادلاً. ويتعين عليها بوجه خاص أن تنقص منه ما يكون المقاول قد اقتصده من جراء تحلل رب العمل من العقد وما يكون قد كسبه باستخدام وقته في أمر آخر.*المادة 630*ينقضي عقد المقاولة باستحالة تنفيذ العمل المعقود عليه.*المادة 631*1 ـ إذا هلك الشيء بسبب حادث مفاجئ قبل تسليمه لرب العمل، فليس للمقاول أن يطالب لا بثمن عمله ولا برد نفقاته. ويكون هلاك المادة على من قام بتوريدها من الطرفين.2 ـ أما إذا كان المقاول قد أعذر أن يسلم الشيء، أو كان هلاك الشيء أو تلفه قبل التسليم راجعاً إلى خطئه، وجب عليه أن يعوض رب العمل عما يكون هذا قـد ورده من مادة العمل.3 ـ فإذا كان رب العمل هو الذي أعذر أن يتسلم الشيء، أو إذا كان هلاك الشيء أو تلفه راجعاً إلى خطأ منه أو إلى عيب في المادة التي قام بتوريدها، فإن هلاك المادة عليه، وكان للمقاول الحق في الأجر وفي التعويض عند الاقتضاء.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 632*ينقضي عقد المقاولة بموت المقاول إذا كانت مؤهلاته الشخصية محل اعتبار في التعاقد. فإن لم تكن محل اعتبار، فلا ينتهي العقد من تلقاء نفسه ولا يجوز لرب العمل فسخه في غير الحالات التي تطبق فيها المادة 629 الا إذا لم تتوافر في ورثة المقاول الضمانات الكافية لحسن تنفيذ العمل.المادة 6331 ـ إذا انقضى العقد بموت المقاول، وجب على رب العمل أن يدفع للتركة قيمة ما تم من الأعمال، وما أنفق لتنفيذ ما لم يتم، وذلك بقدر النفع الذي يعود عليه مـن هذه الأعمال والنفقات.2 ـ ويجوز لرب العمل، في نظير ذلك، أن يطالب بتسليم المواد التي يتـم اعدادها والرسوم التي بدء في تنفيذها، على أن يدفع عنها تعويضاً عادلاً.3 ـ وتسري هذه الأحكام أيضاً إذا بدأ المقاول في تنفيذ العمل ثم أصبح عاجزاً عن إتمامه لسبب لا يد له فيه.*المادة 634*التزام المرافق العامة عقد الغرض منه إدارة مرفق عام ذي صفة إقتصادية. ويكون هذا العقد بين جهة الإدارة المختصة بتنظيم هذا المرفق وبين فرد أو شركة يعهد إليها باستغلال المرفق فترة معينة من الزمن.*المادة 635*ملتزم المرفق يتعهد بمقتضى العقد الذي يبرمه مع عميله بأن يؤدي لهذا العميل، على الوجه المألوف، الخدمات المقابلة للأجر الذي يقبضه، وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في عقد الالتزام وملحقاته، وللشروط التي تقتضيها طبيعة العمل ويقتضيها ما ينظم هذا العمل من قوانين.*المادة 636*1 ـ إذا كان ملتزم المرفق محتكراً قانونياً أو فعلياً، وجب عليه أن يحـقق المساواة بين عملائه، سواء في الخدمات العامة أو في تقاضي الأجور.2 ـ ولا تحول المساواة دون أن تكون هناك معاملة خاصة تنطوي على تخفيض الاجور أو الاعفاء منها، على أن ينتفع بهذه المعاملة من يطلب ذلك ممـن توافرت فيه شروط يعينها الملتزم بوجه عام. ولكن المساواة تحرم على الملتزم أن يمنح أحد عملائه ميزات يرفض منحها للآخرين.3 ـ وكل تمييز يمنح على خلاف ما تقضي به الفقرة السابقة، يوجب على الملتزم أن يعوض الضرر الذي قد يصيب الغير من جراء ما يترتب على هذا التمييز من إخلال بالتوازن الطبيعي في المنافسة المشروعة.*المادة 637*1 ـ يكون لتعريفات الاسعار التي قررتها السلطة العامة قوة القانون بالنسبة إلى العقود التي يبرمها الملتزم مع عملائه، فلا يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يتفقا على ما يخالفها.2 ـ ويجوز عادة النظر في هذه القوائم وتعديلها، فإذا عدلت الاسعار المعمول بـها وصدق على التعديل، سرت الاسعار الجديدة دون أثر رجعي من الوقت الذي عينه قرار التصديق لسريانها. وما يكون جارياً وقت التعديل من اشتراكات في المرفق العام يسري عليه هذا التعديل من زيادة أو نقص في الأجور وذلك فيما بقي من المدة بعد التاريخ المعين لسريان الاسعار الجديدة.*المادة 638*1 ـ كل انحراف أو غلط يقع عند تطبيق تعريفة الأسعار على العقود الفردية يكون قابلاً للتصحيح.2 ـ فإذا وقع الانحراف أو الغلط ضد مصلحة العميل، كان له الحق في استرداد ما دفعه زيادة في الأسعار المقررة. وإذا وقع ضد مصلحة الملتزم بالمرفق العـام، كان له الحق في استكمال ما نقص من الأسعار المقررة. ويكون باطلاً كل اتفاق يخالف ذلك. ويسقط الحق في الحالتين بانقضاء سنة من وقت قبض الاجور التي لا تتفق مع الاسعار المقررة.*المادة 639*1 ـ على عملاء المرافق المتعلقة بتوزيع المياه والكهرباء والقوى المحركة ومشابه ذلك، أن يتحملوا ما يلازم أدوات المرافق عادة من عطل أو خلل لمدة قصيرة، كهذا الذي تقتضيه صيانة الادوات التي يدار بها المرفق.2 ـ ولملتزمي هذه المرافق أن يدفعوا مسؤوليتهم عما يصيب المرفق من عطل أو خلل يزيد على المألوف في مدته و جسامته إذا أثبتوا أن ذلك يرجع إلى قوه قاهرة خارجة عن إدارة المرفق أو إلى حادث مفاجىء وقع في هذه الإدارة دون أن يكون في وسع أية إدارة يقظة غير مقترة أن تتوقع حصوله أو أن تدرأ نتائجه.ويعتبر الاضراب حادثاً مفاجئاً إذا استطاع الملتزم إقامة الدليل على أن وقوع الاضراب كان دون خطأ منه، وأنه لم يكن في وسعه أن يستبدل بالعمال المضربين غيرهم أو أن يتلافى نتيجة إضرابهم بأية وسلية أخرى.*المادة 640*عقد العمل هو الذي يتعهد فيه أحد المتعاقدين بأن يعمل في خدمة المتعاقد الآخر وتحت إدارته أو إشرافه مقابل أجر يتعهد به المتعاقد الآخر.*المادة 641*1 ـ لا تسري الأحكام الواردة في هذا الفصل إلا بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه، صراحة أو ضمناً، مع التشريعات الخاصة التي تتعلق بالعمل.2 ـ وتبين هذه التشريعات طوائف العمال الذين لا تسري عليهم هذه الأحكام.*المادة 642*1 ـ تسري أحكام عقد العمل على العلاقة بين أرباب العمل وبين الطوافين والممثلين التجاريين الجوابين ومندوبي التأمين وغيرهم من الوسطاء، ولو كانوا مأجورين بطريق العمالة، أو كانوا يعملون لحساب جملة من أرباب الأعمال، ما دام هؤلاء الأشخاص تابعين لأرباب العمل وخاضعين لرقابتهم.2 ـ وإذا انتهت خدمات الممثل التجاري أو المندوب الجواب، ولو كان ذلك بانتهاء المدة المعينة في عقد استخدامه، كان له الحق أن يتقاضى على سبيل الاجر العمالة أو الخصم المتفق عليه أو الذي يقضي به العرف عن التوصيات التي لم تبلغ رب العمل الا بعد خروج الممثل التجاري أو المندوب الجواب من خدمته، متى كانت هذه التوصيات نتيجة مباشرة لما قام به هؤلاء المستخدمون من سعي لدى العملاء أثناء مدة خدمتهم. على أنه لا يجوز لهم المطالبة بهذا الحق إلا خلال المدة المعتادة التي يقررها العرف بالنسبة إلى كل مهنة.*المادة 643*لا يشترط في عقد العمل أي شكل خاص، ما لم تنص القوانين والقرارات الإدارية على خلاف ذلك.*المادة 644*1 ـ يجوز أن يبرم عقد العمل لخدمة معينة أو لمدة معينة. كما يجوز أن يكون غير معين المدة.2 ـ إن عقد العمل لمدة حياة العامل، أو رب العمل، أو لأكثر مـن خمس سنوات، باطل حكماً.*المادة 645*1 ـ يجوز أن يبرم عقد العمل لخدمة معينة أو لمدة معينة. كما يجوز أن يكون غير معين المدة.2 ـ إن عقد العمل لمدة حياة العامل، أو رب العمل، أو لأكثر من خمس سنـوات، باطل حكماً.*المادة 646*1 ـ إذا أبرم العقد لتنفيذ عمل معين، انتهى بانقضاء العمل المتفق عليه.2 ـ فإذا كان العمل قابلًا بطبيعته لأن يتجدد، واستمر تنفيذ العقد بعد انتهاء العمـل المتفق عليه، اعتبر العقد تجدد تجديداً ضمنياً المدة اللازمة للقيام بالعمل ذاته مرة أخرى.*المادة 647*يفترض في أداء الخدمة أن يكون بأجر، إذا كان قوام هذه الخدمة عملاً لم تجر العادة بالتبرع به، أو عملاً داخلاً في مهنة من أداه.*المادة 648*1 ـ إذا لم تنص العقود الفردية أو العقود الجماعية أو نظام العمل أو النظام الأساسي للعمال على الأجر الذي يلتزم به صاحب العمل، أخذ بالأجر المقدر لعمل من ذات النوع إن وجد، وإلا قدر الأجر طبقاً لعرف المهنة وعرف الجهة التي يؤدى فيها العمل. فإن لم يوجد عرف، تولى القاضي تقدير الأجر وفقاً لمقتضيات العدالة.2 ـ ويتبع ذلك أيضاً في تحديد نوع الخدمة الواجب على العامل أداؤها وفي تحديد مداها.*المادة 649*تعتبر المبالغ الآتية جزءاً لا يتجزأ من الأجر، وتحسب في تعيين القدر الجائز الحجز عليه:1 ـ العمالة التي تعطى للطوافين والمندوبين الجوابين والممثلين التجاريين.2 ـ النسب المئوية التي تدفع إلى مستخدمي المحال التجارية عن ثمن ما يبيعونه، والعلاوات التي تصرف لهم بسبب غلاء المعيشة.3 ـ كل منحة تعطى للعامل علاوة على المرتب، وما يصرف له جزاء أمانتـه أو في مقابل زيادة أعبائه العائلية وما شابه ذلك، إذا كانت هذه المبالغ مقررة في عقود العمل الفردية أو نظام المعمل أو النظام الاساسي للعمال أو جرى العرف بمنحها حتى أصبح عمال المعمل يعتبرونها جزءاً من الأجر لا تبرعاً. على أن تكون هذه المبالغ معلومة المقدار قبل الحجز.*المادة 650*1 ـ لا يلتحق بالأجر ما يعطى على سبيل الوهبة، إلا في الصناعة أو التجارة التي جرى فيها العرف بدفع وهبة تكون لها قاعدة تسمح بضبطها.2 ـ وتعتبر الوهبة جزءاً من الآجر، إذا كان ما يدفعه منها العملاء إلى مستخدمي المتجر الواحد يجمع في صندوق مشترك ليقوم رب العمل بعد ذلك بتوزيعه على هؤلاء المستخدمين بنفسه أو تحت إشرافه.3 ـ ويجوز في بعض الصناعات، كصناعة الفنادق والمقاهي والمشارب، ألا يكون للعامل أجر سوى ما يحصل عليه من وهبة وما يتناوله من طعام.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 651*يجب على العامل:أ ـ أن يؤدي العمل بنفسه، وأن يبذل في تأديته من العناية ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد. 
ب ـ أن يأتمر بأوامر رب العمل الخاصة بتنفيذ العمل المتفق عليه الذي يدخل في وظيفة العامل، إذا لم يكن في هذه الأوامر ما يخالف العقد أو القانون أو الآداب، ولم يكن في إطاعتها ما يعرض للخطر. 
جـ أن يحرص على حفظ الأشياء المسلمة إليه لتأدية عمله. 
د ـ أن يحتفظ بأسرار العمل الصناعية والتجارية حتى بعد انقضاء العقد.*المادة 652*1 ـ إذا كان العمل الموكول إلى العامل يسمح له بمعرفة عملاء رب العمل، أو بالاطلاع على سر أعماله، كان للطرفين أن يتفقا على ألا يجوز للعامل بعـد انتهاء العقد أن ينافس رب العمل، ولا أن يشترك في أي مشروع يقوم بمنافسته.2 ـ غير أنه يشترط لصحة هذا الاتفاق أن يتوافر فيه مايأتي:أ ـ أن يكون العامل بالغاً رشده وقت إبرام العقد. 
ب ـ أن يكون القيد محدوداً من حيث الزمان والمكان ونوع العمل بالقدر الضروري لحماية مصالح رب العمل المشروعة.3 ـ ولا يجوز أن يتمسك رب العمل بهذا الاتفاق إذا فسخ العقد أو رفض تجديده دون أن يقع من العامل ما يبرر ذلك. كما لا يجوز له التمسك بالاتفاق إذا وقع منه هو ما يبرر فسخ العامل للعقد.*المادة 653*إذا اتفق على شرط جزائي في حالة الإخلال بالامتناع عن المنافسة، وكان في الشرط مبالغة تجعله وسيلة لإجبار العامل على البقاء في صناعة رب العمل مدة أطول من المدة المتفق عليها، كان هذا الشرط باطلاً، وينسحب بطلانه أيضاً إلى شرط عدم المنافسة في جملته.*المادة 654*1 ـ إذا وفق العامل إلى اختراع جديد في أاثناء خدمته رب العمل، فلا يكون لهـذا أي حق في ذلك الاختراع، ولو كان العامل قد استنبطه بمناسبة ما قام به من أعمال في خدمة رب العمل.2 ـ على أن ما يستنبطه العامل من اختراعات في أثناء عمله يكون من حـق رب العمل، إذا كانت طبيعة الأعمال التي تعهد بها العامل تقتضي منه إفراغ جهده في الابتداع، أو إذا كان رب العمل قد اشترط في العقد صراحة أن يكون له الـحق فيما يهتدي إليه من المخترعات.3 ـ وإذا كان الاختراع ذا أهمية إقتصادية جدية، جاز للعامل في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة أن يطالب بمقابل خاص يقدر وفقاً لمقتضيات العدالة. ويراعى في تقدير هذا المقابل مقدار المعونة التي قدمها رب العمل وما استخدم في هذا السبيل من منشآته.*المادة 655*يجب على العامل، إلى جانب الالتزامات المبينة في المواد السابقة، أن يقوم بالالتزامات التي تفرضها القوانين الخاصة.*المادة 656*يلتزم رب العمل أن يدفع للعامل أجرته في الزمان والمكان اللذين يحددهما العقد أو العرف، مع مراعاة ما تقضي به القوانين الخاصة بذلك.*المادة 657*1 ـ إذا نص العقد على أن يكون للعامل، فوق الأجر المتفق عليه أو بدلاً منه، حق في جزء من أرباح رب العمل، أو في نسبة مئوية من جملة الإيراد أو من مقدار الانتاج، أو من قيمة ما يتحقق من وفر، أو ما شاكل ذلك، وجب على رب العمل أن يقدم إلى العامل بعد كل جرد بياناً بما يستحقه من ذلك.2 ـ ويجب على رب العمل، فوق هذا، أن يقدم إلى العامل، أو إلى شخص موثوق به يعينه ذوو الشأن أو يعينه القاضي، المعلومات الضرورية للتحقق من صحة هذا البيان، وأن يأذن له في ذلك بالاطلاع على دفاتره.*المادة 658*إذا حضر العامل أو المستخدم لمزاولة عمله في الفترة اليومية التي يلزمه بها عقد العمل، أو أعلن أنه مستعد لمزاولة عمله في هذه الفترة، ولم يمنعه عن العمل إلا سبب راجع إلى رب العمل، كان له الحق في أجر ذلك اليوم.*المادة 659*تجب على رب العمل، إلى جانب التزاماته المبينة في المواد السابقة، أن يقوم بالالتزامات التي تفرضها القوانين الخاصة.*المادة 660*1 ـ ينتهي عقد العمل بانقضاء مدته، أو بإنجاز العمل الذي أبرم من أجله، وذلك دون الإخلال بأحكام المادتين 644 و 645.2 ـ فإن لم تعين مدة العقد، بالاتفاق أو بنوع العمل أو بالغرض منه، جاز لكل من المتعاقدين أن يضع حداً لعلاقته مع المتعاقد الآخر، ويجب في استعمال هذا الحق أن يسبقه إخطار. وطريقة الإخطار ومدته تبينها القوانين الخاصة.*المادة 661*1 ـ إذا كان العقد قد أبرم لمدة غير معينة، ونقضه أحد المتعاقدين دون مراعاة لميعاد الاخطار، أو قبل انقضاء هذا الميعاد، لزمه أن يعوض المتعاقد الآخر عن مدة هذا الميعاد، أو عن المدة الباقية منه. ويشمل التعويض، فوق الأجر المحدد الذي كان يستحق خلال هذه المدة، جميع ملحقات الأجر التي تكون ثابتة ومعينة، مع مراعاة ما تقضي به القوانين الخاصة.2 ـ فإذا فسخ العقد بتعسف من أحد المتعاقدين، كان للمتعاقد الآخر إلى جانب التعويض الذي يكون مستحقاً له بسبب عدم مراعاة ميعاد الإخطار الحق في تعويض ما أصابه من ضرر بسبب فسخ العقد فسخاً تعسفياً. ويعتبر التسريح تعسفياً إذا وقع بسبب حجوز وقعت تحت يد رب العمل، أو وقع هذا التسريح بسبب ديون يكون العامل قد التزم بها للغير.*المادة 662*1 ـ يجوز الحكم بالتعويض عن التسريح، ولو لم يصدر هذا التسريح من رب العمل، إذا كان هذا الأخير قد دفع العامل بتصرفاته، وعلى الأخص بمعاملته الجائرة ومخالفته شروط العقد، إلى أن يكون هو في الظاهر الذي أنهى العقد.2 ـ ونقل العامل إلى مركز أقل ميزة أو ملائمة من المركز الذي كان يشغله لغير ما ذنب جناه لا يعد عملاً تعسفياً بطريق غير مباشر إذا ما اقتضته مصلحة العمل، ولكنه يعد كذلك إذا كان الغرض منه إساءة العامل.*المادة 663*1 ـ لا يفسخ عقد العمل بوفاة رب العمل، ما لم تكن شخصيته قد روعيت في إبرام العقد. ولكن ينفسخ العقد بوفاة العامل.2 ـ ويراعى في فسخ العقد لوفاة العامل، أو لمرضه مرضاً طويلاً أو لسبب قاهر آخر من شأنه أن يمنع العامل من الاستمرار في العمل، الأحكام التي نصت عـليها القوانين الخاصة.*المادة 664*1 ـ تسقط بالتقادم الدعاوى الناشئة عن عقد العمل بانقضاء سنة تبدأ من وقت انتهاء العقد، إلا فيما يتعلق بالعمالة والمشاركة في الأرباح والنسب المئوية في جملة الإيراد، فإن المدة فيها لا تبدأ إلا من الوقت الذي يسلم فيه رب العمل إلى العامل بياناً بما يستحقه بحسب آخر جرد.2 ـ ولا يسري هذا التقادم الخاص على الدعاوى المتعلقة بانتهاك حرمة الأسـرار التجارية، أو بتنفيذ نصوص عقد العمل التي ترمي إلى ضمان احترام هذه الأسرار.*المادة 665*الوكالة عقد بمقتضاه يلتزم الوكيل بأن يقوم بعمل قانوني لحساب الموكل.*المادة 666*يجب أن يتوافر في الوكالة الشكل الواجب توافره في العمل القانوني الذي يكون محل الوكالة، ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 667*1 ـ الوكالة الواردة في ألفاظ عامة لا تخصيص فيها، حتى لنوع العمل القانوني الحاصل فيه التوكيل، لا تخول الوكيل صفة إلا في أعمال الإدارة.2 ـ ويعد من أعمال الإدارة الإيجار إذا لم تزد مدته على ثلاث سنوات وأعمال الحفظ والصيانة واستيفاء الحقوق ووفاء الديوان. ويدخل فيها أيضاً كل عمل من أعمال التصرف تقتضيه الإدارة، كبيع المحصول وبيع البضاعة أو المنقول الذي يسرع إليه التلف وشراء ما يستلزمه الشيء محل الوكالة من أدوات لحفظه واستغلاله.*المادة 668*1 ـ لا بد من وكالة خاصة في كل عمل ليس من أعمال الإدارة. وبوجه خاص في البيع والرهن والتبرعات والصلح والاقرار والتحكيم وتوجيه اليمين والمرافعـة أمام القضاء.2 ـ والوكالة الخاصة في نوع معين من أنواع الأعمال القانونية تصح ولو لم يعين محل هذا العمل على وجه التخصيص، إلا إذا كان العمل من التبرعات.3 ـ والوكالة الخاصة لا تجعل للوكيل صفة إلا في مباشرة الأمور المحددة فيها، وما تقتضيه هذه الأمور من توابع ضرورية، وفقاً لطبيعة كل أمر وللعرف الجاري.*المادة 669*1 ـ الوكيل ملزم بتنفيذ الوكالة دون أن يجاوز حدودها المرسومة.2 ـ على أنه له أن يخرج عن هذه الحدود متى كان من المستحيل عليه إخطار الموكل سلفاً وكانت الظروف يغلب فيها الظن بأن الموكل ما كان الا ليوافق على هذا التصرف. وعلى الوكيل في هذه الحالة أن يبادر بإبلاغ الموكل خروجه عن حدود الوكالة.*المادة 670*1 ـ إذا كانت الوكالة بلا أجر، وجب على الوكيل أن يبذل في تنفيذها العناية التـي يبذلها في أعماله الخاصة، دون أن يكلف في ذلك أزيد من عناية الرجل المعتاد.2 ـ فإذا كانت بأجر، وجب على الوكيل أن يبذل دائماً في تنفيذها عناية الرجل المعتاد.*المادة 671*على الوكيل أن يوافي الموكل بالمعلومات الضرورية عما وصل إليه في تنفيذ الوكالة وأن يقدم له حساباً عنها.*المادة 672*1 ـ ليس للوكيل أن يستعمل مال الموكل لصالح نفسه.2 ـ وعليه فوائد المبالغ التي استخدمها لصالحه من وقت استخدامها، وعليـه أيضاً فوائد ما تبقى في ذمته من حساب الوكالة من وقت أن يعذر.*المادة 673*1 ـ إذا تعدد الوكلاء كانوا مسؤولين بالتضامن، متى كانت الوكالة غير قابلة للانقسام، أو كان الضرر الذي أصاب الموكل نتيجة خطأ مشترك. على أن الوكلاء، ولو كانوا متضامنين، لا يسألون عما فعله أحدهم مجاوزاً حدود الوكالة أو متعسفاً في تنفيذها.2 ـ وإذا عين الوكلاء في عقد واحد، دون أن يرخص في انفرادهم في العمل، كان عليهم أن يعملوا مجتمعين، الا إذا كان العمل مما لا يحتاج فيه إلى تبادل الرأي كقبض الدين أو وفائه.*المادة 674*1 ـ إذا أناب الوكيل عنه غيره في تنفيذ الوكالة، دون أن يكون مرخصاً له في ذلك، كان مسؤولاً عن عمل النائب كما لو كان هذا العمل قد صدر منه هو. ويكون الوكيل ونائبه في هذه الحالة متضامنين في المسؤولية.2 ـ أما إذا رخص للوكيل في إنابة نائب عنه دون أن يعين شخص النائب، فإن الوكيل لا يكون مسؤولاً إلا عن خطئه في اختيار نائبه أو عن خطئه فيما أصدر له من تعليمات.3 ـ ويجوز في الحالتين السابقتين للموكل ولنائب الوكيل أن يرجع كل منهما مباشرة على الاخر.*المادة 675*1 ـ الوكالة تبرعية، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك صراحة، أو يستخلص ضمناً من حالة الوكيل.2 ـ فإذا اتفق على أجر للوكالة، كان هذا الاجر خاضعاً لتقدير القاضي، إلا إذا دفع طوعاً بعد تنفيذ الوكالة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 676*على الموكل أن يرد للوكيل ما أنفقه في تنفيذ الوكالة التنفيذ المعتاد مع الفوائد من وقت الاتفاق، وذلك مهما كان حظ الوكيل من النجاح في تنفيذ الوكالة. فإذا اقتضى تنفيذ الوكالة أن يقدم الموكل للوكيل مبالغ للانفاق منها في شؤون الوكالة، وجب على الموكل أن يقدم هذه المبالغ إذا طلب الوكيل ذلك.*المادة 677*يكون الموكل مسؤولاً عما أصاب التوكيل من ضرر دون خطأ منه بسبب تنفيذ الوكالة تنفيذاً معتاداً.*المادة 678*إذا وكل أشخاص متعددون وكيلاً واحداً في عمل مشترك، كان جميع الموكلين متضامنين قبل الوكيل في تنفيذ الوكالة، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.*المادة 679*تطبق المواد من 105 إلى 108 الخاصة بالنيابة في علاقة الموكل والوكيل بالغير الذي يتعامل مع الوكيل.*المادة 680*تنتهي الوكالة بإتمام العمل الموكل فيه، أو بانتهاء الاجل المعين للوكالة. وتنتهي أيضاً بموت الموكل أو الوكيل.*المادة 681*1 ـ يجوز للموكل، في أي وقت، أن ينهي الوكالة أو يقيدها، ولو وجد اتفاق يخالف ذلك. فإن كانت الوكالة بأجر، فإن الموكل يكون ملزماً بتعويض الوكيل عن الضرر الذي لحقه من جراء عزله في وقت غير مناسب أو بغير عذر مقبول.2 ـ على أنه إذا كانت الوكالة صادرة لصالح الوكيل، أو لصالح أجنبي، فلا يجوز للموكل أن ينهي الوكالة أو يقيدها دون رضاء من صدرت الوكالة لصالحه.*المادة 682*1 ـ يجوز للوكيل أن يتنازل في أي وقت عن الوكالة، ولو وجد اتفاق يخالف ذلك. ويتم التنازل بإبلاغه للموكل. فإذا كانت الوكالة بأجر، فإن الوكيل يكون ملزماً بتعويض الموكل عن الضرر الذي لحق من جراء التنازل في وقت غير مناسب وبغير عذر مقبول.2 ـ غير أنه لا يجوز للوكيل أن يتنازل عن الوكالة متى كانت صادرة لصالح أجنبي، إلا إذا وجدت أسباب جدية تبرر ذلك، على أن يخطر الأجنبي بهذا التنازل وأن يمهله وقتاً كافياً ليتخذ ما يلزم لصيانة مصالحه.*المادة 683*1 ـ على أي وجه كان انتهاء الوكالة، يجب على الوكيل أن يصل بالأعمال التي بدأها إلى حالة لا تتعرض معها للتلف.2 ـ وفي حالة انتهاء الوكالة بموت الوكيل، يجب على ورثته إذا توافرت فيهم الأهلية وكانوا على علم بالوكالة، أن يبادروا إلى إخطار الموكل بموت مؤرثهم، وأن يتخذوا من التدابير ما تقتضيه الحال لصالح الموكل.*المادة 684*الوديعة عقد يلتزم به شخص أن يتسلم شيئاً من آخر، على أن يتولى حفظ هذا الشيء، وعلى أن يرده عيناً.*المادة 685*1 ـ على الوديع أن يتسلم الوديعة.2 ـ وليس له أن يستعملها دون أن ياذن له المودع بذلك صراحة أو ضمناً.*المادة 686*1 ـ إذا كانت الوديعة بغير أجر، وجب على الوديع أن يبذل من العناية في حفظ الشيء ما يبذله في حفظ ماله، دون أن يكلف في ذلك أزيد من عناية الرجل المعتاد.2 ـ أما إذا كانت الوديعة بأجر، فيجب أن يبذل في حفظ الوديعة عناية الرجل المعتاد.*المادة 687*ليس للوديع أن يحل غيره محله في حفظ الوديعة دون إذن صريح من المودع، إلا أن يكون مضطراً إلى ذلك بسبب ضرورة ملجئة عاجلة.*المادة 688*يجب على الوديع أن يسلم الشيء إلى المودع بمجرد طلبه، إلا إذا ظهر من العقد أن الأجل عين لمصلحة الوديع. وللوديع أن يلزم المودع بتسلم الشيء في أي وقت، إلا إذا ظهر من العقد أن الأجل عين لمصلحة المودع.*المادة 689*إذا باع وارث الوديع الوديعة، وهو حسن النية، فليس عليه لمالكها إلا رد ما قبضه من الثمن، أو التنازل له عن حقوقه على المشتري. وأما إذا تصرف فيها تبرعاً، فإنه يلتزم بقيمتها وقت التبرع.*المادة 690*الأصل في الوديعة أن تكون بغير أجر. فإذا اتفق على أجر، وجب على المودع أن يؤديه وقت انتهاء الوديعة، ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 691*على المودع أن يرد إلى الوديع ما أنفقه في حفظ الوديعة. وعليه أن يعوضه عن كل ما لحقه من خسارة بسببها.*المادة 692*إذا كانت الوديعة مبلغاً من النقود، أو أي شيء آخر مما يهلك بالاستعمال، وكان الوديع مأذوناً له في استعماله، اعتبر العقد قرضاً.*المادة 693*1 ـ يكون أصحاب الفنادق والخانات وما ماثلها، فيما يجب عليهم من عناية بحفظ الأشياء التي يأتي بها المسافرون والنزلاء، مسؤولين حتى عن المترددين على الفندق أو الخان.2 ـ غير أنهم لا يكونون مسؤولين فيما يتعلق بالنقود والاوراق المالية والأشياء الثمينة عن تعويض يجاوز خمسمائة ليرة سورية، ما لم يكونوا قد أخذوا على عاتقهم حفظ هذه الأشياء وهم يعرفون قيمتها. أو يكونوا رفضوا دون مسوغ أن يسلموها عهدة في ذمتهم، أو أن يكونوا قد تسببوا في وقوع الضرر بخطأ جسيم منهم أو من أحد تابعيهم.*المادة 694*1 ـ على المسافر أن يخطر صاحب الفندق أو الخان بسرقة الشيء أو ضياعـه أو تلفه بمجرد علمه بوقوع شيء من ذلك. فإن أبطأ في الإخطار دون مسوغ سقطت حقوقه.2 ـ وتسقط بالتقادم دعوى المسافر قبل صاحب الفندق أو الخان بانقضاء ستة أشهر من اليوم الذي يغادر فيه الفندق أو الخان.*المادة 695*الحراسة عقد يعهد الطرفان بمقتضاه إلى شخص آخر بمنقول أو عقار أو مجموع من المال يقوم في شأنه نزاع، أو يكون الحق فيه غير ثابت، فيتكفل هذا الشخص بحفظه وبإدراته وبرده مع غلته المقبوضة إلى من يثبت له الحق فيه.*المادة 696*يجوز للقضاء أن يأمر بالحراسة:1 ـ في الأحوال المشار إليها في المادة السابقة إذا لم يتفق ذوو الشأن على الحراسة. 
2 ـ إذا كان صاحب المصلحة في منقول أو عقار قد تجمع لديه من الأسباب المعقولة ما يخشى معه خطراً عاجلاً من بقاء المال تحت يد حائزه. 
3 ـ في الأحوال الأخرى المنصوص عليها في القانون.*المادة 697*تجوز الحراسة القضائية على الأموال الموقوفة في الأحوال الاتية:1 ـ إذا قام نزاع بين المتولين على وقف، أو كانت هناك دعوى مرفوعة بعـزل المتولي. وكل هذا إذا تبين أن الحراسة إجراء لا بد منه للمحافظة على ما قد يكون لذوي الشأن من حقوق. وتنتهي الحراسة في هذه الأحوال إذا عين متولٍ على الوقف، سواء أكان بصفة مؤقتة أم كان بصفة نهائية.2 ـ إذا كان الوقف مديناً.3 ـ إذا كان أحد المستحقين مديناً معسراً، وتبين أن الحراسة ضرورية لصيانة حقوق الدائنين، فتقرر على حصته وحدها إن أمكن فرزها، وإلا فعلى الوقف كله.*المادة 698*يكون تعيين الحارس، سواء أكانت الحراسة اتفاقية أم قضائية، باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميعاً. فإذا لم يتفقوا، تولى القاضي تعيينه.*المادة 699*يحدد الاتفاق، أو الحكم، القاضي بالحراسة ما على الحارس من التزامات وما له من حقوق وسلطة. وإلا فتطبق أحكام الوديعة وأحكام الوكالة بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه مع الأحكام الآتية.*المادة 700*1 ـ يلتزم الحارس بالمحافظة على الأموال المعهودة إليه حراستها، وبإدارة هذه الأموال. ويجب أن يبذل في كل ذلك عناية الرجل المعتاد.2 ـ ولايجوز له بطريق مباشر، أو غير مباشر، أن يحل محله في أداء مهمته كلها أو بعضها أحد ذوي الشأن دون رضاء الآخرين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 701*لا يجوز للحارس، في غير أعمال الإدارة، أن يتصرف إلا برضاء ذوي الشأن جميعاً أو بترخيص من القضاء.*المادة 702*للحارس أن يتقاضى أجراً، ما لم يكن قد تنازل عنه.*المادة 703*1 ـ يلنزم الحارس باتخاذ دفاتر حساب منظمة. ويجوز للقاضي إلزامه باتخاذ دفاتر موقع عليها من المحكمة.2 ـ ويلتزم أن يقدم لذوي الشأن، كل سنة على الأكثر، حساباً بما تسلمه وبما أنفقه، معززاً بما يثبت ذلك من مستندات. وإذا كان الحارس قد عينته المحكمة، وجب عليه فوق ذلك كله أن يودع صورة من هذا الحساب قلم كتابها.*المادة 704*1 ـ تنتهي الحراسة باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميعاً، وبحكم القضاء.2 ـ وعلى الحارس حينئذ أن يبادر إلى رد الشيء المعهود إليه حراسته إلى من يختاره ذوو الشأن، أو من يعينه القاضي.*المادة 705*1 ـ يكون باطلاً كل اتفاق خاص بمقامرة أو رهان.2 ـ ولمن خسر في مقامرة أو رهان أن يسترد ما دفعه خلال ثلاث سنوات من الوقت الذي أدى فيه ما خسره، ولو كان هناك اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك. وله أن يثبت ما أداه بجميع الطرق.*ملاحظة:*ورد تحريم المقامرة والرهان في قانون العقوبات العام بحيث انتظمت المواد من 618 إلى 620 من قانون العقوبات العام موضوع ألعاب القمار وأواعها ومـحلات المقامرة، والعقوبات المقررة لهذه الجرائم. ويبدو أن الاجتهاد القضائي سواء السوري أو المصري خاليا من أي اجتهاد في موضوع مدني يتعلق بأحكام هذا الفصل. لأن القضايا المتعلقة به تحال جزائيا إلى القضاء الجزائي وعليه اقتضى التنويه.*المادة 706*1 ـ يستثنى من أحكام المادة السابقة، الرهان الذي يعقده فيما بينهم المتبارون شخصياً في الألعاب الرياضية. ولكن للقاضي أن يخفض قيمة هذا الرهان إذا كـان مبالغاً فيه.2 ـ ويستثنى أيضا ما رخص فيه قانوناً من أوراق اليانصيب.*المادة 707*1 ـ يجوز للشخص أن يلتزم بأن يؤدي إلى شخص آخر مرتباً دورياً مدى الحياة، بعوض أو بغير عوض.2 ـ ويكون هذا الالتزام بعقد أو وصية.*المادة 708*1 ـ يجوز أن يكون المرتب مقرراً مدى حياة الملتزم له، أو مدى حياة الملزم، أو مدى حياة شخص آخر.2 ـ ويعتبر المرتب مقرراً مدى حياة الملتزم له إذا لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 709*العقد الذي يقرر المرتب لا يكون صحيحاً إلا إذا كان مكتوباً. وهذا دون إخلال بما يتطلبه القانون من شكل خاص لعقود التبرع.*المادة 710*لا يصح أن يشترط عدم جواز الحجز على المرتب، إلا إذا كان قد قرر على سبيل التبرع.*المادة 711*1 ـ لا يكون للمستحق حق في المرتب إلا عن الأيام التي عاشها من قرر المرتب مدى حياته.2 ـ على أنه إذا اشترط الدفع مقدماً، كان للمستحق حق في القسط الذي حل.*المادة 712*إذا لم يقم المدين بالتزامه كان للمستحق أن يطلب تنفيذ العقد. فإن كان العقد بعوض، جاز له أيضاً أن يطلب فسخه مع التعويض إن كان له محل.*المادة 713*التأمين عقد يلتزم المؤمن بمقتضاه أن يؤدي إلى المؤمن له، أو إلى المستفيد الـذي اشترط التأمين لصالحه، مبلغاً من المال، أو إيراداً مرتباً، أو أي عوض مالي آخر، في حالة وقوع الحادث، أو تحقق الخطر المبين بالعقد. وذلك لقاء قسط أو أي دفعة مالية أخرى يؤديها المؤمن له للمؤمن.*المادة 714*الأحكام المتعلقة بعقد التأمين، التي لم يرد ذكرها في هذا القانون، تنظمها القوانين الخاصة.*المادة 715*يكون محلاً للتأمين كل مصلحة إقتصادية مشروعة تعود على الشخص من عدم وقوع خطر معين.*المادة 716*يقع باطلاً ما يرد في وثيقة التأمين من الشروط الآتية:1 ـ الشرط الذي يقضي بسقوط الحق بالتأمين بسبب مخالفة القوانين والأنظمة، إلا إذا انطوت هذه المخالفة على جناية أو جنحة قصدية.2 ـ الشرط الذي يقضي بسقوط حق المؤمن له بسبب تأخره في إعلان الحادث المؤمن منه إلى السلطات، أو في تقديم المستندات، إذا تبين من الظروف أن التأخر كان لعذر مقبول.3 ـ كل شرط مطبوع لم يبرز بشكل ظاهر وكان متعلقاً بحالة من الأحوال التي تؤدي إلى البطلان أو السقوط.4 ـ شرط التحكيم إذا ورد في الوثيقة بين شروطها العامة المطبوعة، لا في صورة اتفاق خاص منفصل عن الشروط العامة.5 ـ كل شرط تعسفي آخر يتبين أنه لم يكن لمخالفته أثر في وقوع الحادث المؤمن منه.*المادة 717*لا يلتزم المؤمن في تعويض المؤمن له إلا عن الضرر الناتج عن وقوع الخطر المؤمن منه، بشرط ألا يجاوز ذلك قيمة التأمين.*المادة 718*1 ـ تسقط بالتقادم الدعاوى الناشئة عن عقد التأمين بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من وقت حدوث الواقعة التي تولدت عنها هذه الدعاوى.2 ـ ومع ذلك لا تسري هذه المدة:أ ـ في حالة إخفاء بيانات متعلقة بالخطر المؤمن منه، أو تقديم بيانات غير صحيحة أو غير دقيقة عن هذا الخطر، إلا من اليوم الذي علم فيه المؤمن بذلك. 
ب ـ في حالة وقوع الحادث المؤمن منه، إلا من اليوم الذي علم فيه ذوو الشأن بوقوعه.*المادة 719*يقع باطلاً كل اتفاق يخالف أحكام النصوص الواردة في هذا الفصل. إلا أن يكون ذلك لمصلحة المؤمن له، أو لمصلحة المسنفيد.*المادة 720*المبالغ التي يلتزم المؤمن في التأمين على الحياة بدفعها إلى المؤمن له، أو إلى المستفيد، عند وقوع الحادث المؤمن منه أو حلول الاجل المنصوص عليه في وثيقة التأمين، تصبح مستحقة من وقت وقوع الحادث، أو وقت حلول الاجل ، دون حاجة إلى إثبات ضرر أصاب المؤمن له أو أصاب المستفيد.*المادة 721*1 ـ يقع باطلاً التأمين على حياة الغير، ما لم يوافق الغير عليه كتابة قبل إبرام العقد. فإذا كان هذا الغير لا تتوافر فيه الأهلية، فلا يكون العقد صحيحاً إلا بموافقة من يمثله قانوناً.2 ـ وتكون هذه الموافقة لازمة لصحة حوالة الحق في الاستفادة من التأمين، أو لصحة رهن هذا الحق.*المادة 722*1 ـ تبرأ ذمة المؤمن من التزامه بدفع مبلغ التأمين إذا انتحر الشخص المؤمن على حياته . ومع ذلك يلتزم المؤمن أن يدفع لمن يؤول إليهم الحق مبلغاً يساوي قيمة احتياطي التأمين.2 ـ فإذا كان سبب الانتحار مرضاً أفقد المريض إرادته، بقي التزام المؤمن قائماً بأكمله. وعلى المؤمن أن يثبت أن المؤمن على حياته كان وقت انتحاره فاقد الإرادة.3 ـ وإذا اشتملت وثيقة التأمين على شرط يلزم المؤمن بدفع مبلغ التأمين، ولو كان انتحار الشخص عن إدراك واختيار، فلا يكون هذا الشرط نافذاً الا إذا وقع الانتحار بعد سنتين من تاريخ العقد.*المادة 723*1 ـ إذا كان التأمين على حياة شخص غير المؤمن له، برئت ذمة المؤمن من التزاماته متى تسبب المؤمن له عمداً في وفاة ذلك الشخص، أو وقعت الوفاة بناء على تحريض منه.2 ـ وإذا كان التأمين على الحياة لصالح شخص غير المؤمن له، فلا يستفيد هذا الشخص من التأمين إذا تسبب عمداً في وفاة الشخص المؤمن على حياته، أو وقعت الوفاة بناء على تحريض منه. فإذا كان ما وقع من هذا الشخص مجرد شروع في إحداث الوفاة، كان للمؤمن له الحق في أن يستبدل بالمستفيد شخصاً آخر، ولو كان المستفيد قد قبل ما اشترط لمصلحته من التأمين.*المادة 724*1 ـ يجوز في التأمين على الحياة الاتفاق على أن يدفع مبلغ التأمين إما إلى أشخاص معينين، وإما إلى أشخاص يبينهم المؤمن له فيما بعد.2 ـ ويعتبر التأمين معقوداً لمصلحة مستفيدين معينين، إذا ذكر المؤمن له في الوثيقة أن التأمين معقود لمصلحة زوجه أو أولاده أو فروعه من ولد منهم ومن لم يولد، أو لورثته دون ذكر أسمائهم. فإذا كان التأمين لصالح الورثة دون ذكر أسمائهم، كان لهؤلاء الحق في مبلغ التأمين كل بنسبة نصيبه في الميراث، ويثبـت لهم هذا الحق ولو تنازلوا عن الارث.3 ـ ويقصد بالزوج الشخص الذي تثبت له هذه الصفة وقت وفاة المؤمن له. ويقصد بالأولاد الفروع الذين يثبت لهم في ذلك الوقت حق الارث.*المادة 725*يجوز للمؤمن له، الذي التزم بدفع أقساط دورية، أن يتحلل في أي وقت من العقد بإخطار كتابي يرسله إلى المؤمن قبل انتهاء الفترة الجارية. وفي هذه الحالة تبرأ ذمته من الأقساط اللاحقة.*المادة 726*1 ـ في العقود المبرمة مدى الحياة دون اشتراط بقاء المؤمن على حياته حياً مـدة معينة، وفي جميع العقود المشترط فيها دفع مبلغ التأمين بعد عدد معين مـن السنين، يجوز للمؤمن له، متى كان قد دفع ثلاثة أقساط سنوية على الأقل، أن يستبدل بالوثيقة الأصلية وثيقة مدفوعة في مقابل تخفيض في قيمة مبلغ التأمين، ولو اتفق على غير ذلك. كل هذا بشرط أن يكون الحادث المؤمن منه محقق الوقوع.2 ـ ولا يكون قابلاً للتخفيض التأمين على الحياة إذا كان مؤقتاً.*المادة 727*إذا خفض التأمين، فلا يجوز أن ينزل عن الحدود الآتية:أ ـ في العقود المبرمة مدى الحياة، لا يجوز أن يقل مبلغ التأمين المخفض عن القيمة التي كان يستحقها المؤمن له لو كان قد دفع ما يعادل احتياطي التأمين في تاريخ التخفيض مخصوماً منه 1% من مبلغ التأمين الاصلي. باعتبار أن هذا المبلغ هو مقابل التأمين الذي يجب دفعه مرة واحدة في تأمين من ذات النوع، وطبقاً لتعريفة التأمين التي كانت مرعية في عقد التأمين الاصليب ـ في العقود المتفق فيها على دفع مبلغ التأمين بعد عدد معين من السنين، لا يجوز أن يقل مبلغ التأمين المخفض عن جزء من مبلغ التأمين الاصلي بنسبة ما دفع من أقساط.*المادة 728*1 ـ يجوز أيضاً للمؤمن له، متى كان قد دفع ثلاثة أقساط سنوية على الأقل، أن يصفي التأمين، بشرط أن يكون الحادث المؤمن منه محقق الوقوع.2 ـ ولا يكون قابلاً للتصفية، التأمين على الحياة إذا كان مؤقتاً.*المادة 729*تعتبر شروط التخفيض والتصفية جزءاً من الشروط العامة للتأمين، ويجب أن تذكر في وثيقة التأمين.*المادة 730*1 ـ لا يترتب على البيانات الخاطئة، ولا على الغلط في سن الشخص الذي عقد التأمين على حياته، بطلان التأمين، إلا إذا كانت السن الحقيقية للمؤمن عليه تجاوز الحد المعين الذي نصت عليه تعرفة التأمين.2 ـ وفي غير ذلك من الأحوال، إذا ترتب على البيانات الخاطئة أو الغلط أن القسط المتفق عليه أقل من القسط الذي كان يجب أداؤه، وجب تخفيض مبلغ التأمين بما يتعادل مع النسبة بين القسط المتفق عليه والقسط الواجب أداؤه على أساس السن الحقيقية.3 ـ أما إذا كان القسط المتفق على دفعه أكبر مما كان يجب دفعه على أساس السن الحقيقة للمؤمن على حياته، وجب على المؤمن أن يرد، دون فوائد الزيادة التي حصل عليها، وأن يخفض الاقساط التالية، إلى الحد الذي يتناسب مع السن الحقيقية للمؤمن عليه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 731*في التأمين على الحياة، لا يكون للمؤمن الذي دفع مبلغ التأمين حق في الحلول محل المؤمن له أو المستفيد في حقوقه قِبَل من تسبب في الحادث المؤمن منه أو قِبَل المسؤول عن هذا الحادث.*المادة 732*1 ـ في التأمين من الحريق، يكون المؤمن مسؤولاً عن كافة الأضرار الناشئة عن حريق، أو عن بداية حريق يمكن أن يصبح حريقاً كاملاً، أو عن خطر حريق يمكن أن يتحقق.2 ـ ولا يقتصر التزامه على الأضرار الناشئة مباشرة عن الحريق، بل يتناول أيضاً الأضرار التي تكون نتيجة حتمية لذلك، وبالأخص ما يلحق الأشياء المؤمن عليها من ضرر بسبب اتخاذ وسائل الانقاذ أو لمنع امتداد الحريق.3 ـ ويكون مسؤولاً عن ضياع الأشياء المؤمن عليها أو اختفائها أثناء الحريق، ما لم يثبت أن ذلك كان نتيجة سرقته. كل هذا ولو اتفق على غيره.*المادة 733*يضمن المؤمن تعويض الاضرار الناجمة عن الحريق، ولو نشأ هذا الحريق عن عيب في الشيء المؤمن عليه.*المادة 734*1 ـ يكون المؤمن مسؤولاً عن الاضرار الناشئة عن خطأ المؤمن له غير المتعمد. وكذلك يكون مسؤولاً عن الأضرار الناجمة عن حادث مفاجئ أو قوة قاهرة.2 ـ أما الخسائر والأضرار التي يحدثها المؤمن له عمداً أو غشاً، فلا يكون المؤمن مسؤولاً عنها ولو اتفق على غير ذلك.*المادة 735*يسأل المؤمن عن الأضرار التي تسببفيها الأشخاص الذين يكون المؤمن له مسؤولاً عنهم، مهما يكن نوع خطئهم ومداه.*المادة 736*1 ـ إذا كان الشيء المؤمن عليه مثقلاً برهن، أو تأمين، أو غير ذلك من التأمينات العينية، انتقلت هذه الحقوق إلى التعويض المستحق للمدين بمقتضى عقـد التأمين.2 ـ فإذا شهرت هذه الحقوق، أو أبلغت إلى المؤمن ولو بكتاب مضمون، فلا يجوز له أن يدفع ما في ذمته للمؤمن له إلا برضاء الدائنين.3 ـ فإذا حجز على الشيء المؤمن عليه، أو وضع هذا الشيء تحت الحراسة، فلا يجوز للمؤمن، إذا أبلغ ذلك على الوجه المبين في الفقرة السابقة، أن يدفع للمؤمن له شيئاً مما في ذمته.*المادة 737*يحل المؤمن قانوناً بما دفعه من تعويض عن الحريق في الدعاوى التي تكون للمؤمن له قِبَل من تسبب بفعله في الضرر الذي نجمت عنه مسؤولية المؤمن، ما لم يكن من أحدث الضرر قريباً أو صهراً للمؤمن له ممن يكونون معه في معيشة واحدة، أو شخصاً يكون المؤمن له مسؤولاً عن أفعاله.*المادة 738*الكفالة عقد بمقتضاه يكفل شخص تنفيذ التزام، بأن يتعهد للدائن بأن يفي بهذا الالتزام إذا لم يف به المدين نفسه.*المادة 739*لا تتثبت الكفالة إلا بالكتابة، ولو كان من الجائز إثبات الالتزام الأصلي بالشهادة.*المادة 740*إذا التزم المدين بتقديم كفيل، وجب أن يقدم شخصاً موسراً أو مقيماً في سورية، وله أن يقدم عوضاً عن الكفيل تأميناً عينياً كافياً.*المادة 741*تجوز كفالة المدين بغير علمه. وتجوز أيضاً رغم معارضته.*المادة 742*لا تكون الكفالة صحيحة، إلا إذا كان الالتزام المكفول صحيحاً.*المادة 743*من كفل التزام ناقص الأهلية، وكانت الكفالة بسبب نقص الأهلية، كان ملزماً بتنفيذ الالتزام إذا لم ينفذه المدين المكفول.*المادة 744*1 ـ تجوز الكفالة في الدين المستقبل، إذا حدد مقدماً المبلغ المكفول. كما تجوز الكفالة في الدين المعلق على شرط.2 ـ على أنه إذا كان الكفيل في الدين المستقبل لم يعين مدة للكفالة، كان له أي وقت أن يرجع فيها، ما دام الدين المكفول لم ينشأ.*المادة 745*1 ـ كفالة الدين التجاري تعتبر عملاً مدنياً، ولو كان الكفيل قاصراً.2 ـ على أن الكفالة الناشئة عن ضمان الأسناد التجارية ضماناً احتياطياً، أو عن تظهير هذه الأسناد، تعتبر دائماً عملاً تجارياً.*المادة 746*1 ـ لا تجوز الكفالة في مبلغ أكبر مما هو مستحق على المدين، ولا بشرط أشد من شروط الدين المكفول.2 ـ ولكن تجوز الكفالة في مبلغ أقل وبشروط أخف.*المادة 747*إذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق خاص، فإن الكفالة تشمل ملحقات الدين، ومصروفات المطالبة الأولى، وما يستجد من المصروفات بعد إخطار الكفيل.*المادة 748*1 ـ يبرأ الكفيل بمجرد براءة المدين. وله أن يتمسك بجميع الأوجه التي يحتج بها المدين.2 ـ على أنه إذا كان الوجه الذي يحتج به المدين هو نقص أهليته، وكان الكفيل عالماً بذلك وقت التعاقد، فليس له أن يحتج بهذا الوجه.*المادة 749*إذا قبل الدائن أن يستوفي في مقابل الدين شيئاً آخر، برئت ذمة الكفيل، ولو استحق هذا الشيء.*المادة 750*1 ـ تبرأ ذمة الكفيل بقدر ما أضاعه الدائن بخطئه من الضمانات.2 ـ ويقصد بالضمانات في هذه المادة، كل تأمين يخصص لضمان المدين ولو تقرر بعد الكفالة، وكل تأمين مقرر بحكم القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 751*1 ـ لا تبرأ ذمة الكفيل لمجرد أن الدائن تأخر في اتخاذ الإجراءات، أو لمجرد أنه لم يتخذها.2 ـ على أن ذمة الكفيل تبرأ إذا لم يقم الدائن باتخاذ الإجراءات ضد المدين خلال ستة أشهر من إنذار الكفيل للدائن، ما لم يقدم المدين للكفيل ضماناً كافياً.*المادة 752*إذا أفلس المدين، وجب على الدائن أن يتقدم في التفليسة بالدين، وإلا سقط حقه في الرجوع على الكفيل بقدر ما أصاب هذا الأخير من ضرر بسبب إهمال الدائن.*المادة 753*1 ـ يلـتزم الدائن بأن يسلم للكفيل، وقت وفائه الدين، المستندات اللازمة لاستعمال حقه في الرجوع.2ـ فإذا كان الدين مضموناً بمنقول، أو مرهون، أو محبوس، وجب على الدائن أن يتخلى عنه للكفيل.3 ـ أما إذا كان الدين مضموناً بتأمين عقاري، فإن الدائن يلتزم أن يقوم بالإجراءات اللازمة لنقل هذا التأمين، ويتحمل الكفيل مصروفات النقل على أن يرجع بها على المدين.*المادة 754*1 ـ لا يجوز للدائن أن يرجع على الكفيل وحده إلا بعد رجوعه على المدين.2 ـ ولا يجوز له أن ينفذ على أموال الكفيل إلا بعد تجريده المدين من أمواله. ويجب على الكفيل في هذه الحالة أن يتمسك بهذا الحق.*المادة 755*1 ـ إذا طلب الكفيل التجريد، وجب عليه أن يقوم، على نفقته، بإرشاد الدائن إلى أموال للمدين تفي بالدين كله.2 ـ ولا عبرة بالأموال التي يدل عليها الكفيل إذا كانت مدة الأموال تقع خارج الاراضي السورية، أو كانت أموالاً متنازعاً فيها.*المادة 756*في كل الأحوال التي يدل فيها الكفيل على أموال المدين، يكون الدائن مسؤولاً قبل الكفيل عن إعسار المدين الذي يترتب على عدم اتخاذه الإجراءات اللازمة في الوقت المناسب.*المادة 757*إذا كان هناك تأمبن عيني خصص، قانوناً أو اتفاقاً، لضمان الدين، وقدمت كفالة بعد هذا التأمين أو معه، ولم يكن الكفيل متضامناً مع المدين، فلا يجوز التنفيذ على أموال الكفيل إلا بعد التنفيذ على الأموال التي خصصت لهذا التأمين .*المادة 758*1 ـ إذا تعدد الكفلاء لدين واحد وبعقد واحد، وكانوا غير متضامنين فيما بينهم، قسم الدين عليهم. ولا يجوز للدائن أن يطالب كل كفيل إلا بقدر نصيبه في الكفالة.2 ـ أما إذا كان الكفلاء قد التزموا بعقود متوالية، فإن كل واحد منهم يكون مسؤولاً عن الدين كله، إلا إذا كان قد احتفظ لنفسه بحق التقسيم.*المادة 759*لا يجوز للكفيل المتضامن مع المدين أن يطلب التجريد.*المادة 760*يجوز للكفيل المتضامن أن يتمسك بما يتمسك به الكفيل غير المتضامن من دفوع متعلقة بالدين.*المادة 761*في الكفالة القضائية أو القانونية يكون الكفلاء دائماً متضامنين.*المادة 762*إذا كان الكفلاء متضامنين فيما بينهم، ووفى أحدهم بالدين عند حلوله، كان له أن يرجع على كل الباقين بحصته في الدين وبنصيبه في حصة المعسر منهم.*المادة 763*تجوز كفالة الكفيل. وفي هذه الحالة، لا يجوز للدائن أن يرجع على كفيل الكفيل قبل رجوعه على الكفيل، إلا إذا كان كفيل الكفيل متضامناً مع الكفيل.*المادة 764*1 ـ يجب على الكفيل أن يخطر المدين قبل أن يقوم بوفاء الدين، وإلا سقط حقه في الرجوع على المدين إذا كان هذا قد وفى الدين أو كانت عنده وقـت الاستحقاق أسباب تقضي ببطلان الدين أو بانقضائه.2 ـ فإذا لم يعارض المدين في الوفاء، بقي للكفيل حقه في الرجوع عليه، ولو كان المدين قد دفع الدين، أو كانت لديه أسباب تقضي ببطلانه أو بانقضائه.*المادة 765*إذا وفى الكفيل الدين، كان له أن يحل محل الدائن في جميع ما له من حقوق قبل المدين. ولكن إذا لم يوف إلا بعض الدين، فلا يرجع بما وفاه إلا بعد أن يستوفي الدائن كل حقه من المدين.*المادة 766*1 ـ للكفيل الذي وفى الدين أن يرجع على المدين، سواء كانت الكفالة قد عقدت بعلمه أو بغير علمه.2 ـ ويرجع بأصل الدين وبالفوائد والمصروفات. على أنه في المصروفات لا يرجع إلا بالذي دفعه وقت إخباره المدين الأصلي بالإجراءات التي اتخذت ضده.3 ـ ويكون للكفيل الحق في الفوائد القانونية عن كل ما قام بدفعه، ابتداء من يوم الدفع.*المادة 767*إذا تعدد المدينون في دين واحد، وكانوا متضامنين، فللكفيل الذي ضمنهم جميعاً أن يرجع على أي منهم بجميع ما وفاه من الدين.*المادة 768*لمالك الشيء وحده، في حدود القانون، حق استعماله واستغلاله والتصرف فيه.*المادة 769*1 ـ مالك الشيء يملك كل ما يعد من عناصره الجوهرية، بحيث لا يمكن فصله عنه دون أن يهلك أو يتلف أو يتغير.2 ـ وملكية الأرض تشمل ما فوقها وما تحتها، إلى الحد المفيد في التمتع بها علواً أو عمقاً.3 ـ ويجوز بمقتضى القانون أو الاتفاق أن تكون ملكية سطح الأرض منفصلة عن ملكية ما فوقها أو تحتها.*المادة 770*لمالك الشيء الحق في كل ثماره ومنتجاته وملحقاته، ما لم يوجد نص أو اتفاق يخالف ذلك.*المادة 771*لا يجوز أن يحرم أحد ملكه إلا في الأحوال التي يقررها القانون، وبالطريقة التي يرسمها. ويكون ذلك في مقابل تعويض عادل.*المادة 772*تسري النصوص المتعلقة بحق الملكية على التصرف الأراضي الأميرية، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك*المادة 773*على المالك أن يراعي في استعمال حقه ما تقضي به القوانين والمراسيم والقرارات المتعلقة بالمصلحة العامة أو بالمصلحة الخاصة. وعليه أيضاً مراعاة الأحكام الآتية:*المادة 774*1 ـ ليس للمتصرف في عقار أميري أن ينشئ عليه وقفاً.2 ـ كل وقف ينشأ على عقار أميري يعتبر باطلاً.*المادة 775*يسقط حق التصرف في العقارات الأميرية بعدم حراثة الأرض، أو بعدم استعمالها مدة خمس سنوات.*المادة 776*1 ـ على المالك ألا يغلو في استعمال حقه إلى حد يضر بملك الجار.2 ـ وليس للجار أن يرجع على جاره في مضار الجوار المألوفة التي لا يمكن تجنبها. وإنما له أن يطلب إزالة هذه المضار إذا تجاوزت الحد المألوف. على أن يراعى في ذلك العرف، وطبيعة العقارات، وموضع كل منها بالنسبة إلى الآخر، والغرض الذي خصصت له. ولا يحول الترخيص الصادر عن الجهات المختصة دون استعمال هذا الحق.*المادة 777*المصانع والآبار والآلات البخارية، وجميع المحال المضرة بالجيران، يجب أن تنشأ على المسافات المبينة في القوانين والأنظمة والقرارات الإدارية، وبالشروط التي تفرضها.*المادة 778*1 ـ إذا تضمن العقد أو الوصية شرطاً يقضي بمنع التصرف في مال، فلا يصح هذا الشرط ما لم يكن مبنياً على باعث مشروع، ومقصوراً على مدة معقولة.2 ـ ويكون الباعث مشروعاً، متى كان المراد بالمنع من التصرف حماية مصلحة مشروعة للمتصرف، أو للمتصرف إليه، أو الغير.3 ـ والمدة المعقولة يجوز أن تستغرق مدى حياة المتصرف، أو للمتصرف إليه ، أو الغير.*المادة 779*إذا كان شرط المنع من التصرف الوارد في العقد أو الوصية صحيحاً، طبقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة، فكل تصرف مخالف له يقع باطلاً.*المادة 780*إذا ملك إثنان أو أكثر شيئاً، غير مفرزة حصة كل منهم فيه، فهم شركاء على الشيوع. وتحسب الحصص متساوية إذا لم يقم دليل على غير ذلك.*المادة 781*1 ـ كل شريك في الشيوع يملك حصته ملكاً تاماً، وله أن يتصرف فيها، وأن يستولي على ثمارها، وأن يستعملها بحيث لا يلحق الضرر بحقوق سائر الشركاء.2 ـ وإذا كان التصرف منصباً على جزء مفرز من المال الشائع، ولم يقع هذا الجزء عند القسمة في نصيب المتصرف، انتقل حق المتصرف إليه من وقت التصرف إلى الجزء الذي آل إلى المتصرف بطريقة القسمة. وللمتصرف إليه، إذا كان يجهل أن المتصرف لا يملك العين المتصرف فيها مفرزة، الحق في إبطال التصرف.*المادة 782*تكون إدارة المال الشائع من حق الشركاء مجتمعين، ما لم يوجد اتفاق يخالف ذلك.*المادة 783*1 ـ ما يستقر عليه رأي أغلبية الشركاء في أعمال الإدارة المعتادة يكون ملزماً للجميع. وتحسب الأغلبية على أساس قيمة الأنصباء، فإن لم تكن ثمة أغلبية فللمحكمة، بناء على طلب أحد الشركاء، أن تتخذ من التدابير ما تقتضيه الضرورة. ولها أن تعين عند الحاجة من يدير المال الشائع.2 ـ وللأغلبية أيضاً أن تختار مديراً، كما لها أن تضع للإدارة ولحسن الانتفاع بالمال الشائع نظاماً يسري حتى على خلفاء الشركاء جميعاً، سواء أكان الخلف عاماً أم خاصاً.3 ـ وإذا تولى أحد الشركاء الإدارة دون اعتراض من الباقين عدَّ وكيلاً عنهم.*المادة 784*1 ـ للشركاء، الذين يملكون على الأقل ثلاثة أرباع المال الشائع، أن يقرروا في سبيل تحسين الانتفاع بهذا المال من التغييرات الأساسية والتعديل في الغرض الذي أعد له ما يخرج عن حدود الإدارة المعتادة. على أن يبلغوا قراراتهم إلى باقي الشركاء بكتاب مضمون، أو بطريقة رسمية أخرى. ولمن خالف من هؤلاء حق الرجوع إلى المحكمة خلال شهرين من تاريخ التبليغ.2 ـ وللمحكمة عند الرجوع إليها، إذا وافقت على قرار تلك الأغلبية، أن تقرر مع هذا ما تراه مناسباً من التدابير. ولها بوجه خاص أن تقرر اعطاء المخالف من الشركاء كفالة تضمن الوفاء بما قد يستحق من التعويضات.*المادة 785*لكل شريك في الشيوع الحق في أن يتخذ من الوسائل ما يلزم لحفظ الشيء، ولو كان ذلك بغير موافقة باقي الشركاء.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 786*نفقات إدارة المال الشائع وحفظه والضرائب المفروضة عليه وسائر التكاليف الناتجة عن الشيوع أو المقررة على المال الشائع يتحملها جميع الشركاء كل بقدر حصته، ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة 787*للشركاء الذين يملكون على الأقل ثلاثة أرباع المال الشائع، أن يقرروا التصرف فيه إذا استندوا في ذلك إلى أسباب قوية. على أن يبلغوا قرارتهم إلى باقي الشركاء كما ورد في المادة 784. ولمن خالف من هؤلاء حق الرجوع إلى المحكمة خلال شهرين من تاريخ التبليغ. وللمحكمة، عندما تكون قسمة المال الشائع ضارة بمصالح الشركاء، أن تقدر تبعاً للظروف ما إذا كان التصرف واجباً.*المادة 788*لكل شريك أن يطالب بقسمة المال الشائع، ما لم يكن مجبراً على البقاء في الشيوع بمقتضى نص أو اتفاق. ولا يجوز بمقتضى الاتفاق أن تمنع القسمة إلى أجل يجاوز خمس سنين، فإذا كان هذا الأجل لا يجاوز هذه المدة نفذ الاتفاق في حق الشريك وفي حق من يخلفه.*المادة 789*للشركاء، إذا انعقد إجماعهم، أن يقتسموا المال الشائع بالطريقة التي يرونها. فإذا كان بينهم من هو ناقص الأهلية، وجبت مراعاة الإجراءات التي يفرضها القانون.*المادة 790*1 ـ إذا اختلف الشركاء في اقتسام المال الشائع، فعلى من يريد الخروج من الشيوع أن يقيم الدعوى بذلك أمام قاضي الصلح.2 ـ وتندب المحكمة، إن رأت وجها لذلك، خبيراً أو أكثر لتقويم المال الشائع وقسمته حصصاً، إن كان المال يقبل القسمة عيناً دون أن يلحقه نقص كبير من قيمته.*المادة 791*1 ـ يكوّن الخبير الحصص على أساس أصغر نصيب، حتى لو كانت القسمة جزئية. فإن تعذرت القسمة على هذا الأساس، جاز للخبير أن يجنب لكل شريك حصته.2 ـ وإن تعذر أن يختص أحد شركاء بكامل نصيبه عيناً، عوّض بمعدل عما نقص من نصيبه.*المادة 792*1 ـ يفصل قاضي الصلح في المنازعات التي تتعلق بتكوين الحصص، وفي كل المنازعات الأخرى التي تدخل في اختصاصه.2 ـ فإذا قامت منازعات لا تدخل في اختصاص ذلك القاضي، كان عليه أن يحيل الخصوم إلى المحكمة ذات الاختصاص. وتقف دعوى القسمة إلى أن يفصل نهائياً في تلك المنازعات.*المادة 793*1 ـ متى انتهى الفصل في المنازعات، وكانت الحصص قد عينت بطريق التجنيب، أصدر قاضي الصلح حكماً بإعطاء كل شريك النصيب المفرز الذي آل إليه.2 ـ فإن كانت الحصص لم تعين بطريق التجنيب، أجريت القسمة بطريق الاقتراع. وتثبت المحكمة ذلك في محضرها، وتصدر حكماً بإعطاء كل شريك نصيبه المفرز.*المادة 794*إذا كان بين الشركاء غائب، أو كان بينهم من لم تتوافر فيه الأهلية، وجب على قاضي الصلح أن يطلب من المحكمة ذات الاختصاص تعيين من يمثلها في دعوى القسمة، وذلك وفقاً لما يقرره القانون.*المادة 795*إذا لم تمكن القسمة عيناً، أو كان من شأنها إحداث نقص كبير في قيمة المال المراد قسمته، يقرر القاضي بيع المال بالمزاد العلني بالطريقة المبينة في قانون التنفيذ. وتقتصر المزايدة على الشركاء إذا طلبوا هذا بالإجماع.*المادة 796*1 ـ لدائني كل شريك أن يعارضوا في القسمة عيناً، أو بيع المال بالمزاد العلني بغير تدخلهم. وتكون المعارضة في حالة القسمة القضائية بتدخل الدائنين في المحكمة، أو أمام دائرة التنفيذ. وفي حالة القسمة الرضائية بإنذار رسمي يبلغ إلـى جميع الشركاء. ويترتب على الشركاء أن يدعوا من عارض من الدائنين إلى جميع الإجراءات، وإلا كانت القسمة غير نافذة في حقهم. ويجب على كل حال إدخال الدائنين المسجلة حقوقهم في السجل العقاري قبل رفع دعوى القسمة.2 ـ أما إذا تمت القسمة، فليس للدائنين الذين لم يتدخلوا فيها أن يطعنوا عليهـا إلا في حالة الغش.*المادة 797*يعتبر المتقاسم مالكاً للحصة التي آلت إليه منذ أن تملك في الشيوع، وأنه لم يملك غيرها شيئاً في بقية الحصص.*المادة 798*1 ـ يضمن المتقاسمون بعضهم لبعض ما قد يقع من تعرض أو استحقاق لسبب سابق على القسمة. ويكون كل منهم ملزماً، بنسبة حصته، أن يعوض مستحق الضمان. على أن تكون العبرة في تقرير الشيء بقيمته وقت القسمة. فإذا كان أحد المتقاسمين معسراً، وزع القدر الذي يلزمه على مستحق الضمان وجميع المتقاسمين غير المعسرين.2 ـ غير أنه لا محل للضمان إذا كان هناك اتفاق صريح يقضي بالإعفاء منه في الحالة الخاصة التي نشأ عنها. ويمتنع الضمان أيضاً إذا كان الاستحقاق راجعاً إلى خطأ المتقاسم نفسه.*المادة 799*1 ـ يجوز نقض القسمة الحاصلة بالتراضي، إذا أثبت أحد المتقاسمين أنه قد لحقه منها غبن يزيد على الخمس. على أن تكون العبرة في التقدير بقيمة الشيء وقت القسمة.2 ـ ويجب أن ترفع الدعوى في خلال السنة التالية للقسمة. وللمدعى عليه أن يقف سيرها، ويمنع القسمة من جديد، إذا أكمل للمدعي نقداً أو عيناً ما نقص من حصته.*المادة 800*1 ـ في قسمة المهايأة، يتفق الشركاء على أن يختص كل منهم بمنفعة جزء مفرز يوازي حصته في المال الشائع، متنازلاً لشركائه في مقابل ذلك عن الانتفاع بباقي الأجزاء. ولا يصح هذا الاتفاق لمدة تزيد على خمس سنين. فإذا لم تشترط لها مدة، أو انتهت المدة المتفق عليها ولم يحصل اتفاق جديد، كانت مدتها سنة واحدة، تتجدد إذا لم يبلغ الشريك شركائه على الوجه المبين في المادة 784 قبل انتهاء السنة الجارية بثلاثة أشهر أنه لا يرغب في التجديد.2 ـ في المنقول، وفي العقارات التي لم يجر تحديدها، إذا دامت هذه القسمة خمس عشرة سنة انقلبت قسمة نهائية، ما لم يتفق الشركاء على غير ذلك. وإذا حاز الشريك على الشيوع جزءاً مفرزاً من المال الشائع مدة خمس عشرة سنة، افترض أن حيازته لهذا الجزء تستند إلى قسمة مهايأة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 801*تكون قسمة المهايأة، أيضاً، بأن يتفق الشركاء على أن يتناوبوا الانتفاع بجميع المال المشترك، كل منهم لمدة تتناسب مع حصته.*المادة 802*تخضع قسمة المهايأة، من حيث جواز الاحتجاج بها على الغير ومن حيث أهلية المتقاسمين وحقوقهم والتزاماتهم وطرق الإثبات، لأحكام عقد الإيجار، ما دامت هذه الأحكام لا تتعارض مع طبيعة القسمة.*المادة 803*1 ـ للشركاء أن يتفقوا، أثناء إجراءات القسمة النهائية، على أن يقسم المال الشائع مهايأة بينهم. وتظل هذه القسمة نافذة حتى تتم القسمة النهائية.2 ـ فإذا تعذر اتفاق الشركاء على قسمة المهايأة، جاز لقاضي الصلح، إذا طلب منه ذلك أحد الشركاء، أن يحكم بها بعد الاستعانة بخبير إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك.*المادة 804*تبقى نافذة النصوص الواردة في القوانين الخاصة بشأن المهايأة في الأراضي الزراعية.*المادة 805*ليس للشركاء في مال شائع أن يطلبوا قسمته، إذا تبين من الغرض الذي أعد له هذا المال أنه يجب أن يبقى دائماً على الشيوع.*المادة 806*لأعضاء الأسرة الواحدة، الذين تجمعهم وحدة العمل أو المصلحة، أن يتفقوا كتابة على إنشاء ملكية للأسرة. وتكون هذه الملكية، إما من تركة ورثوها واتفقوا على جعلها كلها أو بعضها ملكاً للأسرة، وإما من أي مال آخر مملوك لهم اتفقوا على إدخاله في هذه الملكية.*المادة 807*1 ـ يجوز الاتفاق على إنشاء ملكية للأسرة لمدة لا تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة. على أن يجوز لكل شريك أن يطلب من المحكمة الإذن له في إخراج نصيبه من هذه الملكية قبل إنقضاء الأجل المتفق عليه إذا وجد مبرر قوي لذلك.2 ـ وإذا لم يكن للملكية المذكورة أجل معين، كان لكل شريك أن يخرج نصيبه منها بعد ستة أشهر من يوم أن يبلغ الشركاء، على الوجه المبين في المادة 784، رغبته في إخراج نصيبه.*المادة 808*1 ـ ليس للشركاء أن يطلبوا القسمة ما دامت ملكية الأسرة قائمة. ولا يجوز لأي شريك أن يتصرف في نصيبه لأجنبي عن الأسرة إلا بموافقة الشركاء جميعاً.2 ـ وإذا تملك أجنبي عن الأسرة حصة أحد الشركاء، برضاء هذا الشريك أو جبراً عنه، فلا يكون الأجنبي شريكاً في ملكية الأسرة إلا برضائه ورضاء باقي الشركاء.*المادة 809*1 ـ للشركاء، أصحاب القدر الأكبر من قيمة الحصص، أنيعينوا من بينهم للإدارة واحداً أو أكثر. وللمدير أن يدخل على ملكية الأسرة من التغيير في الغرض الذي أعد له المال المشترك ما يحسن به طرق الانتفاع بهذا المال، ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق على غير ذلك.2 ـ ويجوز عزل المدير بالطريقة التي عين بها، ولو اتفق على غير ذلك. كما يجوز للمحكمة أن تعزله بناء على طلب أي شريك، إذا وجد سبب قوي يبرر هذا العزل.*المادة 810*فيما عدا الأحكام السابقة،تنطبق قواعد الملكية الشائعة وقواعد الوكالة على ملكية الأسرة.*المادة 811*1 ـ إذا تعدد ملاّك طبقات الدار أو شققها المختلفة، فإنهم يعدون شركاء في ملكية الأرض، وملكية أجزاء البناء المعدة للاستعمال المشترك بين الجميع، وبوجه خاص الأساسات، والجدران الرئيسية، والمداخل، والأقنية، والأسطح، والمصاعد، والممرات، والدهاليز، وقواعد الأرضيات، وكل أنواع الأنابيب إلا ما كان منها داخل الطبقة أو الشقة. كل هذا ما لم يوجد في السجل العقاري ما يخالفه.2 ـ وهذه الأجزاء المشتركة من الدار لا تقبل القسمة، ويكون نصيب كل مالك فيها بنسبة قيمة الجزء الذي له في الدار. وليس للمالك أن يتصرف في نصيبه هذا مستقلاً عن الجزء الذي يملكه.3 ـ والحواجز الفاصلة بين شقتين تكون ملكيتها مشتركة بين أصحاب هاتين الشقتين.*المادة 812*1 ـ كل مالك، في سبيل الانتفاع بالجزء الذي يملكه في الدار، حر في أن يستعمل الأجزاء المشتركة فيما أعدت له، على ألا يحول دون استعمال باقي الشركاء لحقوقهم.2 ـ ولا يجوز إحداث أي تعديل في الأجزاء المشتركة بغير موافقة جميع الملاك عند تجديد البناء، إلا إذا كان التعديل الذي يقوم به أحد الملاك على نفقته الخاصة من شأنه أن يسهل استعمال تلك الأجزاء دون أن يغير من تخصيصها أو يلحق الضرر بالملاك الآخرين.*المادة 813*1 ـ على كل مالك أن يشترك في تكاليف حفظ الأجزاء المشتركة وصيانتها وإدراتها، ويكون نصيبه في هذه التكاليف بنسبة الجزء الذي له في الدار، ما لم يوجد اتفاق على غير ذلك.2 ـ ولا يحق لمالك أن يتخلى عن نصيبه في الأجزاء المشتركة للتخلص من الاشتراك في التكاليف المتقدمة الذكر.*المادة 814*1 ـ على صاحب السفل أن يقوم بالأعمال والترميمات اللازمة لمنع سقوط العلو.2 ـ فإذا امتنع عن القيام بهذه الترميمات، جاز للقاضي أن يأمر ببيع السفل. ويجوز في كل حال لقاضي الأمور المستعجلة أن يأمر بإجراء الترميمات العاجلة.*المادة 815*1 ـ إذا انهدم البناء وجب على صاجب السفلي أن يعيد بناء سفله. فإذا امتنع، جاز للقاضي أن يأمر ببيع السفلي، إلا إذا طلب صاحب العلو أن يعيد هو بناء السفلي على نفقة صاحبه.2 ـ وفي الحالة الأخيرة، يجوز لصاحب العلو أن يمنع صاحب السفل من السكنى والانتفاع حتى يؤدي ما في ذمته، ويجوز له أن يحصل على إذن في إيجار السفل أو سكناه استيفاء لحقه.*المادة 816*لا يجوز لصاحب العلو أن يزيد في ارتفاع بنائه بحيث يضر بالسفل.*المادة 817*1 ـ حيثما وجدت ملكية مشتركة لعقار مقسم إلى طبقات أو شقق، جاز للملاك أن يكوّنوا اتحاداً فيما بينهم.2 ـ ويجوز أن يكون الغرض من تكوين الاتحاد بناء العقارات أو مشتراها لتوزيع ملكية أجزائها على أعضائها.*المادة 818*للإتحاد أن يضع، بموافقة جميع الأعضاء، نظاماً لضمان حسن الانتفاع بالعقار المشترك وحسن إدارته.*المادة 819*إذا لم يوجد نظام للإدارة، أو إذا خلا النظام من النص على بعض الأمور، تكون إدارة الأجزاء المشتركة من حق الإتحاد، وتكون قراراته في ذلك ملزمة بشرط أن يدعى جميع ذوي الشأن بكتاب مضمون إلى الإجتماع، وأن تصدر القرارات من أغلبية الملاك محسوبة على أساس قيمة الأنصباء.*المادة 820*للاتحاد، بأغلبية الأصوات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، أن يفرض أي تأمين مشترك من الأخطار التي تهدد العقار أو الشركاء في جملتهم، وله أن يأذن في إجراء أية أعمال أو تركيبات مما يترتب عليها زيادة في قيمة العقار كله أو بعضه، وذلك على نفقة من يطلبه من الملاك، وبما يضعه الاتحاد من شروط، وما يفرضه من تعويضات والتزامات أخرى لمصلحة الشركاء.*المادة 821*1 ـ يكون للإتحاد مدير يتولى تنفيذ قراراته، ويعين بالأغلبية المشار إليها في المادة 819. فإذا لم تتحقق الأغلبية، عين بقرار يصدر عن قاضي الأمور المستعجلة في المحكمة الكائن في منطقتها العقار، بناء على طلب أحد الشركاء بعد تبليغ الملاكين الآخرين لسماع أقوالهم. وعلى المدير، إذا اقتضى الحال، أن يقوم من تلقاء نفسه بما يلزم لحفظ جميع الأجزاء المشتركة وحراستها وصيانتها، وله أن يطالب كل ذي شأن بتنفيذ هذه الإلتزامات. كل هذا ما لم يوجد نص في نظام الاتحاد يخالفه.2 ـ ويمثل المدير الاتحاد أمام القضاء، حتى في مخاصمة الملاك إذا اقتضى الأمر.*المادة 822*1 ـ أجر المدير يحدده القرار الصادر بتعيينه.2 ـ ويجوز عزله بقرار تتوافر فيه الأغلبية المشار إليها في المادة 819، أو بقرار يصدر من قاضي الأمور المستعجلة في المحكمة الكائن في منطقتها العقار بعد تبليغ الشركاء لسماع أقوالهم في هذا العزل.*المادة 823*1 ـ إذا هلك البناء بحريق أو بسبب آخر، فعلى الشركاء أن يلتزموا من حيث تجديده ما يقرره الاتحاد بالأغلبية المنصوص عليها في المادة 819، ما لم يوجد اتفاق يخالف ذلك.2 ـ فإذا قرر الإتحاد تجديد البناء، خصص ما قد يستحق من تعويض بسبب هلاك العقار لأعمال التجديد، دون إخلال بحقوق أصحاب الديون المسجلة في السجل العقاري.*المادة 824*1 ـ كل قرض يمنحه الاتحاد إلى أحد الشركاء، لتمكينه من القيام بالتزاماته، يكون مضموناً بامتياز على الجزء المفرز الذي يملكه وعلى حصته الشائعة في الأجزاء المشتركة من العقار.2 ـ وتحسب مرتبة هذا الامتياز من يوم تسجيله في السجل العقاري.*المادة 825*1 ـ تكتسب الحقوق العينية العقارية وتنتقل بتسجيلها في السجل العقاري.2 ـ ويكتسب أيضاً حق الملكية وحق التصرف بالالتصاق وفاقاً للنصوص المتعلقة به.3 ـ كل من اكتسب عقاراً بالإرث، أو بنزع الملكية، أو بحكم قضائي، يكون مالكاً له قبل تسجيله. على أن أثر هذا الاكتساب لا يبدأ إلا اعتباراً من التسجيل.*المادة 826*يكتسب حق التسجيل في السجل العقاري بالأسباب الآتية:أ ـ بالإرث. 
ب ـ بالهبات فيما بين الأحياء أو بالوصية. 
ج ـ بالاستيلاء. 
د ـ بالتقادم المكسب. 
هـ ـ بالعقد.*المادة 827*آثار التسجيل معينة في القانون المتعلق بالسجل العقاري.*المادة 828*من وضع يده على منقول لا مالك له بنية تملكه، ملكه.*المادة 829*1 ـ يصبح المنقول لا مالك له إذا تخلى عنه مالكه بقصد النزول عن ملكيته.2 ـ وتعتبر الحيوانات غير الأليفة لا مالك لها ما دامت طليقة. وإذا اعتقل حـيوان منها ثم أطلق، عاد لا مالك له إذا لم يتبعه المالك فوراً، أو إذا كف عن تتبعه. وما روض من الحيوانات وأَلِف الرجوع إلى المكان المخصص له ثم فقد هذه العادة يرجع لا مالك له.*المادة 830*الكنز المدفون والمخبوء، الذي لا يستطيع أحد أن يثبت ملكيته له، يكون ثلاثة أخماسه لمالك العقار الذي وجد فيه الكنز، وخمسه لمكتشفه، والخمس الأخير لخزينة الدولة، مع مراعاة النصوص الواردة في القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بالمناجم والآثار.*المادة 831*الحق في صيد البحر والبر واللقطة والأشياء الأثرية تنظمه قوانين خاصة.*المادة 832*1 ـ الأراضي غير المزرةعة التي لا مالك لها تكون ملكاً للدولة.2 ـ ولا يجوز تملك هذه الأراضي أو وضع اليد عليها إلا بترخيص من الدولة وفقاً للقوانين.*المادة833*الاستيلاء على عقار يخول أول من أشغله بترخيص قانوني من الدولة حق تفضيله على من سواه لاكتساب حق التصرف في العقارات المحلولة الخالية.*المادة 834*1 ـ إذ أثبت صاحب حق الأفضلية، بعد انقضاء مدة ثلاث سنوات، أنه أحيى أرضاً، أو بنى عليها أبنية، أو غرس فيها أغراساً، أو رتبها ضمن الشروط العينية في الأنظمة الخاصة بأملاك الدولة، فإنه يكتسب مجاناً حق تسجيل التصرف على القسم الذي أحياه، أو غرسه، أو أنشأ عليه أبنية، أو رتبه.2 ـ على أنه يفقد حق التصرف إذ توقف بعد التسجيل وفي خلال العشر السنوات التالية للتسجيل عن استعمال حقه مدة ثلاث سنوات متوالية.*المادة 835*لا يخول الاستيلاء اكتساب أي حق من الحقوق العينية على عقار مسجل في السجل العقاري أو بإدارة أملاك الدولة ولا على الغابات والعقارات المتروكة المرفقة أو المحمية.*المادة 836*1 ـ تعيين الورثة، وتحديد أنصبائهم في الإرث، وانتقال أموال التركة إليهم، تسري في شأنها أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية والقوانين الصادرة في شأن الإرث والانتقال.2 ـ لا يمنح الأجنبي حق الإرث في العقارات، إلا إذا كانت قوانين بلاده تمنح مثل ذلك السوريين.3 ـ وتتبع في تصفية التركة الأحكام الآتية.*المادة 837*إذا لم يعين المورث وصياً لتركته، وطلب أحد ذوي الشأن تعيين مصف لها، عين قاضي الصلح إذا رأى موجباً لذلك من تجمع الورثة على اختياره، فإن لم تجمع الورثة على أحد تولى القاضي اختيار المصفي على أن يكون بقدر المستطاع من بين الورثة، وذلك بعد سماع أقوال هؤلاء.*المادة 838*1 ـ لمن عين مصفياً أن يرفض تولي هذه المهمة، أو أن يتنحى عنها بعد توليها، وذلك طبقاً لأحكام الوكالة.2 ـ وللقاضي أيضاً، إذا طلب إليه أحد ذوي الشأن أو النيابة العامة أو دون طـلب عزل المصفي واستبدال غيره به متى وجدت أسباب تبرر ذلك.*المادة 839*1 ـ إذا عين المؤرث وصياً للتركة، وجب أن يقر القاضي هذا التعيين.2 ـ ويسري على وصي التركة ما يسري على المصفي من أحكام.*المادة 840*1 ـ على كاتب المحكمة أن يقيد يوماً فيوماً القرارات الصادرة بتعيين المصفين وبتثبيت أوصياء التركة في سجل عام تدون فيه أسماء المؤرثين بحسـب الأوضاع المقررة للفهارس الابجدية، ويجب أن يؤشر في هامش السجل بكل قرار يصدر بالعزل وبكل ما يقع من تنازل.2 ـ ويكون لقيد القرار الصادر بتعيين المصفي من الاثر في حق الغير الذي يتعامل مع الورثة في شأن عقارات التركة ما للتأشير المنصوص عليه في المادة 875.*المادة 841*1 ـ يستلم المصفي أموال التركة بمجرد تعيينه، ويتولى تصفيتها برقابة القاضي. وله أن يطلب أجراً عادلاً على قيامه بمهمته.2 ـ ونفقات التصفية تتحملها التركة، ويكون لهذه النفقات حق امتياز في مرتبة امتياز المصروفات القضائية.*المادة 842*على القاضي أن يتخذ، عند الاقتضاء، جميع ما يجب من الاحتياطات المستعجلة للمحافظة على التركة، وذلك بناء على طلب ذوي الشأن، أو بناء على طلب النيابة العامة، أو دون طلب ما. وله بوجه خاص أن يقرر وضع الأختام وإيداع النقود والأوراق المالية والأشياء ذات القيمة.*المادة 843*1 ـ على المصفي أن يقوم، في الحال، بالصرف من مال التركة لتسديد نفقات تجهيز الميت ونفقات مأتمه بما يناسب حالته. وعليه أيضاً أن يستصدر قراراً من القاضي بصرف نفقة كافية، بالقدر المقبول من هذا المال، إلى كل من كان المورث يعولهم من ورثته حتى تنتهي التصفية، على أن تخصم النفقة التي يستولي عليها كل وارث من نصيبه في الارث.2 ـ وكل منازعة تتعلق بهذه النفقة يفصل فيها القاضي.*المادة 844*1 ـ لا يجوز، من وقت قيد القرار الصادر بتعيين المصفي، أن يتخذ الدائنون أي اجراء على التركة. كما لا يجوز لهم أن يستمروا في أي اجراء اتخذوه إلا في مواجهة المصفي.2 ـ وكل توزيع فتح ضد المؤرث ولم تقفل قائمته النهائية، يجب وقفه حتى تتم تسوية جميع ديون التركة، متى طلب ذلك أحد ذوي الشأن.*المادة 845*لا يجوز للوارث قبل أن تسلم إليه شهادة الارث المنصوص عليها في المادة 862 أن يتصرف في مال التركة. كما لا يجوز له أن يستوفي ما للتركة من ديون، أو أن يجعل ديناً عليه قصاصاً بدين التركة.*المادة 846*1 ـ على المصفي في أثناء التصفية أن يتخذ ما تتطلبه أموال التركة من الوسائل التحفظية، أو أن يقوم بما يلزم من أعمال الإدارة. وعليه أيضاً أن ينوب عن التركة في الدعاوى، وأن يستوفي ما لها من ديون قد حلت.2 ـ ويكون المصفي، ولو لم يكن مأجوراً، مسؤولاً مسؤولية الوكيل المأجور. وللقاضي أن يطالبه بتقديم حساب عن إدارته في مواعيد دورية.*المادة 847*1 ـ على المصفي أن يوجه دعوة علنية لدائني التركة ومدينيها يدعوهم فيها لأن يقدموا بياناً بما لهم من حقوق وما عليهم من ديون، وذلك خلال ثلاثة أشهر من التاريخ الذي تنتشر فيه الدعوة.2 ـ ويجب أن تلصق الدعوة على لوحة المحكمة التي يقع في منطقتها آخر موطن للمؤرث، وأن تنتشر في صحيفة من الصحف اليومية الواسعة الانتشار.*المادة 848*1 ـ على المصفي أن يودع قلم المحكمة، خلال أربعة اشهر من يوم تعيينه، قائمة تبين ما للتركة من أموال بنوعيها الملك والأميري، وتقدير قيمة كل نوع منهما في يوم الوفاة، وتبين ما على التركة من ديون. وعليه أيضاً أن يخطر بكتاب مضمون في الميعاد كل ذي شأن بحصول هذا الايداع.2 ـ ويجوز أن يطلب إلى القاضي مد هذا الميعاد إذا وجدت ظروف تبرر ذلك.*المادة 849*1 ـ للمصفي أن يستعين في الجرد، وفي تقدير قيمة أموال التركة، بخبير، أو بمن يكون له في ذلك دراية خاصة.2 ـ ويجب على المصفي أن يثبت ما تكشف عنه أوراق المؤرث، وما هو ثابت في السجلات العامة من حقوق وديون، وما يصل إلى علمه عنه من أي طريق كان. وعلى الورثة أن يبلغوا المصفي عما يعلمونه من ديون على التركة وحقوق لها.*المادة 850*يعاقب بعقوبة إساءة الأمانة كل من استولى غشاً على شيء من مال التركة ولو كان وارثاً.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 851*كل منازعة في صحة الجرد، وبخاصة ما كان متعلقاً بإغفال أعيان أو حقوق للتركة أو عليها أو بإثباتها، ترفع بعريضة أمام المحكمة ذات الاختصاص بحسب القواعد العامة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إيداع قائمة الجرد.*المادة 852*بعد انقضاء الميعاد المعين لرفع المنازعات المتعلقة بالجرد، يقوم المصفي بعد استئذان القاضي بوفاء ديون التركة التي لم يقم في شأنها نزاع. أما الديون التي نوزِع فيها، فتسوى بعد الفصل في النزاع نهائياً.*المادة 853*على المصفي، في حالة إعسار الترك،ة أو في حالة احتمال إعسارها، أن يقف تسوية أي دين، ولو لم يقم في شأنه نزاع، حتى يفصل نهائياً في جميع المنازعات المتعلقة بديون التركة.*المادة 854*1 ـ يقوم المصفي بوفاء ديون التركة مما يحصله من حقوقها وما تشتمل عليه من نقود ومن ثمن ما يكون قد باعه بسعر السوق من أوراق مالية ومن ثمن ما في التركة من منقول. فإن لم يكن كل ذلك كافياً، فمن ثمن ما في التركة من عقار.2 ـ وتباع منقولات التركة وعقاراتها بالمزاد العلني وفقاً للاجراءات وفي المواعيد المنصوص عليها في البيوع الجبرية الواردة في قانون التنفيذ، إلا إذا اتفق جميع الورثة على أن يتم البيع بطريقة أخرى. فإذا كانت التركة معسرة، لزمت أيضاً موافقة جميع الدائنين. وللورثة في جميع الأحوال الحق في أن يدخلوا في المزاد.*المادة 855*للقاضي، بناء على طلب جميع الورثة، أن يحكم بحلول الدين المؤجل وبتعيين المبلغ الذي يستحقه الدائن، مراعياً في ذلك حكم المادة 512.*المادة 856*1 ـ إذا لم يجمع الورثة على طلب حلول الدين المؤجل، تولى القاضي توزيع الديون المؤجلة وتوزيع أموال التركة، بحيث يختص كل وارث من جملة ديون التركة ومن جملة أموالها بما يكون في نتيجته معادلاً لصافي حصته في الارث.2 ـ ويرتب القاضي لكل دائن من دائني التركة تأميناً كافياً على عقار أو منقول، على أن يحتفظ لمن كان له تأمين خاص بنفس هذا التأمين. فإن استحال تحقيق ذلك، ولو بإضافة ضمان تكميلي يقدمه الورثة من مالهم الخاص أو بالاتفاق على أية تسوية أخرى، رتب القاضي التأمين على أموال التركة جميعها.*المادة 857*يجوز لكل وارث، بعد توزيع الديون المؤجلة، أن يدفع القدر الذي اختص به قبل أن يحل الأجل، طبقاً للمادة 855.*المادة 858*دائنو التركة، الذين لم يستوفوا حقوقهم لعدم ظهورها في قائمة الجرد ولم تكن لهم تأمينات على أموال التركة، لا يجوز لهم أن يرجعوا على من كسب بحسن نية حقاً عينياً على تلك الأموال، وإنما لهم الرجوع على الورثة بسبب إثرائهم.*المادة 859*يتولى المصفي، بعد تسوية ديون التركة، تنفيذ الوصايا وغيرها من التكاليف.*المادة 860*1 ـ في التركات التي تشتمل على عقارات أميرية تابعة للإرث القانوني، وعلى أموال تابعة للإرث الشرعي، يتحمل ورثة كل من هذين النوعين من الأموال تجاه بعضهم الديون التي على التركة بنسبة القيمة المقدرة لكل من النوعين المذكورين وفاقاً للمادة 848.2 ـ بعد تنفيذ التزامات التركة، يؤول ما بقي من أموالها إلى الورثة كل بحسب نصيبه الشرعي في المنقول والعقارات والملك، وبحسب نصيبه القانوني في العقارات الاميرية.*المادة 861*1-يسلم المصفي الى الورثة ما آل اليهم من أموال التركة .2-ويجوز للورثة بمجرد انقضاء الميعاد المقرر للمنازعات المتعلقة بالجرد ، المطالبة بأن يتسلموا بصفة مؤقته الأشياء أو النقود التي لايحتاج لها في تصفية التركة ، أو أن يتقاسموا بعضا منها وذلك مقابل تقديم كفالة أو بدون تقديمها .*المادة 862*يسلم القاضي إلى كل وارث يقدم حجة بالارث الشرعي، أو حكماً بالإرث القانوني، أو ما يقوم مقام ذلك، شهادة تقرر حقه في الإرث وتبين مقدار نصيبه منه وتعين ما آل إليه من أموال التركة.*المادة 863*لكل وارث أن يطلب من المصفي أن يسلمه نصيبه في الارث مفرزاً، إلا إذا كان هذا الوارث ملزماً بالبقاء في الشيوع بناء على اتفاق أو نص في هذا القانون.*المادة 864*1 ـ إذا كان طلب القسمة واجب القبول، تولى المصفي إجراء القسمة بطريقة ودية، على ألا تصبح هذه القسمة نهائية إلا بعد أن يقرها الورثة بالإجماع.2 ـ فإذا لم ينعقد اجماعهم على ذلك، فعلى المصفي أن يرفع على نفقة التركة دعوى بالقسمة وفقاً لأحكام القانون، وتستنزل نفقات الدعوى من أنصباء المتقاسمين.*المادة 865*تسري على قسمة التركة القواعد المقررة في القسمة، وبوجه خاص ما يتعلق منها بضمان التعرض والاستحقاق، وبالغبن، وبامتياز المتقاسم، وتسري عليها أيضاً الأحكام الآتية:*المادة 866*إذا لم يتفق الورثة على قسمة الاوراق العائلية أو الأشياء التي تتصل بعاطفة الورثة نحو المورث، قرر القاضي إما بيع هذه الأشياء، أو إعطاءها لأحد الورثة مع استنزال قيمتها من نصيبه في الميراث أو دون استنزال. ويراعى في ذلك ما جرى عليه العرف وما يحيط بالورثة من ظروف شخصية.*المادة 867*إذا كان بين أموال التركة مشغل زراعي أو صناعي أو تجاري، مما يعتبر وحدة اقتصادية قائمة بذاتها، وجب تخصيصه برمته لمن يطلبه من الورثة إذا كان أقدرهم على الاطلاع به. وثمن هذا المشغل يقوّم بحسب قيمته ويستنزل من نصيب الوارث في التركة. فاذا تساوت قدرة الورثة على الاضطلاع بالمشغل، خصص لمن يعطي من بينهم أعلى قيمة، بحيث لا تقل عن ثمن المثل.*المادة 868*إذا اختص أحد الورثة عند القسمة بدين للتركة، فإن باقي الورثة لا يضمنون له المدين إذا هو أعسر بعد القسمة، ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.*المادة869*تصح الوصية بقسمة أعيان التركة على ورثة الموصي، بحيث يعين لكل وراث أو لبعض الورثة نصيبه. فإن زادت قيمة ما عين لأحدهم على استحقاقه في التركة، كانت الزيادة وصية.*المادة 870*القسمة المضافة إلى ما بعد الموت يجوز الرجوع فيها دائماً، وتصبح لازمة بوفاة الموصي.*المادة 871*إذا لم تشمل القسمة جميع أموال المؤرث وقت وفاته، فإن الأموال التي لم تدخل في القسمة تؤول شائعة إلى الورثة طبقاً لقواعد الميراث.*المادة 872*إذا مات قبل وفاة المؤرث واحداً أو أكثر من الورثة المحتملين الذين دخلوا في القسمة، فإن الحصة المفرزة التي وقعت في نصيب من مات تؤول شائعة إلى باقي الورثة طبقاً لقواعد الميراث.*المادة 873*تسري على القسمة المضافة إلى ما بعد الموت أحكام القسمة عامة عدا أحكام الغبن.*المادة 874*إذا لم تشمل القسمة ديون التركة، أو شملتها ولكن لم يوافق الدائنون على هذه القسمة، جاز عند عدم تسوية الديون بالاتفاق مع الدائنين أن يطلب أي وارث قسمة التركة طبقاً للمادة 856، على أن تراعى بقدر الامكان القسمة التي أوصى بها المؤرث والاعتبارات التي بنيت عليها.*المادة 875*إذا لم تكن التركة قد صفيت وفقاً لأحكام النصوص السابقة، جاز لدائني التركة العاديين أن ينفذوا بحقوقهم، أو بما أوصى به لهم، علىعقارات التركة التي حصل التصرف فيها، أو التي رتبت عليها حقوق عينية لصالح الغير، إذا أشروا بديونهم وفقاً لأحكام القانون.*المادة 876*1 ـ تسري على الوصية أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية والقوانين الصادرة في شأنها.2 ـ لا يمنح الأجنبي حق الاستفادة من الوصية العقارية إلا إذا كانت قوانين بلاده تمنح مثل ذلك للسوريين.*المادة 877*1 - كل عمل قانوني يصدر من شخص في مرض الموت ويكون مقصودا به التبرع ، يغتبر تصرفا مضافا إلى ما بعد الموت ، وتسري عليه أحكام الوصية أيا كانت التسمية التي تعطى لهذا التصرف .2 - وعلى ورثة من تصرف أن يثبتوا آن العمل القانوني قد صدر من مورثهم وهو في مرض الموت ، ولهم اثبات ذلك بجميع الطرق ، ولا يحتج على الورثة بتاريخ السند إذا لم يكن هذا التاريخ ثابتا .3 - وعلى ورثة من تصرف آن يثبتوا آن العمل القانوني قد صدر من مورثهم وهو في مرض الموت ، اعتبر التصرف صادرا على سبيل التبرع ، ما لم يثبت من صدر له التصرف عكس ذلك كل هذا ما لم توجد أحكام خاصة تخالفه.*المادة 878*إذا تصرف شخص لأحد ورثته، واحتفظ بأية طريقة كانت بحيازة العين التي تصرف فيها، وبحقه بالانتفاع بها مدى حياته، اعتبر التصرف مضافاً إلى ما بعد الموت وتسري عليه أحكام الوصية، ما لم يقم دليل يخالف ذلك.*المادة 879*إن الطمي، أي التراب الذي يتجمع بطريقة تدريجية غير محسوسة على الأرض المجاورة لمجرى ماء، يكون ملكاً لمالك هذه الأرض.*المادة 880*إن الاراضي التي تتحول عن أماكنها بسبب حادث وقع قضاء إلى أرض أوطأ منها، يجوز لمالكها إذا كان من الممكن معرفتها أن يطالب بها في أثناء السنة التي تلي الحادث. وإذا انقضت السنة ولم يدّع بها سقط حقه في الادعاء.*المادة 881*إن الجزر الكبيرة والصغيرة، التي تتكون بصورة طبيعية في مجرى الأنهر أو مجاري المياه، تكون جزءاً من أملاك الدولة الخاصة.*المادة 882*إن الجزر الكبيرة والصغيرة والطمي، التي تتكون في داخل البحيرات، وكذلك طمي البحيرات والبحر، هي جزء من أملاك الدولة الخاصة.*المادة 883*إن الأراضي المكتشفة من البحر والبحيرات أو الغدران أو المستنقعات، بدون ترخيص مسبق لمكتشفها، تكون جزءاً من أملاك الدولة الخاصة.*المادة 884*1 ـ إذا اتخذ نهر كبير أو صغير مجرى جديداً بتركه مجراه القديم، فيحق لأصحاب العقارات المجاورة الحصول على ملكية المجرى القديم كل واحد في القسم الذي يتكون أمام أرضه حتى خط مفترض في وسط النهر.2 ـ يحدد ثمن المجرى القديم خبراء يعينهم رئيس المحكمة البدائية المدنية في منطقة العقار.3 ـ يوزع الثمن الحاصل من هذا البيع بصفة تعويض على أصحاب الأراضي التي أشغلها المجرى الجديد بنسبة قيمة ما خسر كل واحد منهم من الأراضي.*المادة 885*1 ـ يصبح مالك الأرض مالكاً بطريقة الالتصاق للبذار الذي بذره الغير في أرضه، بشرط أن يدفع له قيمة البذار. غير أنه يحق له، إذا شاء، ترك المحصولات لهذا الغير مقابل دفع أجر المثل عن سنة واحدة.2 ـ إذا لم يكن قد فات زمن البذار، فيحق لمالك الأرض أن يحمل الغير، الذي يبذرها، على نزع بذاره بدون تعويض عليه عن أعمال الحراثة والبذار.*المادة 886*كل بناء، أو غرس، أو عمل قائم على الأرض، يعتبر أن مالك الأرض قد أقامه على نفقته، وأنه يخصه، ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك.*المادة 887*إذا بنى مالك الأرض على أرضه بمواد بناء لغيره، أو بذرها بحبوب غيره، فلا يجبر على رد هذه المواد أو الحبوب، ولكن عليه أن يدفع قيمتها لأصحابها.*المادة 888*إن مالك الأرض التي يبني عليها الغير أبنية، أو غرس فيها أغراساً بمواد أو أغراس، هي لذلك الغير، يصبح بالالتصاق مالكاً لهذه الأبنية أو الاغراس ضمن الشروط التالية:*المادة 889*1 ـ إذا كان الغير الذي شيد الأبنية، أو غرس الأغراس، ذا نية حسنة، فلا يكون مسؤولاً تجاه مالك العقار عن الثمار التي استوفاها، ولا تقع عليه إلا تبعة التلف أو الضرر الذي حدث بسببه.2 ـ وإذا كان قد بنى أو غرس على الأرض المطلوب استرجاعها، فلا يجبر على نزع الأبنية التي بناها، ولا الأغراس التي غرسها، ويدفع له تعويض عن التحسين الذي حصل للأرض بسبب هذه الأبنية والاغراس.3 ـ وإذا كانت الأبنية والأغراس ذات قيمة تفوق قيمة الأرض، فلصاحب الأغراس والأبينة الحق في أن يتملك الأرض المبني عليها والمغروسة لقاء دفع قيمة رقبتها للمالك.*المادة 890*1 ـ إذا كان الغير، الذي شيد الابنية أو غرس الاغراس، ذا نية سيئة، فعليه أن يرجع لمالك الأرض قيمة الثمار التي استوفاها.2 ـ وهو غير مسؤول عن الخسارة التي حصلت بسبب سقوط الأسعار. إلا أنه مسؤول عن التلف أو العطل وإن لم يحصلا بسببه.3 ـ وإذا كان هذا الغير قد بنى أوغرس، فيلزم بهدم البناء وقلع الأغراس، ما لم يفضل مالك الأرض إبقاءها لقاء دفعه لذلك الغير قيمة مواد البناء والاغراس قبل البناء والغرس بعد حسم المصاريف التي يتكبدها الغير فيما لو ألزم بنزعها.4 ـ تطبق هذه الأحكام عند انتهاء أجل الانتفاع على المنتفع الذي يكون قد شيد أبنية أو غرس أغراساً على الأرض المنتفع بها.*المادة 891*إذا كانت الأغراس، أو الأبنية، قد غرسها، أو شيدها، الغير بمواد ليست له، فلا يحق لصاحب هذه المواد المطالبة بها، بل له الحق بتعويض، يترتب على ذلك الغير كما يترتب على مالك الأرض أيضاً، ولكن بمقدار القيمة التي تكون باقية في ذمة هذا الأخير.*المادة 892*إذا كانت الأغراس والأبنية قد غرسها أو شيدها على عقار مشترك أحد الشركاء في هذا العقار، بدون رخصة شركائه الآخرين، فتجري قسمة العقار عند الاقتضاء على يد القاضي ثم يطبق على كل حصة من الحصص أحكام المادة 889.*المادة 893*إذا التصق منقولان لمالكين مختلفين، بحيث لا يمكن فصلهما دون تلف، ولم يكن هناك اتفاق بين المالكين، قضت المحكمة في الأمر مسترشدة بقواعد العدالة، ومراعية في ذلك الضرر الذي حدث وحالة الطرفين وحسن نية كل منهما.*المادة 894*تنتقل الملكية وغيرها من الحقوق العينية في المنقول بالعقد متى ورد على محل مملوك لواضع اليد طبقاً للمادة 205.*المادة 895*المنقول الذي لم يعين إلا بنوعه، لا تنتقل ملكيته إلا بإفرازه، طبقاً للمادة 206.*المادة 896*1 ـ يكتسب حق تسجيل الحقوق العينية العقارية بمفعول العقود.2 ـ وتطبق الأحكام الخاصة بالبيع والهبة على العقارات الأميرية، وعلى الحقوق العينية العائدة لهذه العقارات.*المادة 897*إن الالتزام بإعطاء العقار يتضمن الإلتزام بنقل ملكيتة في السجل العقاري وبصيانته حتى هذا النقل تحت طائلة دفع العطل والضرر للدائن.*المادة 898*إن الالتزام بنقل ملكية العقار في السجل العقاري خاضع لأحكام البيع والامتيازات والتأمينات وكذلك بالنصوص المتعلقة بالسجل العقاري.*المادة 899*1 ـ لا يكون الوعد بالبيع صحيحاً ما لم يكن اتفاق الطرفين جارياً في وقت واحد على المحل والثمن وعلى الميعاد الذي يجوز في أثنائه للشخص الموعود تقرير اختياره.2 ـ لا يجوز أن يتجاوز هذا الميعاد خمس عشرة سنة. وإذا اتفق الطرفان على ميعاد يجاوز الخمس عشرة سنة فيكون الوعد صحيحاً إنما لا يكون له مفعول إلا في مدة خمس عشرة سنة فقط.3 ـ يجوز أن يكون الوعد بالبيع لشخص معين. ويجوز أيضاً أن يكون (لأمر) وفي هذه الحالة يجوز انتقاله بتظهير سند الوعد بالبيع. ويكون التظهير باطلاً إذا لم يشمل على التاريخ مكتوباً بجميع حروفه. وعلى توقيع المتنازل. وعلى تصديق هذا التوقيع من قبل الكاتب العدل.4 ـ لا يجوز أن يحرر سند الوعد بالبيع «لحامله».*المادة 900*يتولد عن الوعد ببيع عقار ما حق عيني يخضع بهذه الصفة لجميع الأحكام التي تجري على الحقوق العينية ومنها النصوص القانونية المتعلقة بالسجل العقاري التي تطبق أيضاً على انتقال الوعود بالبيع وتظهيرها.

----------

